# Knights of the Old Republic - IC



## Karl Green (Jun 20, 2007)

*A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away…

THE HISS’AGOTH INSURRECTION​*_

It was suppose to be a time of peace for the Galaxy… 40 years after the Sith Wars, the Republic and the Jedi have slowly recovered from those dark days when fallen Jedi almost destroyed everything… making right that which the fallen had so damaged. 

The Republic had started exploring and expanding once again, into the unknown with a renewed sense of joy and optimism. A new golden age was promised and seemed to be at hand. But then dark rumors began… Mandalorian Raiders and pirates were said to be attacking Outer Rim worlds and colonies. Separatists and rebels threatened peaceful worlds with strange and unreasonable demands. Criminal organizations were said to be buying off corrupt politicians in the Republic Senate and an increased in smuggling and slavery. And there were even rumors of Jedi again falling too darkness and the return of the Sith…

On the Mid-Rim world of Devlak V, young Jedi on their final steps before Knighthood are about to be sent to the troubled system of Hiss’agoth, where the native species have demanding the removal of all ‘aliens’ from their planets’ surface. They have blown up the local HyperJump HaloNet Beacon junction, effectively cutting the system off from most Republic ships without advanced Nav Computer systems. Historgoth Core is the prime location for the mining and refinement of Gidden-Blue Ore, an important coolant for most models of Hyperdrives and vital for trade within that region of the Republic. 

Now the emboldened Hiss’agoth rebels have threatened to destroy the main Jump Beacon station at Bogden along the Hydian Way HyperJump, perhaps destroying the entire relay beacon system from the Expanse Region and outward…​_


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 20, 2007)

OCC Thread
Rogues Gallery

*The Mid-Rim world of Devlak V, on the Ulthan Delta, southern hemisphere of the continent of Cuun.* 

“The Republics is again at a crossroads my students” Master Nomi Sunrider starts. 

Sitting on a large rock near a wide delta where her Jedi academy sits, Master Sunrider spreads out her robes as she looks out at the assembled students whom have answered her summons this morning. _Tuff gulls_ circle and cry overhead as they head to the lower salt beaches below as the first of Devlak V’s suns peeks through the early clouds. “…growing troubles and unrest threaten the peace that so many have spent so much of their lives striving for.”

“200 years old ago, an independent surveyor working for the Republic, discovered a mountainous desert world, 20 parsecs off the _Hydian Way HyperJump_ route. At the time, the world nor the system, held much interest to the Republic, and as the native specie, the Hiss’agoth as they called themselves, were fairly primitive it was decided to leave them alone to develop without interference.”

Handing a datapad to Serrana, Nomi says “This datapad has the most up to date information on Histogoth from the Republic libraries. Each of you should look it over, and keep it until your task is complete.

Datapad info…
[sblock]
The Histogoth System (basic info)
Yellow Star, 4 planets, 1 asteroid belt
1st planet – Glow Rock, hot green-house nightmare world. Little to no minerals or value and no life.
2nd planet – Histogoth (see below).
3rd planet – Orange Heaven, gas giant with four moons. No mining value or life. All but one of the moons are airless, lifeless rocks. One more, Cold Rock, has low oxygen and a very cold atmosphere and mostly covered by glaciers. Some life reported but no colonies or Republic presence there.
Asteroid belt is in 4th orbit, some Czerka and independent mining here, but not extensive. 
4th planet – Far Rock, dirty-ice planet, with no mineral value or life.

Histogoth.
_Type_: Terrestrial Desert (20% covered by water, in the polar regions) 
_Length of Local Day_ 28 hours
_Length of Local Year_ 274 local days
Histogoth is a dry, desert world. The equator has an extensive high mountain range, while the small salty seas are located in the polar regions. Most life is found in the mountains, with deep reservoirs of water found underground but near enough the surface that life can be sustained.  
The sentient native species is called the Hiss’agoth, whom live almost exclusively in the mountainous equator region. The Hiss’agoth are a reptilian species, averaging 1.7 meter tall, and 70kgs in weight. They have extremely muscular legs allowing them to run very fast and to leap greater distances then might be expended. They scaly skin tends towards brownish coloring, and males have a horned head crest that continues to grow throughout their life. They are fairly primitive by Republic standards, being mostly roving tribal clans of hunter/gatherers. The best weapons they had developed on their own were muskets but most hunter-warriors relied on bows and spears. 

NOTE that there is extensive other files on the datapad that character can access, but also includes the following that Nomi tells the students. If you wish to look into any area future, you can make a unskilled Use Computer check, the DC is base 5 and up, and of course you can take 10 or 20 on both of these checks. i.e. the info is not hidden and you can find what ever is there given enough time.[/sblock]  

“Then perhaps 100 years ago, prospectors for the _Czerka Corporation_ discovered Gidden-Blue Ore on the great desert plains of the pole regions of the world. The Republic allowed the corporation certain mining rights there, due to the importance of Gidden-Blue. There are few other worlds, in this part of the Republic, where this ore can be so easily mined.” 

“The Republic did open contact with the natives at the time, and it was discovered that they cared little for this region of the planet, instead sticking to their high mountains where they had lived for centuries. A few natives did move down into the low-land plains to settle around the numerous Czerka compounds, working as miners and labors.” 

“Over time, independent prospectors and others started arriving on the world in ever increasing numbers. The Republic tried to control this immigration, but they had too many other issues to deal with at the time and so it was left unchecked. Unfortunately criminal elements also started to arrive, looking to cash in on the miners new found wealth.”

“The worst of these are centered around a place called _Casino City_, on the southern hemisphere of the world and near the _Yellow-Snake Mountains_ a fairly holy site for the natives. This appears to be where the troubles with the natives started. The crime bosses of the Casino City, especially one Popottus the Hutt, worked out some deal with Czerka Corporation and local Republic officials to set up their city near a large underground water reservoir, despite local protests.”

“This situation continued for some years, with the natives protesting the despoiling of certain parts of their world, when a group of the mountain dwelling Hiss’agoth started attacking travelers heading to and from Casino City. As time went on, the attacks became more common and deadly. It was rumored that Popottus the Hutt started offering a bounty on native heads, but it has never been proven.” 

Sighing slightly, Nomi takes a deep breath before continuing sadly “As tensions escalated, the Hiss’agoth started taking their fight down into the polar plains, attacking the mining operations. Czerka Corporation responded by offering a large bounty on the hides of the Hista’goats, a sturdy mountain herbivore that the natives use for almost everything, including milk, as a means of transportation, almost as a member of each community.”

“Until the arrival of Czerka, the Hiss’agoth had never advanced much above hunter gathers, migrating throughout the mountainous region, following the herds of Hista’goats. They had developed primitive muskets, but mostly relied on iron-tipped bows and spears for weapons. Bowcasters and slug-throwing firearms started making an appearance among the Hiss’agoth 30 years ago and when the raids started, more advanced weapons appeared in their arsenal. They are getting these weapons from off-world smugglers but either Czerka nor the Republic has been able to stop these criminal, nor have they been able to located their bases of operation.”

“And then 20 days ago, a native Hiss’agoth group calling themselves _the Pure_, issued a statement to the local HaloNet hub, demanding the removal of all non-Hiss’agoth species from the surface of their world within ten local days. When their demands where not meet at the appointed time, they destroyed the local HyperJump HaloNet Beacon junction, but not before they issued another statement… demanding that if the Republic did not remove all non-Hiss’agoth from the planet’s surface in thirty local days, that they would destroy the main Jump Beacon station at _Bogden_ along the Hydian Way. This is a major hub for galactic travel through out this region of the Expanse and the Outer Rim. If it were to be destroyed, untold damage could be inflicted until it was repaired, which could take as long as a year.”

“And this is where you come in my students, I have two main tasks that I am assigning you for your final test to Jedi Knight…”

“First, you will seek out this Hiss’agoth group, _the Pure_, and you will put a stop too any future acts of terror. If at all possible, try too resolve this peacefully, but if not, they must not threaten the lives of millions of citizens by destroying the JumpBeacon. Use force if you must, but only as a last resort.”

“Second, I want you to uncover whom is supplying weapons and explosives to the Hiss’agoth and the terrorist groups, and put a stop to it. I suspect that elements in Casino City, but do not assume anything. Use the locate Republic and Czerka representatives to help if need be.”

“If you can, you might also negotiate a settlement with Czerka and the Hiss’agoth to quell their differences. Do what you can here, for there is a great deal of tension between the two, and the Republic needs the ore from Histogoth if possible. But if all else fails, the Republic must honor the wishes of the majority of the native species plans for their future. If the present situation continues to escalate, and the native continue turning against off-worlders, then the Republic will have no choice but to leave.”

“The Republic capital ship, Glory of the Republic, will arrive in two days to transport you to the Histogoth system. Without the JumpBecon station there is no other way to get there. The _Glory_ will be able to hold Padawin Jade’s yacht and will remain just outside the system to avoid provoking the situation any further. If you need their assistance though they are at your disposal for the duration of this task.”

Nomi looks over each of the students before her, and says “I know that this is a great responsibility that I set before you, but I have every confidence that you will succeed. If you have any questions, ask them now. You have two days to prepare for departure. And may the Force be with us all.”

---

[_OCC – first please describe your character, no need to introduce yourselves to each other as you have all trained together, but an idea of what you look like and what you are wearing would be good. Then on to any questions. 

When posting if you could put your Characters *Name*, *Class(es)* *Hit Points* and *Conditions* in the title that would be cool also, just so we can keep track of who is who.

Questions? Post them over in OCC if they are about the game_]


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 20, 2007)

*Jarec Noscondra, Soldier 2/Jedi 4, HP 61/61*

Jarec sits impassive through the bulk of Master Sunrider's presentation, his pale blue eyes betraying no particular emotion.   He frowns slightly when she turns to the Pure, the expression deepening as she concludes.  The ragged scar running across his cheek making the expression somewhat ghastly.

"Master Sunrider, if the Hiss’agoth are primitives herding pack animals in the mountains, how did the Pure even gain access to the Hyperspace Beacon, let alone destroy it?"  He shakes his head.  "I can understand their frustration - even their anger - but I don't see how they could have come by the means?"


----------



## drothgery (Jun 20, 2007)

*Serrana Vao, Twi'lek Female Scoundrel 5/Jedi 1, 48/48 HP (no conditions)*

[sblock=OOC]A hunter/gather culture is not going to invent firearms. Although Serrana would not realize this (since it's entirely outside her experience and interests), someone with Knowledge (social sciences) probably would twing that even the 'local' muskets are most likely imports, or at least built based on off-world designs.[/sblock]

[sblock=Serrana's description]Serrana is short (only a little over 1.5m tall), blue-skinned, blue-eyed, just barely an adult by Twi'lek standards, and 'cute', with her lekku (head-tails) usually curling around behind her head. Although she wears the off-white Jedi robes of a Padawan, it's pretty easy to tell that she's more comfortable in a flight suit even after nearly two years as Master Sunrider's student. She carries has the utility pack she almost always wears arranged so that all the tool pouches are on one hip, and the holsters for her blaster and lightsaber are on the other, ready for her to draw right-handed. She makes no effort to conceal the weaponry; otherwise someone might see a pretty young Twi'lek and get the wrong idea.[/sblock]

More than a little surprised at what Master Sunrider saying this was the final test before Knighthood for all of them -- she would have wagered more than a few credits that she was well behind her fellow Padawans in learning the Jedi arts -- Serrana reads through the datapad before passing it around to the others, pausing for a moment to copy the pertinent files to her own.

"I wonder who's smuggling what." She muses. She might have a disturbing tendancy not to catch these things when she was in the middle of them, but Mirana Vao's daughter could recognize the front for a scam when she saw one. Her parents had run enough of them. "Might be something else, but I'd toss five credits on smuggling. And another five that _the Pure_ are going to be running into some problems with their arms suppliers in the very near future."


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 20, 2007)

*Elan Xandar Renn, jedi 6, HP 68/68*

“Master Sunrider, a few questions, if I may,” Elan Xandar Renn spoke quietly from the back of the gathering. Slightly below average in height for a human, and slim but wiry rather than muscular, Elan dressed in tan and brown jedi robes. His only visible weapon was a lightsaber, bequeathed to him by his first teacher in the Jedi arts. It’s blue-white energy blade, was by now familiar to the other Padawans who had trained and sparred with him.

In his late twenties, Elan Xandar Renn was old for a Padawan, but he had started his training later than most Jedi candidates. 

 A quiet fellow, not prone to long winded speeches, he spoke softly. He drew back the hood of the brown outer robe, revealing tanned skin, medium length black hair, neatly trimmed goatee, and dark eyes. The intensity of his gaze mirrored the strength of his commintment to the Jedi ways.

	“If I understand correctly, then this Casino City is the largest settlement on the planet? If so, are the attacks mainly concentrated there, or against the individual Czerka mining stations? It stands to reason that we stand a better chance of finding these rebels in or near the largest offworlder population center. There, I suppose, are the main Czerka offices also located?”

“Also, Master, will we require protocol droids to communicate with the Hiss’agoth? Do they speak Basic, or some other language familiar to us?”

“And lastly, is there some form of local Hiss’agoth government, be it religious or political? Is there some figure we could contact, who holds some form of influence over the tribes, or is their culture so fragmented that there is little or no contact between the clans?”


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 20, 2007)

Jarec said:
			
		

> "Master Sunrider, if the Hiss’agoth are primitives herding pack animals in the mountains, how did the Pure even gain access to the Hyperspace Beacon, let alone destroy it?"  He shakes his head.  "I can understand their frustration - even their anger - but I don't see how they could have come by the means?"




Nodding her head, Master Nomi smiles and says "I suspect, but have no proof, that whomever is smuggling them weapons might also have supplied them with starship that got them to the local JumpBeacon. It is unlikely, but possible, that this same group has access to a starship with advanced Nav computer systems. These are extremely expensive ships of course, but if there is any chance that they can carry out their threat, you must discover and stop it."

"Also, the smugglers must be getting paid extermely well, but I am unsure what the natives are paying them with. It is a mystery that I can not answer."  




			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> OCC [sblock]A hunter/gather culture is not going to invent firearms. Although Serrana would not realize this (since it's entirely outside her experience and interests), someone with Knowledge (social sciences) probably would twing that even the 'local' muskets are most likely imports, or at least built based on off-world designs.[/sblock]




OCC [sblock]True but this is Star Wars after all... there are a few permenant city-dwelling centers where they might have been developed [/sblock]




			
				Elan Xandar Renn said:
			
		

> "If I understand correctly, then this Casino City is the largest settlement on the planet? If so, are the attacks mainly concentrated there, or against the individual Czerka mining stations? It stands to reason that we stand a better chance of finding these rebels in or near the largest offworlder population center. There, I suppose, are the main Czerka offices also located?”
> 
> “Also, Master, will we require protocol droids to communicate with the Hiss’agoth? Do they speak Basic, or some other language familiar to us?”
> 
> “And lastly, is there some form of local Hiss’agoth government, be it religious or political? Is there some figure we could contact, who holds some form of influence over the tribes, or is their culture so fragmented that there is little or no contact between the clans?”




Nomi nods and replies "Casino City is only the largest non-Czerka city, the other major non-native cities of note are mostly concentrated closer to the poles. The datapad should have all their names. The Republic capital is _Landing Port North_, where I believe the major Czerka offices are also located."

"Yes I will arrange for a protocol droid to be provide to you. Many of the natives do speak basic but not all."

"As for local Hiss'agoth government there is none that I know of, but there are a number of permanent settlements located through out the mountains. The one that I know of is called _Summer's Lake_ and is in the Yellow-Mountains not far from where Casino City is located. It is said to hold some religious importance to the Hiss'agoth, but I do not know what"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2007)

*Jade Shesh [Noble 4/Jedi 2] 42/42HP*

Jade lounges on large rock, leaning back with her weight resting on her elbow.  The heiress was wearing a set of luxurious jedi robes made of a green silk that matches her eyes.  Just the cut of the robes looked expensive, and they emphasized her form in a not very jedi-like way.  Shaking her head softly so that her blonde hair swayed back and forth, Jade smiled softly at Jarec's question.  The Hiss’agoths were primitives, it was most likely someone else backing the reptiles for their own benifit, someone wanting to disrupt the trade route.  Planets along the other trade routes would certainly benifit from the disruption, or anyone wishing to spread chaos.

"It is unlikely that the Hiss’agoth are acting on their own in this, most likely someone is using them.  Neutralize their benefactor and the Hiss’agoth will fall into line."  A small almost negligible gesture summons the datapad to her hand and she begins to look over the data on the pad to see who else besides the Hiss’agoth would benefit from the removal of the Republic from the planet, or the closure of the trade route.

"Who is commanding the Glory of the Republic?  And What exactly are his orders should we have to pursue this else where?"


----------



## Falkus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Talesa Nell, Miraluka Female Noble 1/Jedi, 45/45 HP (No Conditions)*

Talesa Nell sat on a rock, her legs crossed beneath her. She was short, standing at a meter and a half at most. Her hair was long and purple, and she was very thin, almost frail, even. She wore a simple, light blue robe with her lightsaber in her belt at her left side, and a standard issue Republic military medkit was carried at her right side. The most distinctive feature on Talesa's face was the plain, white blindfold that she had tied over her eyes. In all her time with the Jedi Order, the only person who had ever seen her without it on was Nomi. The purpose of the blindfold was not to restrict her sight, indeed, a simple blindfold couldn't begin to restrict her true sight, but rather, to spare others the sight of her dead, white eyes.

"I wonder," she mused, out loud. "I agree with Jade. It seems likely that some other group is using the natives for their own purposes. It could perhaps even be an attempt to discredit the Hiss’agoth in the eyes of the Republic citizens and government. Are there any other movements among the Hiss’agoth working towards the removal of the Republic from their world? More peaceful ones, I mean."

[sblock]What does Talesa know about Czerka Corporation? Galactic Lore +10.[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Jun 21, 2007)

Nicolas would, as always find himself seperated a little from the remainder of the padawans. A jedi practically from birth he had always tended towards the more mystical aspects of the force, concentraiting himself towards being mindful of the will of the living force, doing his best to merely be a conduit for its designs. 

He was a young man, Just eighteen years of age, his clothing a coarse brown jedi robe, the inevitable itching and chafing serving only to focus his center of self, to bring him back to reality when need be. His eyes flashed open, a soft baby blue as he glanced slowly among the assembled students, waiting for each to ask their questions in turn before finally raising his voice in inquery.

"These..." he glanced down to his datapad, tapping it briefly to be certain of the pronunciation. "Hiss'agoth. Are there any recorded instances of force sensitives among them? You mentioned that they had religion and though it is not always the case many primitive religions are based off basic knowledge of the force." He did not add that in most cases, those primitive religions tended towards dark side force users as a natural result of those having the power lacking the disipline of the Jedi.

"I ask only because... well with the force as their ally these hiss'agoth could certainly be capable of all of the things they are credited for without the need for anything but basic arms suppliers."

He smiled thinly, offering a shrug as he dipped his head. That was Nicolas' way, if all of the others agreed on a possibility, he seemed to require to come up with an alternate solution. Nine out of Ten his solution was always off base, but it brought discussion and possibility to their planning, always a good goal.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2007)

Jade Shesh said:
			
		

> "Who is commanding the Glory of the Republic?  And What exactly are his orders should we have to pursue this else where?"




Master Nomi replies "Captain Ardeana Dul-Quinn is commanding the _Glory_, and her orders are to provide you any and all assistances that you might require. Please use discretion though, as the Jedi do not have any true authority over the Republic Military. But if, as I suspect, those responsible for arming the Hiss’agoth have access to a capital ship with advanced Nav systems, you will need their help.” 





			
				Talesa Nell said:
			
		

> "I wonder," she mused, out loud. "I agree with Jade. It seems likely that some other group is using the natives for their own purposes. It could perhaps even be an attempt to discredit the Hiss’agoth in the eyes of the Republic citizens and government. Are there any other movements among the Hiss’agoth working towards the removal of the Republic from their world? More peaceful ones, I mean."]




Master Nomi shakes her head "I am afraid that I know none of the groups that are looking for the Republic to leave, except a few natives whom reside in Landing Port North. I would suspect that those Hiss'agoth whom have settled around Yellow Snake might be involved with the mountain dwellers who wish the Republic to go, only because of Casino City proximity."



			
				Talesa Nell said:
			
		

> [sblock]What does Talesa know about Czerka Corporation? Galactic Lore +10.[/sblock]




[sblock]
NOTE normally you can make your own rolls but I will in this case... 1d20+10= 27
Czerka Corporation, is a Galaxy-spanning business involved in hundreds of manufacturing, development and sales enterprises. They are a Republic leader in weapons development and involved heavily in mining on thousands of worlds. But they are also leaders in droid development, hyperdrive manufacturing, and planetary development (everything from home building, to service sector, HoloNet and JumpBeacon maintenance, etc). 
It is rumored, but has never been proved that the company also engages in a large number of illegal activities, including slave trading, weapon smuggling and supporting pirates in the Outer Rim worlds.[/sblock]





			
				Nicolas said:
			
		

> "These..." he glanced down to his datapad, tapping it briefly to be certain of the pronunciation. "Hiss'agoth. Are there any recorded instances of force sensitives among them? You mentioned that they had religion and though it is not always the case many primitive religions are based off basic knowledge of the force."
> 
> "I ask only because... well with the force as their ally these hiss'agoth could certainly be capable of all of the things they are credited for without the need for anything but basic arms suppliers."




Again Master Nomi shakes her head, saying “I do not believe that a Jedi has every visited the planet, at least not according to our recorders here. I believe that the datapad notes that there are rumors of a mystical order called the _Night Warlocks_ but they are only rumored and it seems that the natives refer to them as something of a boggy-man as a warning for their children to be good.”


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 21, 2007)

*R0-T4 (Soldier 6, 57 Hp, No Conditions)*

As Nomi Sunrider is speaking to her students, clanking footsteps are heard, walking down the path to the gathering place.  A olive-green plasteel-shelled droid with a head that looks more like an old-civilization helm and a couple of rifles plainly visible, attached to his back, walks to the edge of the clearing and listens for a few moments before speaking.




			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> "Yes I will arrange for a protocol droid to be provide to you. Many of the natives do speak basic but not all."




"Pardon me Mistress Sunrider, but I believe that there are some scrap parts from a protocol droind in our workshop.  Perhaps we could simply salvage his Translator unit and Mistress Vao could be imposed upon to aid me in integrating it into my current system.  I would then be availible to aid the apprentices should force become necessary, as well as translate for them.  My programming is not all that different than your standard Protocol droid, though I am programmed, as you know, for Military Protocol, Training, and Tactical Analysis, not social protocols.  Besides, I would not like for them to all die violent deaths without having an opportunity to prevent them from passing and give them helpful tactical insights in any combat situation."

R0-T4's predictions of violent deaths in the face of overwhelming odds are fairly common-place warning he gives to the apprentices during their training sessions, and Nomir Sunrider has come to find his dour outlook on combat encounters somewhat endearing.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 21, 2007)

*Serrana Vao, Twi'lek Female Scoundrel 5/Jedi 1, 48/48 HP (no conditions)*



			
				ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> "Pardon me Mistress Sunrider, but I believe that there are some scrap parts from a protocol droind in our workshop.  Perhaps we could simply salvage his Translator unit and Mistress Vao could be imposed upon to aid me in integrating it into my current system.  I would then be availible to aid the apprentices should force become necessary, as well as translate for them.  My programming is not all that different than your standard Protocol droid, though I am programmed, as you know, for Military Protocol, Training, and Tactical Analysis, not social protocols.  Besides, I would not like for them to all die violent deaths without having an opportunity to prevent them from passing and give them helpful tactical insights in any combat situation."




"Do you think I can build in a more positive attitude while I'm at it?" Serrana asks, having lost rather more training bouts to the droid than she wants to admit.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2007)

Jade smirks at the grumpy droid, "Your just such a ray of sunshine that were gonna paint you pink, how would that suit you ARRO?"  Jade asks teasing. "Master, we will have an expense account at the Republic's expense, yes?" the heiress asks making it sound as if it were just a confirmation of fact.  "We may have to spread around some of the Republic's coin to get the feel for whats going on fast enough to resolve this."

Use Computer on Datapad to glean all the info, taking 10 + 10 = 20

Knowedge Galactic Lore roll to see who might benifit from Hiss'igoth ore production shuts down, or the trade route shuts down Know Galactic: 10 +15 = 25


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 21, 2007)

“Several settlements, plus this Summer’s Lake enclave …,”  Elan mused aloud. “Then we shall need planetside transportation.”

“I presume we may prevail upon the local Republic authorities to provide us with transports or riding beasts?”

“Jade,”  he said, turning to his fellow apprentice. “Will you allow us to use the Star Jewel for any intercontinental travel?”  

Elan’s pulse quickened at the thought of undertaking this task. 

However, he drew long breaths, focusing his mind and letting go of the emotions that surged within him.

_Adventure. Excitement. A jedi craves not these things,_ his master had taught him.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2007)

R0-T4 said:
			
		

> "Pardon me Mistress Sunrider, but I believe that there are some scrap parts from a protocol droind in our workshop.  Perhaps we could simply salvage his Translator unit and Mistress Vao could be imposed upon to aid me in integrating it into my current system.  I would then be availible to aid the apprentices should force become necessary, as well as translate for them.  My programming is not all that different than your standard Protocol droid, though I am programmed, as you know, for Military Protocol, Training, and Tactical Analysis, not social protocols.  Besides, I would not like for them to all die violent deaths without having an opportunity to prevent them from passing and give them helpful tactical insights in any combat situation."





Master Nomi smiles slightly and nods her head “I will see what I can arrange for you Arro”





			
				Jade said:
			
		

> "Master, we will have an expense account at the Republic's expense, yes?" the heiress asks making it sound as if it were just a confirmation of fact.  "We may have to spread around some of the Republic's coin to get the feel for what’s going on fast enough to resolve this."
> 
> [sblock]
> Use Computer on Datapad to glean all the info, taking 10 + 10 = 20
> Knowedge Galactic Lore roll to see who might benifit from Hiss'igoth ore production shuts down, or the trade route shuts down Know Galactic: 10 +15 = 25[/sblock]




[sblock]
There is a great deal of info here, but a quick glance tells you figures like estimated native and off-world populations (Hiss’agoth just under 400 million it is estimated, non-natives around 1 million), major imports (heavy machinery, mine processing equipment, etc) and exports (Giddon-Blue Ore) along with volumes, a list of the major settlements (the largest mining operation is at the south pole, a Czerka operated town call Mining Post XA-1009356 with a workforce of some 50,000 people), details maps of the polar plains and some of the mountain ranges but these are not as good quality. 

You galactic lore roll will tell you that if Giddon-Blue ore is shut down for more then a month, a large number of older starship in the area would start so suffer critical overheating problems and newer ships would start to suffer with two months. Shipments from the Core Worlds and other sectors of the Republic could slow this down but it would be at great cost. There are no other planet where it is so easily mined in the sector of the Republic[/sblock] 

Tilting her head, she replies “If you truly need money I am sure I can arrange something with the Captain of the _Glory_ and that we can make arrangements to pay back at a later date. I will speak with her before you depart.”





			
				Elan said:
			
		

> “Several settlements, plus this Summer’s Lake enclave …,”  Elan mused aloud. “Then we shall need planetside transportation.”
> 
> “I presume we may prevail upon the local Republic authorities to provide us with transports or riding beasts?”





Nodding she says “You should have to contact the local Republic offices for that, I am sure that something can be arranged.”


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 21, 2007)

Arro cocks his head at the two girls poking fun at him.

"You realize, of course, that both my demeanor and my exterior paint-job are parts of my primary function.  Reminding soldiers of the truth--that combat will frequently lead to them being dismembered or wounded--is preferable to lying and telling them that they will all live on as heroes for eternity.  Also, I believe that pink would not be as camoflaging as my current plating...ah, thank you Mistress Sunrider.  I look foward to aiding the apprentices."


----------



## Falkus (Jun 22, 2007)

*Talesa Nell, Miraluka Female Noble 1/Jedi, 45/45 HP (No Conditions)*



			
				ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> "Pardon me Mistress Sunrider, but I believe that there are some scrap parts from a protocol droind in our workshop.  Perhaps we could simply salvage his Translator unit and Mistress Vao could be imposed upon to aid me in integrating it into my current system.  I would then be availible to aid the apprentices should force become necessary, as well as translate for them.  My programming is not all that different than your standard Protocol droid, though I am programmed, as you know, for Military Protocol, Training, and Tactical Analysis, not social protocols.  Besides, I would not like for them to all die violent deaths without having an opportunity to prevent them from passing and give them helpful tactical insights in any combat situation."




"I'm sure we all appreciate your presence," Talesa said dryly. It was no secret that she didn't particular enjoy the combat training that they had to go through. When she got the datapad, she scanned through it, looking for information on the biological makeup of the Hiss'agoth, and any out of the ordinary medical information on the species.

[sblock]Taking ten on Use Computer check (15), and getting a 18  on a Knowledge (life sciences) check[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 22, 2007)

*Serrana Vao, Twi'lek Female Scoundrel 5/Jedi 1, 48/48 HP (no conditions)*



			
				ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> Arro cocks his head at the two girls poking fun at him.
> 
> "You realize, of course, that both my demeanor and my exterior paint-job are parts of my primary function.  Reminding soldiers of the truth--that combat will frequently lead to them being dismembered or wounded--is preferable to lying and telling them that they will all live on as heroes for eternity.  Also, I believe that pink would not be as camoflaging as my current plating...ah, thank you Mistress Sunrider.  I look foward to aiding the apprentices."




"'Leading the opposition force into a minefield is not within the parameters of the exercise'. 'No, mistress Vao, strafing the enemy ground troops with starfighter weapons is not permissible'. 'No mistress Vao, it is not safe to assume that if it is the will of the Force for you to succeed, you can walk up to the opposition commander unmolested without bothering to draw your lightsaber'.'" Serrana quotes. "I think the droid just doesn't like creativity."

[sblock=OOC Humor]Yes, there's probably a site on HoloNet somewhere with 213 things Serrana is not allowed to do in the Jedi Order, or would be if HoloNet had been invented yet... so it's on Serrana's character sheet in the RG instead...[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 22, 2007)

> Nodding she says “You should have to contact the local Republic offices for that, I am sure that something can be arranged.”





"Thank you, Master,"  Elan replied, bowing. "I shall meditate on this mission. If it is the will of the Force, we shall find a peaceful resolution to this matter."

OOC [sblock] This color ok for everyone? I hope it is not too Sith like... [/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2007)

"The Republic wants us to save inter-galactic commerce and shipping, they can't expect that they could do it on the cheap.  Once we get there we'll have to put out some feelers to see who is doing what with whom, and who has the sophistication and contacts to get the Hiss'igoth a ship with a nav computer.  It costs money to do that type of thing."  Jade said unapologetically.  She might be able to get the Padawan's funding from the various shipping concerns that would be affected, but she doubted that the Republic would want the Jedi to be that indiscrete.  The heiress wasn't looking for payment, simply a covering of expenses, not an unreasonable request as acting agents of the Republic in the matter.

"I take it you want us to leave as soon as the Glory arrives Master Sunrider?" Jade asks.  "Lets go prep the Star Jewel."   she directs to Serrana.  "The Star Jewel will fit all of us comfortably, if Serrana will consent to be our pilot."


----------



## drothgery (Jun 22, 2007)

*Serrana Vao, Twi'lek Female Scoundrel 5/Jedi 1, 48/48 HP (no conditions)*



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I take it you want us to leave as soon as the Glory arrives Master Sunrider?" Jade asks.  "Lets go prep the Star Jewel."   she directs to Serrana.  "The Star Jewel will fit all of us comfortably, if Serrana will consent to be our pilot."




"I suppose I can handle upgrades on our recalcitrant droid friend once we're on the _Glory_." Serrana says, a little worried. They never let her fly anything unless they thought someone was going to be shooting at them. Not that she intended to let that show.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2007)

*Jade Shesh [Noble 4/Jedi 2] 42/42HP*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "I suppose I can handle upgrades on our recalcitrant droid friend once we're on the _Glory_." Serrana says, a little worried. They never let her fly anything unless they thought someone was going to be shooting at them. Not that she intended to let that show.




"It's my ship so I'm Captain, and she flies better with two.  Your the only other student who knows how to fly, if I were expecting trouble you'd be in the turrets and I'd be doing the flying."  Jade tells the Twi'lek girl.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2007)

Talesa said:
			
		

> When she got the datapad, she scanned through it, looking for information on the biological makeup of the Hiss'agoth, and any out of the ordinary medical information on the species.
> 
> [sblock]Taking ten on Use Computer check (15), and getting a 18 on a Knowledge (life sciences) check[/sblock]




[sblock]The Hiss’agoth are a warm-blooded reptilian-like race, with a very high metabolism and are fairly active at all times of the day or night. Their leg muscles are overly developed allowing them to jump great distances and to run faster then most other bipedal creatures. Their eyes seem to have also developed such that they can see into the UV spectrum (low-light vision).[/sblock] 




			
				Jade said:
			
		

> "The Republic wants us to save inter-galactic commerce and shipping, they can't expect that they could do it on the cheap.  Once we get there we'll have to put out some feelers to see who is doing what with whom, and who has the sophistication and contacts to get the Hiss'igoth a ship with a nav computer.  It costs money to do that type of thing."  Jade said unapologetically.




Master Nomi shakes her head “Do not take what I say as a reason to doubt your dedication to the Jedi ideals young Padawan learner. I may have lived here at this training center for 20 years now but I do remember how the Republic works and know that money is also needed at times when dealing with ‘others’. I am simply reminding you to use the utmost discretion. And remember that if the JumpBeacon is destroyed it will do more then disrupt commerce. There are colonies in the Outer Rim and the Expense that rely on regular transport stops to simply survive day to day. Millions could die waiting for the Beacon to be replaced.”



			
				Jade said:
			
		

> " I take it you want us to leave as soon as the Glory arrives Master Sunrider?" Jade asks.





She nods and looks out at the rest of the students “Yes, if there are no other questions you are dismissed to prepare as you see fit. I have every confidence in your abilities you, my Padawans – trust in the Force and in yourselves…”


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2007)

"I wasn't questioning my dedication master.  I just wanted to know that we will have what we need to do the job we are being asked to do.  Money is much preferable to leaving a trail of mind tricked people behind us as that'll make others much less willing to deal with us at all." Jade says before walking towards the landing pad with her ship on it and starting to take her through the check list.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 22, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I wasn't questioning my dedication master.  I just wanted to know that we will have what we need to do the job we are being asked to do.  Money is much preferable to leaving a trail of mind tricked people behind us as that'll make others much less willing to deal with us at all." Jade says before walking towards the landing pad with her ship on it and starting to take her through the check list.




"You've got a point there." Serran chimes in. "A few credits can go a long way in making some people talkative."


----------



## Falkus (Jun 23, 2007)

*Talesa Nell, Miraluka Female Noble 1/Jedi, 45/45 HP (No Conditions)*

Talesa rose to her feet, and jumped down off the rock. She faced Nomi, and bowed. "Thank you for trusting us with this assignment, master," she said, bowing slightly. She would meditate on their task until the time came to leave. Talesa had her lightsaber and she had her medical kit, she needed no other equipment.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 23, 2007)

Two days later, the young Padawans assemble before the _Star Jewel_ as a message from orbit inform them that the _Glory of the Republic_ has arrived. Master Nomi and one other teacher, Axxl Keq, a Nazzar Knight who arrived at the school about a year ago, are there to see the students off. 

Master Nomi looks each of her students in the eyes and then says “Remember your teachings and you will succeed. May the Force be with you”. As the group boards the starship she turns and walks away, while Knight Axxl stands and watches as the ship takes off and heads for orbit…

As the ship makes it too orbit, the _Glory_ slowly comes into view and hails the students “Starship _Star Jewel_, you are cleared to dock at Bay Two-Yellow”

Following these directions the _Jewel_ quickly lands and is secured in the large docking bay. A group of twelve Republic Naval Officers and crew greet them as they debark. 

One, a Human female of about 50 standard years, wearing Captain pins steps forward and blows slightly to the group “I am Captain Ardeana Dul-Quinn, commander of the _Glory_. Welcome aboard young Jedi. We have staterooms prepared for your stay if you wish to use them.” 

“We break orbit in 30 minutes and will be arriving at _Bogden_ JumpStation in two days and from there we will make for the _Histogoth_ out-system and should arrive within 9 hours from the JumpStation. If there is anything you need, Chief Petty Officer Borsk Melan is at your disposal.” to which a smartly dressed Bothan takes two steps forward and salutes you. 

The captain then adds “My duties are on the bridge, but after you have settled you may join me or take a tour of the ship as you desire. CRO Melan can show you around”


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2007)

Jade took the lead in greeting the Republic officers once the Jedi exited her space yacht.  "Thank you Captain.  I'm Jade Shesh, my companions and I are happy to be working with you on this matter, and we will gladly take you up on your offer of hospitality."  the heiress says.  "I do have a few questions for you though on this ship and its capabilities, it could be important for the mission if our suspicions are correct.  I'll need to now what I...what we have to work with."   the blonde says, indicating the other Jedi apprentices with her.  Its obvious from her demeanor that she is used to taking charge of a situation, and is quite used to dealing people withh varying degrees of power.


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 23, 2007)

*Elan Xandar Renn, human male jedi 6, HP 68/68 (no conditions)*

"After that, Jade, perhaps the Captain can provide us with a private room, where we can all meet and begin to formulate some sort of strategy for our mission," Elan Xandar Renn added. 

"I have given much thought to what we must do, but I wish to hear what we all have to say," he added, in a lower tone, meant for his fellow jedi only. "I also hope Arro can join us. His insight into the tactical advantages and disadvantages of our plans will be of great benefit."


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 23, 2007)

"Certainly Master Renn.  It is pat of my primary function to sit in on strategy meeting and offer tactical insights wherever appropriate.  Though, I suspect we sould devise strategy on how to find information rather than on how to wage a full-on assault on the Hiss'agoth people.  Mistress Sunider did expessly put seeking a non-violent solution as a primary parameter on our misison."


----------



## Caros (Jun 23, 2007)

Nicolas has been even more quiet than usual on the trip. Retiring to his room almost imediately after the briefing, he had emerged with only his lightsabre and robes, quickly tucking himself away on the transport as they proceeded on the short jaunt up to the 'Glory'.

He emerged at last with his fellow padawans to greet the officers, giving a tight bow of his head at the introduction but otherwise remaining quiet stoic, his eyes looking glazed over, distant as the formalities were discussed, snapping back to reality at last as the mention of a strategy meeting.

It wasn't until the group of them were in motion, making their way down the hallways of the ship that he would slip up next to Jade, his voice low, seemingly absent.  It was always this way with him, Though he had the charisma to lead, he found that mundane concerns of order and rank drew him away from the will of the force, instead merely whispering his suggestions in the ear of others. Usually it would be master Sunrider, but in her absence he found Jade's noble heritage served her well in the realm of leadership.

"There is something about this mission that... does not feel right. I've sensed no disturbance but... well trust one's feelings yes? Our task is going to require us to cover a large amount of ground, furthermore time seems to be of the essence.

Might I suggest we split our number initially? Send one group to landing point north, the other to Casino City. If we do not get the information we need from either location we can converge on this... "Summer's Lake" After the fact.

He paused briefly, eyes looking further down the hall, distant for a moment before, satisfied with his choices he continued.

"If I were going to suggest... I would suggest sending Myself, Arro, Elan, and you to Casino City. We'll likely be running into most of the natives there, which means we will need the translator. Furthermore... from the sounds of things it is a little rough and tumble. You are one of our best at negotiation and deception, which will be useful there.

That would leave Serrana, Jerec and Telesa. Between the group of them they should easily be capable of finding out what needs to be known there. He shrugged briefly, seeming to debate over something before adding. "If you were going to interchange any of them, I would suggest Elan and Serrana, Serrana might truthfully be more useful in Casino city, with her... history.  Just my suggestion."

With that he dipped back to the end of the line, arms hanging at his side, playing the attentive tourist to the ship, cataloguing the presentation for later reference.

[sblock=Force Use]Nicolas is using a DC 15 force check, taking 10, to attempt to find any other Force Sensitives on the ship. He does this pretty much any time he moves more than 100 Kilometers. ^_^[/sblock]
(OOC: Forgive the brief delay in my posts. I've been running around with personal emergencies the last two days, try to pick it up since I hate holding up pbp =)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2007)

"We can discuss our plans later, some place more comfortable.  Before that I have some things to discuss with the captain about the aide the Republic will offer to the mission."

"You are right though, I'll be heading to Casino city to gather information on who the major players are in the system, they should know what we need, but I'll only be taking Arro and maybe Serrana.  Gathering information without tipping off the target is hard, and its even harder if you stand out.  A group of Padawan travelling together looking for someone is going to stand out like a sore thumb and she and I can best fit in."


----------



## drothgery (Jun 24, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> The captain then adds “My duties are on the bridge, but after you have settled you may join me or take a tour of the ship as you desire. CRO Melan can show you around”




"Thank you. I'll have to take you up on that offer." Capital ships were far too big to have any fun with, but they did have impressive firepower. And she needed to find a workshop.

[sblock=OOC]At some point, Serrana pulls everything she can out of her copy of the files Master Sunrider had thought relevant to their mission (take 20 on use computer =  30), and handles the upgrades on Arro (take 20 on mechanics also =30)[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Jun 24, 2007)

"Thank you for your hospitality," Talesa said to Captain Dul-Quinn, with a slight bow. "If your medical staff needs assistance in the infirmary, I am well trained at medicine, and am willing to help."

She nodded in agreement with Jade's suggestion. "I would do best looking for information in Landing Point North. I do have my suspicions about Czerka in this affair, but that is all. We should perform at a least cursory investigation at their offices while we are on the planet."


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 24, 2007)

*Elan Xandar Renn, male human jedi 6, HP 68/68 (no conditions)*

"As you wish,"  Elan replied. "If Jade, Serrana and Arro go to Casino City, then Jarec, Nicolas and I can accompany Talesa to Landing Point North."

"I think visiting Czerka is a crucial first step. We must get them to agree on rescinding their bounty on Hisst'agoats. Later, when we find the natives, we can at least show them that Czerka will cease hunting their herds. It should facilitate negotiations."

"After that, depending on what the other team finds in Casino City, perhaps we can rendez-vous at the foothills of the Yellow-Mountains."

"According to Master Sunrider, the local Republic representatives should be able to furnish us with some means of transportation, perhaps a suborbital craft or a landspeeder, since Jade and Serrana will be taking the Star Jewel to Casino City."

"Once at the mountains, we can make the trek to the Summer Lake enclave."


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 24, 2007)

Jarec follows the others, silent for the time being.  Feeling no strong disagreement with the plan that appears to be evolving, he consents to be lead.  The others know him well enough to interpret his silence as provisional assent.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2007)

Jade bit back an irritated frown.  Having everyone speak up and trying to decide how the group was going to solve the problem simply wasn't very professional.  The Padawans needed to be taken seriously by the Captian and the Republic if they were going to complete their mission, and squabbling about that would make the Soldiers treat them like children, it was already a disadvantagethat they were know to be Padawans.  They needed whatever authority that they could muster and eroding that would just make the job harder.

"This isn't the place for these discussions.  Perhaps the Chief Petty officer could show you to a confrence room so that you can begin deliberating?"  Jades asks indicating the CPO, through the force she sends a 'please' to each of the other Padawans.

OOC:  by taking 10 she can succeed on a Telapathy check to reach even Talessa, and she only needs to do that if the other Padawans don't want the telepathic contact


----------



## drothgery (Jun 24, 2007)

Serrana continued to hold off voicing any plans until the petty officer had left, and they were alone in one of their staterooms.

"I'm not going too far undercover unless Jarec or Elan is staying close at hand. Too many people jump to conclusions when they see a pretty young Twi'lek girl in a seedy part of town on a backwater planet. Now, if she's got a blaster on her hip, then no one's going to try anything, but that will draw almost as much attention as Jedi robes." She adds once they were alone.


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 24, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Jade bit back an irritated frown.  Having everyone speak up and trying to decide how the group was going to solve the problem simply wasn't very professional.  The Padawans needed to be taken seriously by the Captian and the Republic if they were going to complete their mission, and squabbling about that would make the Soldiers treat them like children, it was already a disadvantagethat they were know to be Padawans.  They needed whatever authority that they could muster and eroding that would just make the job harder.
> 
> "This isn't the place for these discussions.  Perhaps the Chief Petty officer could show you to a confrence room so that you can begin deliberating?"  Jades asks indicating the CPO, through the force she sends a 'please' to each of the other Padawans.





"You are right, of course,"  Elan acquiesced, recalling Master Arios Vol's words. _Patience, Elan. You must learn patience. _ 

Elan thought he had made great progress in this area, but it was still his biggest challenge on the road to becoming a Jedi Knight. He realized now, he still had much to learn. 

He would wait for Jade to finish her inspection of the ship. Elan himself knew little of capital ships, and had but only passing acquaintance with the operation of smaller craft. That was another field in which he suspected he might have to apply himself. Soon...

_Patience, young padawan. One thing at a time...._


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2007)

Jader said:
			
		

> "I do have a few questions for you though on this ship and its capabilities, it could be important for the mission if our suspicions are correct.  I'll need to now what I...what we have to work with."




Captain Dul-Quinn nodded and replied "Of course. After you have settled in, you and your fellow Jedi whom wish to may meet my on the bridge". She then excuses herself (after all have made their greetings) and departs with about half of the officers. 

The remainder of the _Glory's_ officers had stepped back to allow the young Jedi to their discussing in private, while CRO Melan escorts them to a private conference room that is attached to private chambers for each of the Jedi. There is also a small kitchen unit that CRO Melan offers to fix them something. 

“Ifs I’is cans dos anythings mores fors yous, pleases lets mes knows the Bothan says in a light and high voice. If not, he excuses himself to await anything else outside the conference door. 





			
				Nicolas said:
			
		

> [sblock=Force Use]Nicolas is using a DC 15 force check, taking 10, to attempt to find any other Force Sensitives on the ship. He does this pretty much any time he moves more than 100 Kilometers. ^_^[/sblock]




[sblock]Only the six Jedi appear to be Force Sensitive aboard the _Glory_[/sblock]





			
				Serrana said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]At some point, Serrana pulls everything she can out of her copy of the files Master Sunrider had thought relevant to their mission (take 20 on use computer =  30), and handles the upgrades on Arro (take 20 on mechanics also =30)[/sblock]




[sblock]CRO Melan says that I can take you to the main Droid repair and machine shop on the ship whenever you would like[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock] The things t'hat Jade wants to know have a bearing on planning.  She'd have followed the Captain to get an answer on the following questions before returning to the others in the confrence room with the answers.

"The others believe, and I concur that its likely that the agents responsible for the attack on the beacon, and the threat have access to a Capital ship, and possibly the fighters to go with it.  I'd like to know what resources the ship has to hand in case we need to call upon them, for dealing with such an enemy ship."

"We would also impose upon you for a speeder if you have one, with such a large area to cover we are going to be splitting up and a planet is a lot of ground to cover."

"And the last matter to discuss is of a financial nature...Master Sun Rider may have spoken to you about it.  We are going to need to put out feelers throughout the communities here, and doing that costs credits, on the timescale we have it'll cost more.  Will the Republic be able to...provide us to cover the expenses?"[/sblock]

OOC:  Taking 10 on a Diplomacy check for a 26 total, if a roll is needed.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2007)

Jade follows along with the Captain she makes her way to the bridge while the other Jedi are lead off to the conference room.



			
				Jade Shesh said:
			
		

> "The others believe, and I concur that its likely that the agents responsible for the attack on the beacon, and the threat have access to a Capital ship, and possibly the fighters to go with it.  I'd like to know what resources the ship has to hand in case we need to call upon them, for dealing with such an enemy ship."
> 
> "We would also impose upon you for a speeder if you have one, with such a large area to cover we are going to be splitting up and a planet is a lot of ground to cover."
> 
> "And the last matter to discuss is of a financial nature...Master Sun Rider may have spoken to you about it.  We are going to need to put out feelers throughout the communities here, and doing that costs credits, on the timescale we have it'll cost more.  Will the Republic be able to...provide us to cover the expenses?"




Captain Dul-Quinn nods but remains silent throughout Jades questions, and then replies "The _Glory_ is a ship-of-the-line, if a bit older then most. The ship's main firepower is four heavy turbo-blaster batteries. We have a complement of four flight groups of _Raptor_ starfighters and one flight group of _Corellia_ class fighter/bomber gunship. I doubt anything less then another ship-of-the-line will be too much for us to handle.” she adds with a slight prideful smile.

“As for the other issues, yes I can arrange for one of our airspeeders to be issued to you and I have a discretionary Republic fund that I will set up for you and your fellow to Jedi’s access. I can transfer the information to a datapad if you have one. You should have access to up to 10,000 credits but if you need additional funds, I will make sure they are available to you.”

“Can your ship’s hold fit an small craft?”   

[sblock]Yes, but Jade thinks it will be a tight fit[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2007)

"So long as the as the speeder is fairly small it will fit,  The Star Jewel's hold can squeeze a speeder in though it might be tight, Star Winds aren't built with much cargo in mind." Jade told the Captain, glad that the Republic was able to give the Padawans what they would need.

"Thank you Captain, that will be very helpful of you, and reassuring on the other front.  The Force willing we will be able to provide you with the location of their ship soon after we arrive and let you resolve the threat to the beacon." Bowing her head to the captain in what could loosely be called a bow, Jade headed back to join the other Padwan now that they had the answers they would need for their planning using the force to guide her to the other force users.


----------



## Caros (Jun 25, 2007)

"I sense... good news. I take it you got what you wanted from the captain?" Nicolas offered a wan smile, trying to put on a cheerful face as Jade entered the stateroom. 

Forgive me for the trouble I caused in the hall. I had meant to merely bring up the specter of my thoughts before things were finalized, I had already taken enough time to center, at that point I needed to act.  With a shrug Nicolas settled down more comfortably into the cushion he had provided for himself, eyes closed, looking as though he were prepared to enter a trance.

"Your suggestion as far as who should go where is agreeable as any to me, though I imagine that as Serrena has just finished suggesting, that it might be best to bring either Jeric, Elan or myself along. While Arro is quite capable, Casino city is where we are more likely to be in trouble, and it would be sensible to have one of the more battle ready or us at hand. Beyond that... wake me when we arrive in system" The normally morose young man actually let out a chuckle at that, eyes fluttering shut as he opened his mind to the force.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 25, 2007)

During the planning meeting, R0-T4 speaks up;

"Having analyzed the task at hand, as well as what information I know of the six of you, I have come to the conclusion that, while it may seem expedient, it would place all of your lives in considerable danger should we split up once we get to Hiss'agoth.  If however you all deem that expediancy and danger are preferable to patience and safety, then I should go to Casino City with Mistress Shesh, Master Renn, and Master Noscandra.  That leaves Mistress Vao, Mistress Nell, and Master Nicholas to investigate the Repulic City and Czerka offices.  While I know Mistress Shesh would rather go to the big bustling city, this particular division of labour offers other benefeits.  Both expeditionary forces would be well protected, though the larger group will be travelling to the more potentially hostile Casino City.  Both teams would have both a pilot, mechanic, and talented computer user, so both teams would not lack technological independance, nor would it completely render the whole expedition without a valuable resource should one team or the other meet disaster.  Still, I advocate a more unified approach...it would certainly be safer."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2007)

"I secured a speeder for the group not going to Casino city so that both groups will have transportation at hand.  The crew will be loading it into Star Jewel's cargo hold before we arrive on station."   Jade informs th group.

"I'm not particularly worried Nico, Arro is more then capable of providing back-up, he was our combat instructor after-all, besides which, we will shortly be Jedi Knights, none of us are defenseless."  she says, reminding him pointedly that he was only a fraction better with a blade then she was.

"I would reconsider what I said earlier since Serana is the one best able to pilot a speeder.  I'll take Elan and Arro with me for the extra languages he speaks and Talesa and Serana can see what they can find out in the outlying areas."

"The second team has more area to cover so they need more people to cover it.  And as Jedi with a tight deadline covering more area at a greater risk to ourselves is something we have to accept.  Though your reasoning is good Arro, we need to maximize speed over maximiing safety.  I was thinking that your language upgrades would be more useful, and no offense, but some of us really stick out as Jedi, and that news will travel fast."
  she says addressing the droids concern's.
OOC: Nico's Use the force is +16, not +19, and his Init is +11 not +14.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 25, 2007)

"This is, of course, your mission, and I would be tampering with your trial if I were to take charge.  I am fully up to the task of providing both linguistic and combat support, should it become necessary.  That said, I believe I will be the only one able to communicate with the native people, so the team I accompany should be the one that has to deal with more natives and fewer transplants.  Anyone on this planet who is not of the Hiss'agoth will almost definietely understand basic, and likely speak it."


----------



## Falkus (Jun 25, 2007)

Talesa smiled slightly. "I agree that hiding our identities will be difficult. I, for one, am hardly inconspicuous," she said, referring to her blindfold. "It's the sort of thing that I've noticed people take note of. I think our tasks would be easier if we play on our roles as Jedi, rather than try to conceal it. Our calling does carry a certain amount of respect in most circles of society, after all. And is intimidating for others."


----------



## drothgery (Jun 25, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Talesa smiled slightly. "I agree that hiding our identities will be difficult. I, for one, am hardly inconspicuous," she said, referring to her blindfold. "It's the sort of thing that I've noticed people take note of. I think our tasks would be easier if we play on our roles as Jedi, rather than try to conceal it. Our calling does carry a certain amount of respect in most circles of society, after all. And is intimidating for others."




Serrana arched a lekku, agreeing. "I'd hate to have a disguise blow up on us. Can you think of a cover story that's even halfway plausible for most of us? One that lets a sixteen year old Twi'lek girl wander around armed, for preference?"


----------



## Caros (Jun 26, 2007)

"Realistically I do agree with Talesa on this matter." He piped up, somewhat chagrinned, the conversation still a little too attractive to his ears, a distraction that clouded his mind. "It is going to be difficult to conceal our position as Jedi and keep at the same time a net of safety. Our lightsabers can be concealed well enough in plain cloths I suppose, but even explaining him as your protocol droid, it will be difficult if not impossible to explain away the fact that Arro is heavily armed and somewhat menacing in his nature." He smiled at the droid, giving a 'no hard feelings' sort of shrug.

"And, though you might think me a little paranoid for this, we have to consider the possiblity that, if these sentients are well orginized enough to have launched these attacks that they might know we're coming. Certainly they will know that the republic is making some move against them when the Glory jumps in system." A pause came next, eyes flicking to the view port, as if deciding whether or not to voice his last concern. "If possible, I wonder if it might not also be prudent for some if not all of us to conceal ourselves in the force. Six jedi landing on the planet will be a disturbance as it is. I sense a dark hand in this... and while it could just be nerves, having them aware of us the moment we land..."

"All of that said, I do contest Talesa's point in that I feel we will need an undercover view of Casino City. Those who indulge in vice, while they may be frightened or impressed by Jedi, would talk much more easily if the correct buttons are pushed, or so I'm told. Jade's plan seems a good one, Though if its allowed, perhaps we could make a show of three or four Jedi landing on world to discuss the problem with the republic. Make ourselves visible at landing point north so that the remainder can work without suspicion?"

[sblock=ooc]Thanks for catching that Jade. My rogue's gallery version I took from the un-updated file on my desktop instead of the correct version I posted in the ooc thread. =)[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 26, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'm not particularly worried Nico, Arro is more then capable of providing back-up, he was our combat instructor after-all, besides which, we will shortly be Jedi Knights, none of us are defenseless."  she says, reminding him pointedly that he was only a fraction better with a blade then she was.
> 
> "I would reconsider what I said earlier since Serana is the one best able to pilot a speeder.  I'll take Elan and Arro with me for the extra languages he speaks and Talesa and Serana can see what they can find out in the outlying areas."




"We seem to be in consensus, then, no?"  Elan said. "Jade's only change to Arro's recommendations is that Jarec join the Landing Point North group."
"Would that be agreeable to all?" Elan asked.

"Shall we be traveling incognito then, Jade? I have an all-temperature cloak that should disguise my jedi robes. Or perhaps I could borrow or purchase some civilian clothes from one of the crewmen in the ship."

ooc: [sblock] Elan has 50 credits left. He'll probably purchase some clothes. With Jade's extensive wardrobe, I doubt she would be happy with a poorly disguised jedi a la Qui-gon Jinn in Tatooine   [/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2007)

"The beings that have done this obviously think that they can take on anything the Republic can throw at them, including jedi, but they may not be prepared specifically for Jedi, or 6 Jedi and a battledroid.  I'd rather not give them the forewarning to correct that deficit.  However, your point is well taken Arro, you should be with whichever group goes to speak to the Hiss'igoths.  Since we cannot all blend in, I suggest that Talessa and Serana as well as perhaps Nico go to the Hiss'igoths as Republic diplomats to get a sense of the natives, and to see if any of them know who is behind the attack.  That group can also investigate the capital a bit as well since they aren't likely to blend in well enough in Casino city."

"I'll take Elan and Jarec to Casino City, and we'll gather information from the seedier sources.  I know Jarec and I can fit in, and all Elan will have to do is what Jarec does.  Then both groups can meet up in the Republic city to compare information and come up with a plan."  

"The captain has agreed to give us access to the ships funds to cover any expenses that we have.  Mostly anticipatng pay offs to informants.  We'll split the funds between the two groups so we have money on hand to cover anything."


----------



## Caros (Jun 26, 2007)

"So long as we make a brief stop to speak with both the republic and Czerka representitives in Landing Point north before we head to find the natives proper I think this is a good plan Jade."  He nods a little, sweeping hair briefly from his eyes to look over the remaining Jedi. "Ideally our combat prowess will never come up at all, but if you are sending Arro with us to the natives as a translator I have no fear, nor do I imagine that any gang member or thug will give the three of you anything more than passing trouble." He paused "Are we settled then?"


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 26, 2007)

"I believe this plan weighs most factors and plans for them accordingly."


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 26, 2007)

Jarec merely nods his assent.

OOC: Jarec's going to need to pick up a heavy blaster pistol in addition to some civilian clothes.  If you want to look like scum in a place like Casino City, it's best to carry the right accessories.  If what's available on the ship is obviously government issue, then he'll want to stop in Casino City as soon as they land.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 26, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> OOC: Jarec's going to need to pick up a heavy blaster pistol in addition to some civilian clothes.  If you want to look like scum in a place like Casino City, it's best to carry the right accessories.  If what's available on the ship is obviously government issue, then he'll want to stop in Casino City as soon as they land.




OCC
_The ones on the Glory do probably look like Army/Navy issue..._


----------



## drothgery (Jun 26, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> He paused "Are we settled then?"




"Works for me." Serrana said.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 27, 2007)

Having made their plans, the Jedi retire to their rooms and then out to see the different parts of the _Glory_.

Serrana and ARRO are shown to a droid maintenance shop where the spend most of the first days journey installing a translator socket into ARRO’s chest plating. It will only store one language but could also include a number of local dialects. The _Glory’s_ database has the official Republic version of the Hiss’agoth’s language which the two are easily able to upload when they are finished. 

Those curious about the flight deck find a number of crews and pilots working on some of the  Raptors class starfighters and Corellia class fighter/bomber gunship.

Anyone whom might inquire about it to an excitable tech specialist will tell them that these fighters are some of the most advanced in the Republic, based on models from the Koros Spaceworks shipyard models. These ships where used during the _Kraith Holy Wars_ some 41 years ago just before the _Sith Wars_. Koros yards produced ship far superior to anything the Republic had at the time and so after the wars they used a great deal of these specs to update the fleet. 

OCC _[please note I messed up a bit calling the fighter/bombers Hammerhead as the Glory of the Republic is a Hammerhead class Carrier-Frigate. I will go back and edit the above post also as they are now a Corellia class. Sorry about the confusion._] 


Two days after boarding the _Glory_ the ship exits hyperspace near the Bogden’s Hyperspace Beacon. Out the main bridges view port display, any Jedi on the bridge can also see a large Hyperspace Terminal (basically big space terminals that often grow up around hyperspace beacons) and two Republic capital ships – the Alderaan’s Sons and another _Hammerhead_ cruiser, the *Celestial Warden* very near the JumpBeacon. 

Captain Dul-Quinn says to no one in particular “They are here to protect the JumpBeacon, in case we fail…”

It takes about two hours to plot a course to Histogoth from Bogden (and will take 9 hours in Hyperspace), and any Jedi interested learns that the Republic is sending a replacement Beacon for the Histogoth system by tug, and it will arrive in two weeks but that they don’t want to move it into the system unless they know it is safe…

OCC _[just as an FYI, the minor JumpBeacons can be replace fairly easily but the major ones like the ones here at Bogden are extremely expensive and quite rare… and as such the Republic is taking the thread extremely seriously and is very worried about what might happen_]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 27, 2007)

Very quickly then, the _Glory_ jumps into Hyperspace again heading into the Histogoth system and a few hours later appears at the very edge of the system. 

Captain Dul-Quinn meets the young Jedi at the docking bay as they board the _Star Jewel_ wishing them good luck. 

“If you require our assistance Captain Dul-Quinn says “just call and we will be there as soon as possible. But as we are so far out, it will take us most of a day to get to you on Histogoth. Good luck then.”

With that and a final systems check the _Star Jewel_ is launched and the Jedi head in system at maximum velocity, which will mean about 16 hours for planet-fall. These last hours are uneventful and the ship is hailed in orbit by the Republic Port Authority.


OCC –_just want to make sure where you wish to drop the airspeeder off and where the Star Jewel is landing… When you do split up, I will try and seperate the posts with Group 1 and 2 in the Title area_]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2007)

Landing the Star Jewel at the Republic capital to let out the speeder, and then flying the ship to Casino City.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 27, 2007)

Flying over _Landing Port North_ the young Jedi see that there are a large number of bulk cargo transports crammed into the spaceport. On the northern side of the city they can all see about a dozen huge stacks pouring large amounts of black smoke into the sky. The landscape around the port is fairly flat and bleak, with large amounts of dust being blow up into the air by the numerous ships, airbikes and speeders buzzing around the city.

Dropping the speeder off, the _Star Jewel_ takes off again to head south…



*Those staying in the capital…*

The port that the _Star Jewel_ was directed to is a smaller docking area with short (4 meter) walls surrounding it. The entry port has a large ‘Czerka’ logo on the door that opens almost as soon as the _Jewel_ takes off, and a group of people step into the landing area looking about a bit surprised to see the _Jewel_ leaving…

Three of the beings are Republic Administrators (a Human, and two Zabraks) while the remaining four are dressed in Czerka business suits (two Humans, a Quarren and a Twi’lek). All are carrying datapads and look at those standing by the airspeeder. The Human Republic Administrator steps forward and says in a bit of a gruff voice “Who’s in charge here? Are you the Jedi promised to fit the situation here? Speak up, we have not got all day”


*Those heading towards Casino City…*

The _Jewel_ makes good time and should reach the southern hemisphere in two hours. 

Within an hour the desert plains give way to the mountainous region, with wide mesas and wind carved peaks.  

When the mountains finally give way to the open deserts again, the _Jewel_ sees the so-called _Casino City_ sprawled out over a wide valley floor. Here to there are a number of starships, speeders and landcrawlers parked around the city. They are hailed by something called the ‘Casino City Controlling Council’ and directed to land on one of the southern port areas, JE34. 

Taking the ship down the into the docking area, the group is otherwise greeted by on one… but Jade has a strange feeling of being ‘cold’ as she disembarks from the _Jewel_.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 27, 2007)

*Serrana Vao, Twi'lek Soundrel 5/Jedi 1 48/48 HP (no conditions)*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> *Those staying in the capital…*
> 
> The Human Republic Administrator steps forward and says in a bit of a gruff voice “Who’s in charge here? Are you the Jedi promised to fit the situation here? Speak up, we have not got all day”




"Yes, we are." Serrana says. "Have there been any new developments in the last week or so?" A few years ago, she never would have managed to hide disgust with the Czerka representatives on general principles. On more than a few worlds, Czerka were a small step removed from slavers, and while it must be said that the Vao clan often operated on the wrong side of the law, there were some depths they didn't sink to...


----------



## Falkus (Jun 27, 2007)

*Talesa Nell, Miraluka Female Noble 1/Jedi 5, 45/45 HP (No Conditions)*

Talesa pointed her head at the welcoming committee. If she'd had functioning eyes and wasn't wearing a blindfold, she'd be giving them a steely glaze. Instead, she just settled for a frown. It was obvious that these men did hold Jedi with much respect. Best to take a more forceful approach in the discussion, then. Play off their fear of authority, perhaps.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2007)

*At Landing Port North...*



			
				Serrana said:
			
		

> "Yes, we are." Serrana says. "Have there been any new developments in the last week or so?"




The man speaking looks over the small Twi’lek girl, dressed not at all as one might except a Jedi, and almost sneers "Really? You are the Jedi in charge, sent in our hour of need to save us from these savages? I think not... indeed. Now then if the _actual_ leader would be so kind as to identify themselves I have some additional information for you and your fellow Jedi. This information is not for your servants I assure you..."

 The Czerka Twi’lek’s head-tails twitches as he signs to Serrana in _*lekku*_ ‘Welcome young Jedi’ with a slight leer at the back of the Human’s head. Serrana does note that all of the Czerka representatives, while wearing business suits, are standing about as if they are wearing concealed blasters on their persons.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> The man speaking looks over the small Twi’lek girl, dressed not at all as one might except a Jedi, and almost sneers "Really? You are the Jedi in charge, sent in our hour of need to save us from these savages? I think not... indeed. Now then if the _actual_ leader would be so kind as to identify themselves I have some additional information for you and your fellow Jedi. This information is not for your servants I assure you..."
> 
> The Czerka Twi’lek’s head-tails twitches as he signs to Serrana in _*lekku*_ ‘Welcome young Jedi’ with a slight leer at the back of the Human’s head. Serrana does note that all of the Czerka representatives, while wearing business suits, are standing about as if they are wearing concealed blasters on their persons.




[sblock=OOC]Serrana is dressed in standard issue Jedi robes. The only thing unusual (for a Jedi) about what she's wearing is that she has a blaster holstered next to her lightsaber. She's more comfortable in civilian garb, or a flight suit, but if she's acting as a Jedi, she's in her Jedi robes.[/sblock]

Persuasion check (1d20+12=30) (Serrana mostly wants to convince them that she is who and what she says she is)
Use the Force check (1d20+12=19) (move light object to move her lightsaber from holster to hand)

Bringing her lightsaber to her hand with the Force (OOC: She has no intention of activating it.), Serrana says quite plainly. "The Jedi Order does not hand these out as a joke. If you do not wish to take my companions and I seriously... well, perhaps your problems are less serious than the messages relayed to Master Sunrider, and from her to us, seemed to indicate."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2007)

*Jade Shesh [Noble 4/Jedi 2] 42/42HP*

Casino City

Jade stepped down from the landing ramp and looked around, noting the sensation of being watched.  The noble woman was wearing a blackskin tight body stocking that looked almost painted on with a blue vest, boots, and a blaster belt cinched around her waist holding its borrowed weapon.  The blaster had been painted red tomake it look less military, and the red was certainly very different then matte black.  The vest which only covered the body stocking to her upper stomach held a couple of spare clips and in an inner pocket her light saber.  She could pass for a smuggler, or that was the intention.

"Keep your eyes open boys, I'd like to avoid any trouble."  she warned her companions, hoping they'd take the warning to not flash their sabers if at all possible.  Closing her eyes for a moment she opened them again taking a breath, reaching out with her senses and the force to determine where the watcher might be.  She moves around her ship to cover her studying of the surroundings.

[Perception check Taking 20, for a 30.  Use the Force to ignore cover and concealment automatically succeeds (+16 vs DC 15)]


----------



## Caros (Jun 28, 2007)

"Jedi do not have servents in the manner you seem to imply sir." He smiled thinly, eyes flicking in Serrena's direction, worried for a moment that she would take things poorly, suprised, in fact, at the amount of restraint she showed at this instance.

"Serrena speaks as much for the three of us as I would speak for myself or Talesa would speak for Serrena. We are here to assist you in your problems, and yet you greet us with gruff words and concealed weapons." He paused, allowing that simple statement to sink in, eyes boring into those who had arrived to greet them. "So assuming we can get back onto the correct footing, we are the Jedi sent to alleviate your problems with the locals, preferably in the most peaceful and expedient manner. Sparring words and bickering will not help in this task, so I ask again for Serenna. Have there been any new developments, and how may we be of assistance?"

[Sblock=ooc]Despite the fact that Nicolas did a lot of talking, I'm actually attempting to Aid another. The roll is 1d20+6 untrained for a 14[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2007)

*At Landing Port North...*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Serrana is dressed in standard issue Jedi robes. The only thing unusual (for a Jedi) about what she's wearing is that she has a blaster holstered next to her lightsaber. She's more comfortable in civilian garb, or a flight suit, but if she's acting as a Jedi, she's in her Jedi robes.[/sblock]




OCC[sblock]yes I knew most of that but the guy still seemed to really look down at Serrana, and she gets the feeling it has more to due with her race and age[/sblock] 





			
				Serrana said:
			
		

> Bringing her lightsaber to her hand with the Force (OOC: She has no intention of activating it.), Serrana says quite plainly. "The Jedi Order does not hand these out as a joke. If you do not wish to take my companions and I seriously... well, perhaps your problems are less serious than the messages relayed to Master Sunrider, and from her to us, seemed to indicate."






			
				Nicolas said:
			
		

> "Jedi do not have servants in the manner you seem to imply sir." He smiled thinly, eyes flicking in Serrena's direction…
> 
> "Serrena speaks as much for the three of us as I would speak for myself or Talesa would speak for Serrena. We are here to assist you in your problems, and yet you greet us with gruff words and concealed weapons." He paused, allowing that simple statement to sink in, eyes boring into those who had arrived to greet them. "So assuming we can get back onto the correct footing, we are the Jedi sent to alleviate your problems with the locals, preferably in the most peaceful and expedient manner. Sparring words and bickering will not help in this task, so I ask again for Serenna. Have there been any new developments, and how may we be of assistance?"




The Republic representative seems to fumble with his words for a moment, saying “Well… now, yes… I see, well then I meant no disrespect you understand” (Serrana gets the feeling that this is NOT the case at all) “Well then, lets us see… ah yes, well two local days ago the Hiss’agoth raided another mining facility.” 

“This one is fairly far into the northern polar region. Despite this the raiders where able to pull off the raid with out the mining managers sending out a distress call, and they were able to escape before we could find them. They completely destroyed the Czerka operation there, and murdered at least 40 workers and managers” 

Handing Nicholas a datapad he says “I have the location marked here, and I personally ordered for any Hista’goat herds found in the area to be destroyed. There were no Hiss’agoth communities in this region, and we are not sure how they were able to escape. But with fewer lifeforms I am confident that we can track them down before the escape back to their mountains… after all by Hista’goat it would take them at least two local weeks to reach the facility”

Straightening up a bit with a bit of self-importance and regained confidence he says “Now then I believe that your first goal here should be to bring those responsible too justice. After that we can speak about moving against those rogues in the mountainous regions and put and end to these raids once and for all…”


[OCC _anyone wishing to make a Perception test can, but even without one, all not that the Czerka representatives area nodding their heads in agreement_]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2007)

*At Casino City*



			
				Jade said:
			
		

> Casino City
> [Perception check Taking 20, for a 30.  Use the Force to ignore cover and concealment automatically succeeds (+16 vs DC 15)]




[OCC _Taking 20 will take two minutes…__]_


Jade slowly makes her way slowly around the _Jewel_, seeking that which might be hidden, but she can perceive nothing hidden… it is just a strange sense of something dark and cold… in the Force. Not here but close, and waiting…


----------



## Falkus (Jun 28, 2007)

*Talesa Nell, Miraluka Female Noble 1/Jedi 5, 45/45 HP (No Conditions)*

"We will, of course, protect any innocent beings and bring any criminals who have harmed innocents to justice," Talesa said, turning her head away from the representatives.

"But," she then added, turning her head back, and deepening her frown. She did not praticularly like these men, and it showed. "We are not hired mercenaries, thugs or goons. We will not engage in a military conflict in the mountains against the natives for you. We intend to find a peaceful solution to this conflict."


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 28, 2007)

*Elan Xandar Renn, human male jedi 6, hp 68/68 (no conditions)*

*Casino City*

Elan Xandar Renn stepped out of the _Star Jewel's _ exit ramp, uncomfortable in his civilian clothes. 

Luckily, he had found a crewman aboard the Republic cruiser who matched his size. He had procured a set of old, worn clothes. Brown pants, black shirt, black boots, and a tan jacket in an inside pocket of which he had concealed his lightsaber.

"And so, it begins,"  Elan said, in a soft voice, almost to himself.

Sensing Jade's unease, Elan too uses the Force to study his surroundings. 

OOC: [sblock] Elan takes 10 on Use the Force (ignores cover and concealment, including total cover) and takes 20 on perception (this takes 2 minutes) for a total of 30 on Perception. That should sense all medium size creatures up to 50 squares radius. That would be 75 meter radius, if my math is right   [/sblock]

ooc: [sblock] Shall 20 credits be a reasonable price to pay for the old clothes Elan bought?[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2007)

*Jade Shesh [Noble 4/Jedi 2] 42/42HP*

Casino City

After she and Elan finish their inspection of the area, Jade focuses on her sense of malevolent waiting in the force, on its dark nature.  "Its fairly eident that our suspicion of a hidden hand at play was correct.  I'm sensing a dark sider...waiting somewhere on planet.  Maybe a Sith.  This plan and its reprucussions are certainly bold enough for one.  Jarec, can you use your commlink to warn the others while we head into town?  The security system is set, and its even more important now that we proceed with haste."   Jade Asks, indicating that the trio should head into town.

As she walks, Jad looks into the force to try and pin down the location of the sense of evil and darkness.

Use The Force 13+16= 29 to detect force users in 100 kilometers


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2007)

Force Perception (1d20+12=24) (It looks like Sense Deception is a use of Perception that Force Perception applies to)

Slight mollified, Serrana puts her lightsaber back in its holster.

"We will want to look at some of your records. I assume you have recovered surveillance recordings of the sites that have been attacked? You have workstations we can use, correct?" Serrana said, careful not to drop back into outer rim slang, and, moreover, to speak with some authority. She wasn't _that_ much younger than her fellow Padawans, and there were reasons why she had spoken first.


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 28, 2007)

*Elan Xandar Renn, male human Jedi 6 hp 68/68*

*Casino City*



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> After she and Elan finish their inspection of the area, Jade focuses on her sense of malevolent waiting in the force, on its dark nature.  "Its fairly eident that our suspicion of a hidden hand at play was correct.  I'm sensing a dark sider...waiting somewhere on planet.  Maybe a Sith.  This plan and its reprucussions are certainly bold enough for one.  Jarec, can you use your commlink to warn the others while we head into town?  The security system is set, and its even more important now that we proceed with haste."   Jade Asks, indicating that the trio should head into town.




"Perhaps you are right, Jade," Elan replied. "Let us proceed with caution, then."

OOC: [sblock] Elan rolls a  2+15=17  on Use the Force skill to sense Force users up to 100 km away.  This may be opposed by Use the Force to conceal their presence. [/sblock]


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 28, 2007)

*R0-T4, Soldier 6*

R0-T4 follows up to Seranna's statement about surveillance tapes.

"I believe we can be of great service to you.  Any footage of the actual attack would be expecially useful, as it could be analyzed for strategy making purposes."


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 28, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Jarec, can you use your commlink to warn the others while we head into town?



Jarec frowns, extending his own senses [Use the force: 1d20+13 -> [8,13] = (21)].

He nods at Jade's suggestion and pulls the comlink from his belt.  "Arro, are you there?  Jade is sensing a malevolent presence in the force - a darksider, possibly Sith.  Watch your backs."

Uneasy, he scans their surrounds constantly, looking for anything out of place or anyone paying them too much attention. [Perception: 1d20+5 -> [8,5] = (13).


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2007)

*At Casino City...*



			
				Elan said:
			
		

> "And so, it begins,"  Elan said, in a soft voice, almost to himself.
> 
> Sensing Jade's unease, Elan too uses the Force to study his surroundings.
> 
> ...




OCC [sblock]Yes, you were able to get some old civilian cloths from a crewman onboard the _Glory_[/sblock]



			
				Jade said:
			
		

> "Its fairly eident that our suspicion of a hidden hand at play was correct.  I'm sensing a dark sider...waiting somewhere on planet.  Maybe a Sith.  This plan and its reprucussions are certainly bold enough for one.  Jarec, can you use your commlink to warn the others while we head into town?  The security system is set, and its even more important now that we proceed with haste."
> 
> As she walks, Jad looks into the force to try and pin down the location of the sense of evil and darkness.
> 
> Use The Force 13+16= 29 to detect force users in 100 kilometers







			
				Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Jarec frowns, extending his own senses [Use the force: 1d20+13 -> [8,13] = (21)].
> 
> He nods at Jade's suggestion and pulls the comlink from his belt.  "Arro, are you there?  Jade is sensing a malevolent presence in the force - a darksider, possibly Sith.  Watch your backs."
> 
> Uneasy, he scans their surrounds constantly, looking for anything out of place or anyone paying them too much attention. [Perception: 1d20+5 -> [8,5] = (13).





OCC note the Casino City group is about two hours ahead of the Republic city group, so yes you can contact ARRO and he replies an affirmative, message reseaved but not for a bit of time here…
Also
[sblock]Hidden Roll(s)? and  Hidden Roll(s) no need for the players to look right now, but to keep me honest [/sblock]

After all the Jedi have search the landing docking area and discovered nothing they move into the walkways that lead through the port and into the city proper. As they do, Elan, Jade and Jarec all sense a Force user somewhere in the city. They all feel that this ‘person’ is maybe a kilometer away and they have never meet this individual. Jade and Elan ‘feel’ that this person might well be tainted by the dark side of the Force. But Jade does not feel this is the reason for her sense of ‘cold waiting’ that she got when she first exited the _Star Jewel_, it is something else, something… below them perhaps?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2007)

*At Landing Port North...*



			
				Talesa said:
			
		

> "We will, of course, protect any innocent beings and bring any criminals who have harmed innocents to justice," Talesa said, turning her head away from the representatives.
> 
> "But," she then added, turning her head back, and deepening her frown. She did not particularly like these men, and it showed. "We are not hired mercenaries, thugs or goons. We will not engage in a military conflict in the mountains against the natives for you. We intend to find a peaceful solution to this conflict."








			
				Serrana said:
			
		

> Force Perception (1d20+12=24) (It looks like Sense Deception is a use of Perception that Force Perception applies to)
> 
> Slight mollified, Serrana puts her lightsaber back in its holster.
> 
> "We will want to look at some of your records. I assume you have recovered surveillance recordings of the sites that have been attacked? You have workstations we can use, correct?"






			
				R0-T4 said:
			
		

> "I believe we can be of great service to you.  Any footage of the actual attack would be especially useful, as it could be analyzed for strategy making purposes."




OCC –_Serrana notes that the two Zabraks are a very uncomfortable with the Human representatives and his manor. As the group is speaking they seem to be relaxing some… while the Czerka starting acting a bit more annoyed and nervous._]

The Human representatives looks at the two Jedi and then the droid and nods his head, saying “Yes of course, we want only peace to be restored to this planet so that the important business we are doing here can continue. I certainly don’t want any innocents hurt…”

Pointing at the two Zabraks behind him he says “My two aids, Sub-Administrator Khola and Assistant Sub-Administrator Yhathan will escort you to our Substation where you can access all relavent recorders and surveillance notes. We don’t have a great deal of satellite coverage of the planet as it was never needed before, but what we have you are certainly welcome to…”

The Czerka Twi’lek representative then clears his throat and adds “If I might be so bold, I would wish to welcome the Jedi Order to Histogoth Prime and extend our warmest welcome to each of you. I am Jnoth Reelja, Chief of Operation here. You will have full access to our recorders as well and any assistance that you might require do not hesitate to call upon us.”

Looking at the airspeeder he tilts his head slightly and adds “But might I inquire as to where your ship was off to? There are dangerous places on the planet and if anything… bad… should befall them I want to be sure that we would know where to look”


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2007)

"I think we would do well to find the dark sider, I don't have the sense that the one I can sense is the cause of my of unease, but the source of that is close..."  Looking warily in the direction of the force user, she gestures towards Jarec's comm-link and the cylinder floats to her hand.  Sending a message to the Star Jewel that could be retreived by the other apprentices via their own commlinks.  "This is Jade, we have located the darksider within a kilometer of our position, we are proceeding with caution, but we can't let the dark sider get away if he is a part of the crisis.  Serana if you don't here from us in a day or so, use the ships autopilot to recall her to you."

"Lets go, and be ready for anything.  If he is any good he'll have already sensed us."  The noble says moving toward her sense of the dark sider's location.  As she moves she uses the force to get a reading on the situation, not the surroundings, but allowing the ebb and flow of the force to give her an impression of her plan.

(OOC: Search your feelings to tell if her plan will go poorly, in a more immediate way (ie are they walking into an impossible to win situation.  Taking 10, check result 26.  )


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> The Human representatives looks at the two Jedi




OOC Nitpick: I think there are three Jedi here -- Serrana, Nicholas, and Talesa.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The Czerka Twi’lek representative then clears his throat and adds “If I might be so bold, I would wish to welcome the Jedi Order to Histogoth Prime and extend our warmest welcome to each of you. I am Jnoth Reelja, Chief of Operation here. You will have full access to our recorders as well and any assistance that you might require do not hesitate to call upon us.”
> 
> Looking at the airspeeder he tilts his head slightly and adds “But might I inquire as to where your ship was off to? There are dangerous places on the planet and if anything… bad… should befall them I want to be sure that we would know where to look”




"Even with the Force at her side, a Jedi can only be in one place at a time." Serrana said. "If our ship runs into difficulties, be assured that we can find them."

OOC: Serrana wanted access to a workstation for two reasons. The first is so that Arro can run some tactical analysis on the attacks -- she's not an expert, but she knows what happens to barbarians with spears or even arquebuses run into even halfway competent defenders with modern weapons; certain events ~4,000 years from now on Endor nonwithstanding, the barbarians get slaughtered. The other, of course, is so that she and Nicholas can apply a bit of their computer skills to work...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2007)

*At Casino City...*



			
				Jade said:
			
		

> (OOC: Search your feelings to tell if her plan will go poorly, in a more immediate way (ie are they walking into an impossible to win situation.  Taking 10, check result 26.  )




OCC –_Jade gets the strong feeling that the situation will be very dangerous and the outcome is not good for the Jedi, depending on how they wish to go forward… ‘attack’ will fail… diplomacy may not…_]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2007)

*At Landing Port North...*



			
				Serrana said:
			
		

> "Even with the Force at her side, a Jedi can only be in one place at a time." Serrana said. "If our ship runs into difficulties, be assured that we can find them."




Jnoth Reelja smiles and nods his head to Serrana saying “I bow to your superior understand of the Force and wish you and your companions good luck and good hunting”

With that the Czerka all bow and head out of the landing area with the human Republic administrator in tow. The two Zabraks also bow respectively to the Jedi and lead them to a nearby four story building made of some local brown rock. Inside they are granted access to a number of terminal workstations to do their research in private. 

OCC _go ahead and make your computer and/or gather information or battle analysis rolls and let me know what you are looking for. Not all of the battles have been recorded but a few have pretty good downloadable information on them_]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2007)

OOC: I'll need to get home and look at my rulebooks to figure out exactly what Serrana can do. In the mean time, Serrana searches her feelings (Use the Force check (1d20+12=18)) trying to decide if some serious prying into the local computers will be helpful. Serrana's current plan is to drop a Force Point to activate Fool's Luck, start persuading the computers to be more friendly to her (hopefully with an Aid Another from Nicholas), and then pull out everything she can; she has Force Boon mostly so she _can_ use Force Points when her life is not on the line.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2007)

*Jade Shesh [Noble 4/Jedi 2] 42/42HP*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> OCC –_Jade gets the strong feeling that the situation will be very dangerous and the outcome is not good for the Jedi, depending on how they wish to go forward… ‘attack’ will fail… diplomacy may not…_]




At Casino City

"If it comes to a fight we will be defeated.  We cannot win as we are, we would need the others and even that may fail.  At least we know we are in the right place."  Jade says, pursing her lips, and wrinkling her brow.

"The others were going to start in Landing Point North and then head out from there.  We should divert them here directly while we gather what information we can.  We can keep tabs on this presence while we do."  she says rethinking her plan.  Reactivating Jarec's commlink she cancels the previous message stored on the Star Jewel and then directly contacts the other Jedi and Arro.  "This is Jade, please proceed from your current location directly to Casino City and the Star Jewel with the speeder.  We have a major lead, a Dark Sider too powerful for us to act against without additional back up.  Repeat, this is Jade, please join up us with all possible haste.  We will avoid him until you arrive."  She then hands the commlink back to the former soldier.

OOC:  In the mean time, however Jad will start to gather information.  Spending a Force Point for a boost: 3 +18 +11 = 32  That should be enough to get even the most secret information on the dark-sider, if a 32 isn't enough then Elan and Jarec should be able to make the DC 10 checks to boost her up to a 36 via aid another.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 29, 2007)

"Let's see what these Hiss'agoth can do."

Arro spends some time examining all of the battle footage that they can find, anything to get some insight into the Hiss'agoth battle style--especially the terrorists.

[sblock=OOC]: Knowledge (tactics) roll: 24.  Also, whenever we get the other's message, let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 29, 2007)

*Elan Xandar Renn, male human Jedi 6, hp 68/68*



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "If it comes to a fight we will be defeated.  We cannot win as we are, we would need the others and even that may fail.  At least we know we are in the right place."  Jade says, pursing her lips, and wrinkling her brow.
> 
> "The others were going to start in Landing Point North and then head out from there.  We should divert them here directly while we gather what information we can.  We can keep tabs on this presence while we do."  she says rethinking her plan.  Reactivating Jarec's commlink she cancels the previous message stored on the Star Jewel and then directly contacts the other Jedi and Arro.  "This is Jade, please proceed from your current location directly to Casino City and the Star Jewel with the speeder.  We have a major lead, a Dark Sider too powerful for us to act against without additional back up.  Repeat, this is Jade, please join up us with all possible haste.  We will avoid him until you arrive."  She then hands the commlink back to the former soldier.
> 
> OOC:  In the mean time, however Jad will start to gather information.  Spending a Force Point for a boost: 3 +18 +11 = 32  That should be enough to get even the most secret information on the dark-sider, if a 32 isn't enough then Elan and Jarec should be able to make the DC 10 checks to boost her up to a 36 via aid another.






“I shall be guided by you in this endeavor, Jade,” Elan replied. “I will do my best to assist your efforts.”

“However, if this darksider is as powerful as you sense he is, perhaps we should pay a visit to Popottus. From what I know of Hutts, they are not inclined to share power. If he owns this city, as we have been told, then he already knows of this darksider.”

“And so, it only remains to determine whether the darksider is Popottus’ rival, or if he is in the Hutt’s employ,” he added, grimly.

Note:  [sblock] Elan rolls to assist Jade’s gather information check   1d20+5= 21  . Elan succeeds, so Jade receives the assist.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> "Let's see what these Hiss'agoth can do."




"See what whoever they've been up against can do, too. Something's really bothering me about this situation. I can't get a lekku on it, but the pieces we've got don't fit together." Serrana says.

OOC: If searching her feelings (from above) didn't discourage her from going ahead, she'll first try to get a good idea of the capabilities of the system she's on (what's it's attitude, and how good do the security systems seem). Unless she gets the impression that the computer's security is laughably week or amazingly imposing, she'll first spend a Force Point to activate Fool's Luck, gaining a +5 bonus on skill checks for the rest of the encounter. Then she'll attempt to improve access (unless the computer is already helpful). 

three use computer checks (with Fool's Luck) (1d20+17=37, 1d20+17=22, 1d20+17=26) I'm figuring it takes two checks to improve access, and then one check to access information to retrieve everything she can about the attacks, and the relationship between Czerka, the local Republic presnse, and the natives. Note that if the computer is Friendly or Helpful, Serrana can add the computer's equipment bonus to her checks. Also note that Serrana will ask Nicholas to help her out, and he cannot fail to Aid Another (which would grant her a +2 to all checks). When she's uncovered everything she can (or Jade's call interrupts her), she'll copy everything she's got to her datapad.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2007)

*At Landing Port North*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Serrana searches her feelings (Use the Force check (1d20+12=18)) trying to decide if some serious prying into the local computers will be helpful.




(OCC –_Serrana gets the feeling that it maybe be wise to seek a deeper knowledge in the computer files, but it is very unclear what she might want to look for (Search Your Feelings only extends out 10 minutes into the future after all_)

As Serrana starts working on he Republic computer system she quickly discovers tat it is a bit old and antiquated, and has fairly poor logic and search functions. The basic attitude of the system would appear to be _unfriendly_, as it seems unhappy about its general function and state of affairs. But the young Jedi is able to fairly quickly improve the computers attitude and it starts granting access of information on a large number of related subjects. The basic information includes a list of all the Hiss’agoth raids, reports and complains filed between the Republic and Czerka, and complaints by the natives against both the Republic and Czerka logged here at Landing Port North. There are also a number partially Holorecordered vids of four different raids on mining outposts. All start and stop in rather choppy fashion, indicating that they were cut off abruptly…   

ARRO starts to analysis the recordings, showing a fairly large number of dark robe Hiss’agoths riding their hista’goat mounts (the hista’goat look like something like a cross between a large billy-goat and a one-hump camel, with the ‘hump’ up near its shoulders.) an armed with blasters, bowcasters and some kind of high explosives. After some time ARRO can conclude that the raiders are highly organized and they seem to know right where to strike to do the maximum amount of damage. From the recordings it is also suggestive that some of the raiders must have snuck into the mining outposts and destroy the communications buildings first, something fairly primitive peoples should not have a lot of knowledge of, one would think. 

Then the three Jedi and ARRO can start going through the rest of the fairly large amount of information, looking for patterns or anything that stands out, when they receive the commlink messages from Casino City. (OCC _note that I am going to assume that it will take some time to go through all the data. What you have gotten by the time that you get the calls from Jerac and Jade tell you that Czerka has been pushing hard on containing the Hiss’agoth in someway, maybe restricting them to the mountains and not allowing them out onto the polar plains, even through the employ a fairly large number of them in some of their operations. The Republic has been resisting this, after all it is the Hiss’agoth’s world, but a the new Administrator to the Governor, one Trill Renfinn the man you meet at the port and whom arrived two months ago, has started suggesting to the Governor and other highly placed Republic officials that it is time, for the good of all, to start moving the Hiss’agoths out of the polar plains. He has also granted permission for heavy hunting of the hista’goats by poachers and others whom wish to collect on the bounties that Czerka Corporation has been offering. Depending on how you wish to proceed with the information…_)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2007)

*At Casino City...*

The Jedi start moving about the outer parts of Casino City, seeking knowledge about the dark force user that they had all felt. Casino City is set up like a large wheel, with cheap housing and casinos clustered out the outer parts of the city, slowly getting fancier and taller the deeper one goes into the city. At the center of the city is a palace like fortress that is so gaudy and out of place that only a Hutt would thing was perfectly normal. Asking around, the Jedi quickly discover that yes indeed that is the palace of Popottus the Hutt the defector ‘mayor’ of Casino City. 

In fact the palace is about one kilometer from the landing pad area where they left the _Jewel_… the dark sider is most definitely there, behind those great stone walls.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2007)

*Serrana Vao, Twi'lek Soundrel 5/Jedi 1 48/48 HP (no conditions)*

_Well, Serrana, when people keep telling you 2 + 2 = 5, then there's a few missing pieces lying around somewhere. And you've just uncovered a few of them..._

And then her comlink chimed in with Jade's message, and the other shoe dropped.

"We'll need a few minutes to wrap things up here, then we'll join you as soon as we can. It looks like someone around here was taking after mom and dad's old line of work. I didn't _think_ anyone could cause any serious trouble throwing spears against modern weapons." Serrana said. Her fellow students knew Mirana and Kalen Vao had been smugglers; no one else on the planet ought to.

She copied as much as she could of the files she'd determined were relevant to her datapad -- resorting to tapping Arro's internal memory if her datapad (and any datapads her fellow Jedi had) ran out of space. As soon as everyone was ready, she went off to make excuses and leave Landing Port.

OOC: Serrana's force point use from Fool's Luck (above) recorded on her character sheet.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2007)

The group at Landing Port North copies all the files they can and head back to the locking port area, when they notice a large number of people have gathered around outside the bay doors. They look mostly like traders and merchant captains and when one of them see the group of Jedi moving they way she calls back to the crowd “Hoi, it be dem, da Jada it is!” 

The crowd starts calling out to them as they try and push their way through, stuff like “When you going to get us off this rock!?”, “When is the JumpBeacon going to be working again??” and “When are you going to deal with the raiders?”

They seem a bit upset about being stuck here on the planet with little chance of leaving into until the JumpBeacon is repaired or replaced. They do not try and stop the Jedi from making their way to their airspeeder through, but there is more muttering about where the Jedi might be going and why they are not ‘fixing’ the problem right now… 

After dealing with this small distraction, the group mounts up into the airspeeder, with Serrana behind the controls and settles in for a long trip south. 

Meanwhile, at Casino City, the Jedi there start seeking out any information they can find about the dark force users at Popottus the Hutt’s palace. 

After an exhausting six hours (and 500 credits spreading around), Jade finds a Sullustan named Myrufkin Krnus, who smells of cheap spice wine and to many weeks without a bath. He claims that he was once a droid tech for the great Popottus the Hutt but then displeased the great Hutt in some way that he claims was someone else fault entirely. 

Asked about any strange happenings that might be of an unnatural origin, he says that two of Popottus the Hutt’s favorite Twi’lek dancing girls, who happen to be twin sisters, are also his most dangerous guards and ‘enforcers’ and that they are rumored to be witches by most of the staff. Krnus fears these two more then almost anyone else, and only Popottus the Hutt’s main enforcer, a “_crazy_” Wookiee bounty hunter named Hanharr,  scares him more. 

Krnus starts muttering “He be crazies as it be dry here on dis dust bowl of a planet… wears a necklace of da fingers of dhose he done killed he does” and then promptly falls asleep (or passes) out and starts to snore loudly.    

Those in the airspeeder are only about five minutes out from the landing pad where the _Jewel_ is parked.


----------



## Caros (Jun 29, 2007)

Nicolas did his best to assist in the search for the files, doing his own in head analysis of what they came up with, most of his time spent between assisting Serrena with the record keeping, and watching the battle ROMs that Arro had come up with. 

He was little surprised with their findings, perhaps the only real shock coming in that the locals knew to attack communication centers, indicating that they were not only granted modern technowledgy, but were being capably led in these raids.  It bespoke planning far beyond simple anger at the republic, too methodical, instead it seemed to be intentional destablization.

"Czerka is not helping matters at all with thier bounties and their relocation projects, it is small wonder that the natives are up in arms, being confined and restricted as they are. In my estimation it is at least a large section of the problem rather than the symptom." He paused as they made their way through the crowds, face stoic as they boarded and began making for Casino City. "That said... This plotting is not as simple as it appears. Consider, the locals likely did not search out their benefactor, which means he or she already had plans for the planet even without Czerka. But to what gain I wonder.

He sighed, staring out the viewport as he slowly closed himself down to the force, doing his best to hide his own nature as a force-sensitve as they went inbound towards the city. "Though I would take some primitive enjoyment in saying 'I told you so' in regards to this force user, I wonder if their presence is not merely incidental. In any case, if we can sense them they likely sense those already in the city. We should conceal ourselves in the hope that our undetected presence can allow us to act independantly. And as far as the mastermind, I don't believe we should rule out Czerka corp. Their crackdown makes little sense considering the trouble it has caused, And though I am not certain what they would gain from the planet being 'lost' I would not put it past them to attempt to do so."

OOC: Sorry for the belated posts the last few days. Landlord is doing a walkthrough to determine if I get to keep living here, so sorta stressed with cleaning =(


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2007)

Jade wrinkles her nose when the disgusting creature finally passes out.  Rising she gestures her companions back towards landing pad and her ship.  The other Jedi shouldn't be too much longer, and then they'd have to compare notes.

"It looks like we will be paying a visit to Popottus the Hutt in his palace.  I don't know if he is the force user or not, but with such a volatile situation we need to investigate any lead, and a dark sider could mean sith and that we need to investigate regardless."

"Once the others arrive, we should pay him a visit, hopefully peaceful.  But we must be prepared for anything.  Its a good bet he knows we are here, and the why.  He might consent to aide us if the disruption isbad for his business."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2007)

*At Casino City...*

Quickly making their way out of the _Lucky Wamprat_ where they had meet poor Krnus; Elan, Jerac and Jade make their way back to the landing pad area where the _Star Jewel_ is parked and very shortly see the airspeeder with the remaining members of the group. 

Serrana glides the ship in for a graceful landing and the group is reunited…


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2007)

*Serrana Vao, Twi'lek Soundrel 5/Jedi 1 48/48 HP (no conditions)*

Serrana quickly fills the others in on what happened back in Landing Port. "... so someone is definitely supplying modern weapons to the natives, which we all suspected before we left. Czerka is pushing the natives harder than we were told, again not surprising. And someone's pushing the Republic very hard to go along with it. I wish I knew what all this meant." She concluded. "I can at least make some sense out of a small-time smuggling operation."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2007)

"To be expected, it would require modern weaponry and training to blow the beacon and perform the raids.  It seems to confirm our supposition that the Pure have a benfactor."  she agrees as the twi'lek explains what the other group had found.

"That may or may not be connected to what we have found on our end.  I'd normally leave the Hutt and his operation alone, but with at least one Dark Sider, possibly two, involved in things...  This is not the situation to be blindsided in, not with these stakes.  If we can avoid antagonizing Popottus all to the good, but I think it was the will of the force for us to notice this, and not to be ignored."


----------



## Falkus (Jun 30, 2007)

"Popottus is almost certainly a criminal," Talesa added. "We must be cautious in dealing with him. He may refuse to assist us simply because we are Jedi. Worse, he may deliberately mislead us. I do not wish to have any dealings with him, but you are correct that we must investigate this dark sider."


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 30, 2007)

“Be wary of your assumptions, my friends,”  Elan Xandar Renn said. “We must proceed without preconceived notions. The darksider may very well be a Sith, or he or she may not.”

“Any sentient being born with a strong connection to the Force may be seduced to the Dark Side, regardless of their training, or lack thereof.”

“This darksider we sense may be Popottus himself, or one of his Twi’lek slaves, or this wookiee so feared in these parts. It may even be someone hidden in the Hutt’s organization, manipulating events behind the throne, so to speak.”

“So, shall we seek an audience with Popottus undercover, or shall we go in as Jedi?”


----------



## drothgery (Jun 30, 2007)

"Given this Hutt's taste in ... entertainment ... I'm keeping my blaster and my lightsaber in plain sight." Serrana said. "Might well cause some trouble, but no one with any brains attacks a Jedi on sight, and six well-armed kids with a battle droid in tow, at least one of them clearly pretty wealthy, are going to draw eyes no matter what disguise we come up with."


----------



## Falkus (Jun 30, 2007)

"As well, we made no secret of our identity at Landing Port North. If this Hutt has any sort of information gathering network, he already knows our identity as Jedi, or at least Nicolas, Serrana and I."


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 30, 2007)

"Also, keep in mind that they saw the Star Jewel drop us off in Landing Point North-it would be clear to any watchers that we were not acting alone.  If we are to go see this Hutt, chances are he will seek to stack things in his favor as much as possible.  He is not likely to grant us an audience under any circumstances other than those where he feels he has the clear upper hand.  I don't advise an open meeting with him, nor do I think disguising ourselves to be the best course of action."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2007)

*At Casino City*

And just then the landing pad port door buzzes as someone outside is requesting admittance. Each of the landing pad areas in this area is surrounded by 4-meter walls, mostly to protect other ships and bystanders from the take off and landing engines, but also to provide some privacy and security to those whom pay the docking fees. Of course there are no ceilings over these areas, just to walls proving some very basic privacy.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2007)

"We go as we are, it is something we must investigate, and I have already sensed that going in without all of us is dangeruous and doomed to failure anyway."  Jade comments, sounding as if her course of action was the only logical one given the facts.  When the door buzzes, Jade grins.  "They may have decided to come to us."

Perception Check, taking 10, for a total of 20, Sense Surrounding (Auto Success) to sense who and how many are on the other side of the door.  She'll also search her feelings (succeeds even on a 1) to see if opening the door will have immediate consequences (ie bomb, assassin).


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2007)

Through the Force, Jade is fairly certain that there is only one being on the other side of the door, and sensing her feelings, she get no sense of immidate danger (no bomb or assassin)... only an uneasy feeling as if she smelled something bad or distasteful.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2007)

"Arro, please show in our visitor, they should be alone."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2007)

*At Casino City*

The landing pad door opens to reveal a single creature, green-skinned with strong reptilian features and wearing dark purple formal robes, it smiles and bows low to you all, saying in a deep rich voice “Welcome to Casino City my masters. I am O’jon Getta’norm, your humble servant, and emissary of the great and grant Popottus the Hutt. The wise and most noble Popottus the Hutt seeks an audience with the Jedi Masters sent too our humble world to deliver us from the savage terrorist that haunt this world.” 

Straightening up from his bow he continues “It would be my esteemed pleasure to escort you to the most beautiful palace of the modest and humble Popottus the Hutt where you could discuss any and all aid that his greatness could bestow upon you. I have the private airyacht of the caring and thoughtful Popottus the Hutt parked just outside to transport you in the greatest comfort and prompts speed to his enlightened presence.”

(OCC –_anyone making a Galactic Lore skill roll of DC15 (trained or untrained) will know something of this species as it is fairly rare; spoiler for those who make it… _)
[sblock]The creature is a Falleen, a semi-aquatic cold-blooded race that can slightly alter their skin color and naturally exuded pheromones which made them all but irresistible to the opposite sex of any known species. They are fairly xeno-phobic and rarely leave their homeworld, which is why they are so rare.[/sblock]   

Looking beyond O’jon, the Jedi can see a blight yellow airyacht (basically an open-aired skiff or sail barge), with a Duros pilot. No one else can be seen in the immediate area…


----------



## drothgery (Jun 30, 2007)

untrained K(galactic lore) check (1d20+5=16) 

_Obviously, this is a trap. Even I'm not that dense._ Serrana thinks. _Though I wonder what's up with Jade -- she's supposed to be the calm, collected aristocrat;_ I'm _the impulsive girl from the outer rim._


----------



## Falkus (Jun 30, 2007)

Hutts certainly weren't known for their charity. If it wasn't a trap, than the only assistance Popottus would be providing would be aimed at helping himself. Best to approach this with caution.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2007)

The Hutt may just be feeling us out, wanting to know if we will affect his operation...then again it may just be a trap if he is involved in the plot.  The Aristocrat tries to find any hint through the force which was the case.

OOC:
Taking ten on the Knowledge: Galactic Lore check, result = 20
Taking ten on a Search Your Feelings check, result = 26, to determine whether or not it is a trap, as opposed to just a discussion that could lead to a fight.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2007)

Jade again gets the feeling from the Force of no immidate danger (at least not within the next 10 minutes or so)...


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 1, 2007)

“It seems we are destined to meet this Hutt,”  Elan said, feeling comfortable again, having changed into his Jedi robes. “Our intention to stop the natives' hostilities should be in Popottus' best interests.”

“Unless he is the one providing the offworld weapons to the Hiss'agoth,”  he added, softly, out of O'jon's range of hearing. “By the way, be wary of that Falleen. Their pheromones can be as persuasive as a well executed mindtrick.”

“Let us go see this Hutt, then,”  Elan Xandar Renn said, straightening his back and pulling up the hood of his dark brown outer robe. “If it is the will of the Force, we shall avoid a conflict. If not, then we shall meet our destiny.”

OOC: [sblock] untrained galactic lore check 1d20+5 = 20, which allows Elan to recognize the Falleen[/sblock]


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jul 1, 2007)

Arro looks aorund, and lowers his voice volume so the Faleen can't hear him.

"If any of you begin behaving in a highly irratic matter around this Faleen, I shall point it out.  If it is necessary to see this Poputtus then now seems as good a time as any...though I would have liked to see what he would gain from this planet being cut off from all others-if anything.  If nothing, then I surmise that he may be genuine in wanting to help us.  Even if he is a smuggler, his ships need hyperspace beacons to get in and out of system, the objects he smuggles off-world still need to be produced, and there still need to be buyers on-world for his products smuggled in."

Arro pauses for a moment and cocks his head to one side.

"That said, if he had some way to get his smugglers on and off-world, like a private hyperspace beacon, he would have a clear advantage--noone else will be able to move things on and off-planet, and he may have cut a deal with the natives to help them get all outsiders (save him and his men) off-planet in return for labor in exploiting the planet's natural resources..."


----------



## Falkus (Jul 1, 2007)

> "That said, if he had some way to get his smugglers on and off-world, like a private hyperspace beacon, he would have a clear advantage--noone else will be able to move things on and off-planet, and he may have cut a deal with the natives to help them get all outsiders (save him and his men) off-planet in return for labor in exploiting the planet's natural resources..."




"That's a good point," Talesa said, quietly. "I hadn't considered that. I had assumed that the descutrion of the beacon could only hurt the Hutt's business, and that his actions would be, at least, have a similar goal to ours in mind."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2007)

OCC –_note that I just want to keep the game moving along, and it seems that the group is mostly agreeing to go with the Falleen to see the Hutt… if this is not the case I can edit… but again, need to keep you moving forward. Hope that is cool_ )

O’jon smiles even wider when the Jedi agree, and leads them to the airyacht. Serrana, Jade and Talesa all find him to be strangely attractive and comfortable to be around, but quickly shake off the affects as the realize what is happening is not normal… O’jon just smells really, really good (although Serrana has the hardest time and the creature Falleen seems to delight and staring at the young Twi’lek. ARRO does notice the young Jedi smiling at O’jon more then might be healthy but then she shakes her head and starts frowning again).

The airyacht quickly lifts off and makes it way toward Popottus the Hutt’s palace, flying over most of the buildings, as O’jon points out different casinos that the Hutt owns and other ‘public work projects’ (or at least what a Hutt would consider public works).   

The Duras pilot brings the craft in for a smooth touchdown on a roof-landing pad of the fortress/palace, some 100 meters above the valley floor. In fact, the top of the palace sticks up over the rim of the valley and affords a view of the desert beyond. What must be an advance reflective shield are in affect here as there is almost no wind or dust on the roof even through all can see it blowing hard in the desert areas. 

There is only one other being awaiting them, a Wookiee, leaning causally on a large poleaxe like weapon, and a bowcaster slug over his shoulder. The left eye of the Wookiee appears to be cybernetic, and around his neck he is wearing what appears to be a necklace of bones and strangely the head of a protocol droid.

As the Jedi and ARRO disembark, the Wookiee growls something in Shyriiwook and then the eyes of the droid head start blinking and say in broken Basic “zzzcccrreechhh buzz Took you long enough green skin buzzzzzzzz-crakkk The boss worm will see you all now. Buzzzzz ccccceeeekkk” 

O’jon smiles polity at the Wookiee and bowing to Serrana and says “This way my masters, and I will take you to his most gracious and helpful presence, Popottus the Hutt, may his light forever grace the Republic.” The Falleen then lean leads them towards a large elevator platform near the landing pad that can easily accommodate three times as many people. Everyone of course notices that the Wookiee seems to wish to bring up the rear and casually slings the poleaxe over his shoulder. 

The platform quickly lowers you down about five meters into a large audience like room, with golden engraved pillars spaced around a open area about twenty meters across and long. There are scores of other beings here, mostly back away from the open area… and a large fat orange colored Hutt lounging on a raised dais overlooking all. 

Two red skinned Twi’lek girls, dressed in skimpy costumes crouch near the Hutts tail and stare intently at the Jedi… one of them is the Force User Jade, Elan and Jerac sensed earlier. Four Weequary guards wearing double suits of link-flex armor and armed with vibro-poleaxes are standing in front of the dais, while a dozen Gamorreans armed with axes and wearing primitive chain like armor are at the sides. The group also sees perhaps another score of other guards of various species, with blaster rifles slug over their shoulders and pistols at their sides, but who look fairly nervous and ready to use their weapons at a moment’s notice. There remains another score or so of beings, spread throughout the room but all staring at the Jedi now, drinking and muttering quietly among themselves. Most of these don’t look like they are armed or are anything more then common rift-raff and hanger-ons.

“Ho, Ho, Ho, ba’wow’ ga go ta, itba toe mattie too? Dew est bo’wana go fo jus kaa waka doo. Ho, Ho, Ho” the Hutt says looking the group over. Its huge tongue then splits out of its mouth as it seems to lick its lips.
(OCC –_spoiler for those that speak Huttese_ 
[sblock]"Ha, these are the Jedi sent to save this dust bowl? They looks too small for much besides dancing at my court, Ha!"[/sblock]

O’jon Getta’norm smiles and bows again to the Hutt. Straightening up he looks back to the Jedi (Serrana in particular) and says with a charming smile “The most gracious and attractive of Hutts, Popottus, greets you with open arms and wishes you welcome to his most modest home”


----------



## drothgery (Jul 1, 2007)

OOC: Nicholas is missing a language.

[sblock=OOC]Having recognized what the Faleen was, Serrana would have stayed as far away from him as possible. She knows she doesn't have a great Will def .[/sblock]

Serrana backed away from the Faleen yet again, resisting the urge to pick something up with the Force and slug him with it.

_Fear. Anger. Hatred. Of the Dark Side are they._ The young Jedi knew that. Which was why she was trying so hard to keep her thoughts ordered. It wasn't working very well. Fear, she could manage; truly told, Serrana wasn't afraid of much. She'd always been lucky, and quite possibly counted on that too much. Hatred, she could manage; save for whoever killed her parents and those who traded in Twi'lek girls, she just didn't hate anybody. Anger, though, that was a problem.

[sblock=Ryl]
"I think the slug just insulted us, guys." Serrana said.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 1, 2007)

“Greetings, oh wise and powerful Popottus,”  Elan says, inclining his head. “I am Elan Xandar Renn. My companions and I have been sent by Jedi Master Nomi Sunrider to find a swift and peaceful resolution to the conflict engulfing this system.”

“We would appreciate any information you have on the native insurgency, as well as any aid you can provide us.”

OOC:
[sblock] Elan takes 10 on Perception check (Sense Influence) to determine if Popottus is under mind affecting control of someone else. 10+10=20, which is good enough to succeed.[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 1, 2007)

OOC Question: [sblock]Can Sense Deception (use of the Perception skill) be used to discern truth from lies? (as in ‘your thoughts betray you…’)  If it can, then Elan makes a 1d20+10 = 27 roll to evaluate the Hutt’s responses.[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Jul 1, 2007)

Talesa was disturbed by the attraction she felt towards O’jon, it disturbed the serenity and equilibrium of her mind. She spent most of the trip to the palace in meditation, clearing her mind and mentally reciting the Jedi oath over and over.

After they arrived, she took in the the Hutt's throne room. She hoped it wouldn't come to a fight, they were badly outnumbered here, and that was just the security in the open.

[sblock]Talesa will take ten on a force perception check (26) to look for anything out of the ordinary in the room. Security systems or anything that indicates that the room is a trap.[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2007)

Elan said:
			
		

> “Greetings, oh wise and powerful Popottus,”  Elan says, inclining his head. “I am Elan Xandar Renn. My companions and I have been sent by Jedi Master Nomi Sunrider to find a swift and peaceful resolution to the conflict engulfing this system.”
> 
> “We would appreciate any information you have on the native insurgency, as well as any aid you can provide us.”
> 
> ...




(OCC –_yes you can use Sense Deception this way. Elan senses that Q’jon is not exactly translating what the Hutt is saying. Also Elan gets the strong feeling that the Hutt is ‘off’ and is quite possibly under some form of mind-altering Force power_)

It is then as the Jedi are standing before the Hutt, and feeling unease about the palace… there is a strong sense of a disturbance in the Force here… Not only minor uses of the Force in dark and evil ways but also instead something very dark and terrible has taken place in this very room, someone strong in the Dark Side of the Force has causes a tainting here…

 Use the Force - Serrana +12 =20; Jade +16 =35; Talesa +16=17; Elan +15=34; Jerac +13=18; Nicholas +16=23 (1d20+12=20, 1d20+15=35, 1d20+16=17, 1d20+15=34, 1d20+13=18, 1d20+16=23)

Jade and Elan both feel a sharp pain in their heads for a second and then have a flash… of face maybe, a peek on some great evil… 

spoiler for Jade and Elan only please [sblock]You get no name for this Dark Sider only a look at its face and only for a second. He is standing before Popottus the Hutt with a red lightsaber burning before him… and the Hutt staring strangely back upon him[/sblock]  


Popottus seems to smile down Elan’s sudden displeasure and says in a booming voice Ist’toe a wanga po? Te maja tato dis. Roba cobba wa dis ajaa no wakaa be da. Do _Poure_ uwanta ja’waka ba? _Sawwa Sake_ a waa’ka ro’co soo dow. Gob waka gauda ist wa’ka sak, bawaka wa ba.” 

(OCC- spoiler for those whom speak Huttese [sblock]"You Jedi have many sweet words don’t you? Sweet word but weakness. So long as you do not disrupt my businesses here I will aid you. You seek the Pure as they are the ‘terrorist’, yes? They are hiding in the mountains to the north of here in a valley called Summers Lake. Go there now and destroy them and I will provide you with a group of my personal guards…"[/sblock]  

O’jon smiles to Elan and says “The great and merciful Popottus the Hutt welcomes your kind words Elan Xandar Renn, and wishes you peace and success. In his infinite wisdom and knowledge, our glorious lord knows whom you seek, this terrorist group the _Pure_ and he knows of their location to the north of here in a place the locals call _Summers Lake_ in a mountainous valley. The kind and gentle Popottus the Hutt also wishes these terrorist to be destroyed and will grant you access to a number of his best personal guards to hunt down and exterminate these vermin as quickly and painlessly as possible.” 



			
				Talesa said:
			
		

> [sblock]Talesa will take ten on a force perception check (26) to look for anything out of the ordinary in the room. Security systems or anything that indicates that the room is a trap.[/sblock]




(OCC -_Talesa notes behind Popottus’s raised dais there are two large cage partially concealed in the back wall. Talesa senses something very dark and evil there, and another small ripple in the Force emanating from these cages. Whatever is in there is not Force Sensitive, but they have been ‘tainted’ or ‘changed’ by the Dark Side of the Force…_)


----------



## drothgery (Jul 1, 2007)

Given what she senses, Serrana, concentrates her senses, trying to discover what is hidden here (take 10 on Force Perception = 22 to Notice Targets and Sense Influence).

Persuasion (1d20+12=32) 

"The Pure would a minor nuissance without modern weapons, true? It seems to me that the wise and powerful Hutt might know something of how to uncover that trail." Serrana said.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 2, 2007)

OOC: [sblock]Elan wants to observe the Hutt's reaction, and that of the Twi'lek females, to Serrana's question. And, of course, to ascertain the veracity of their response. I hope the Perception roll is still valid. Otherwise, Elan's perception skill is +10, or let me know and I will reroll  [/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2007)

"I dance for no male of any species, Popottus, they dance for me."  Jade says haughtily in Huttese, and even her bearing is a tad more haughty then it normally is, displaying poise and radiating relaxedness, as if she were deigning to see the Hutt instead of the other way around.

"Do not believe us to be weak Popottus, for that would be a mistake.  A mistake that not many have leave to correct."   she warns the hutt.  "We do not seek to impede your enterprise here, only to re-establish the jump beacon and peace of this world.  To do that, we are looking for your previous visitor.  The one with the red bladed saber.  I can see that she turned the force upon you, and that the darkness of the act has tainted the very stones of this place."

"Please give us the information that we seek and we will leave you to your vices."   She tells the slug.

Persuasion: 19+16=35


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 2, 2007)

Serrana said:
			
		

> Given what she senses, Serrana, concentrates her senses, trying to discover what is hidden here (take 10 on Force Perception = 22 to Notice Targets and Sense Influence).
> 
> Persuasion (1d20+12=32)
> 
> "The Pure would a minor nuisance without modern weapons, true? It seems to me that the wise and powerful Hutt might know something of how to uncover that trail." Serrana said.






			
				Elan said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock]Elan wants to observe the Hutt's reaction, and that of the Twi'lek females, to Serrana's question. And, of course, to ascertain the veracity of their response. I hope the Perception roll is still valid. Otherwise, Elan's perception skill is +10, or let me know and I will reroll  [/sblock]




A slight chuckle rumbles from Popottus belly and he looks at Serrana says to her “Ho, Ho, Ho, raba’wa toe a wawa woktee… toe ra’waba ya coto rewa, dou?”

OCC –_for those whom speak Huttese_ [sblock]”Ha, they are thieves as well as vermin then… but if you destroy them I am sure the trail will lead to who ever is responsible, no?”[/sblock]

O’jon smiles and says to Serrana, “The perceptive and savvy Popottus the Hutt is sure that the _Pure_ must be thieves along with terrorists and that it is logical to assume that if you are able to destroy them you will find evidence of those whom are supplying them advanced weapons.”

Spoiler for Serrana [sblock]Serrana also see two strange cages behind Popottus’s throne, and gets a dark oily feeling from whatever is keep within them[/sblock]

Spoiler for Elan [sblock]The two Twi’lek girls are staring mostly at Serrana with open hostility. They are mostly ignoring the rest of you, but Elan can tell that they are agitated and ready too spring into action at a moments notice. 
Popottus seems to be hiding something BUT it also appears that at least he believes what he is saying about the Pure, and their location[/sblock]





			
				Jade said:
			
		

> "I dance for no male of any species, Popottus, they dance for me."  Jade says haughtily in Huttese, and even her bearing is a tad more haughty then it normally is, displaying poise and radiating relaxedness, as if she were deigning to see the Hutt instead of the other way around.
> 
> "Do not believe us to be weak Popottus, for that would be a mistake.  A mistake that not many have leave to correct."  she warns the hutt.  "We do not seek to impede your enterprise here, only to re-establish the jump beacon and peace of this world.  To do that, we are looking for your previous visitor.  The one with the red bladed saber.  I can see that she turned the force upon you, and that the darkness of the act has tainted the very stones of this place."
> 
> ...





Popottus looks down at Jade with a leering smile, but when she mentions his ‘visitor’ he seems a bit confused, and shakes his head. After a moment he smiles again and licks his lips with his enormous tongue and says “Bo’wanta dobe ro? To’waka est o’bawa.... Go’wana esto. De rawana do esta bawaka me. Awaga mo… dawaga maja esto _Poure_ awaka gawana _ Sawwa Sake_. Ga’wana bata mo, est a’jawana maja bawaka wa ba. Ya’wata esto waga mo’waja, rawaga e’waja _Poure_, bawaja ta’laka da’wana?”

OCC –_for those whom speak Huttese_ [sblock]”You have great fire in you, yes? I would enjoy breaking you of that. Mayhaps at some later time… for now we all want the same thing. To keep commerce flowing, and gamblers spending. My… associates tell me that the Pure are located within the Summer Lake community. It is in all our interests that they are destroyed, and so I will lend you some of my guards in case they are too much for you. As for others like you with their light-sticks, well I would guess they might well be with the Pure also, for who else would teach them these things?[/sblock]

O’jon now looks to Jade and even though it is obvious that she speaks Huttese, he still translates the following “The admiring and knowledgeable Popottus the Hutt has nothing but the deepest respect for all Jedi, and wishes only to restore order to this planet by pointing out the location of the _Pure_, learned at great expense by our attentive master. Again the aesthetic and ingenious Popottus the Hutt wishes to help in any way and will send a group of his finest personal guard to assist you in stopping these terrorist.”

Pausing a second he says “As for any other Jedi, you are the first that have come to this planet that we know of, but if there are those whom have ‘fallen’ to this ‘dark-side’ as you call it… as happened I believed 40 years ago with some of your best and brightest where they not? Well if there are any fallen Jedi on the planet it is only logical to assume that they are behind these attacks and that they to would be found at _Summer’s Lake_ in the _Yellow Snake Mountains_.” 

Spoiler for Elan [sblock]Again as far as Elan can tell, Popottus is not lying per say, although he is leaving parts out of something. Elan also again gets that feeling that Popottus has been mind-influences but he is unsure how. As for O’jon, he is not translating Popottus’s words straight over as usual, but he does not appear to be outright lying about anything 'important' (like say who the smugglers are).[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2007)

"The ability to use the force does not make a person a Jedi, you need look no further then her, to see the truth of that."  Jade says, indicating the Force Sensitive Twi-lek.  "She could choose to learn to be a jedi, but gaining strength through the force isn't so limited.  As a Jedi she could be quite powerful, and being a jedi is about choices, even the choice not to learn."

"We will be greatful for your aid in this endeavor mighty hutt."  Jade says mswitching back to basic so the others would get the idea, the other part wasn't exactly private, and bowing to the hutt.  It wasn't worthwhile to argue with him, he either didn't remember, or was too afraid.  Simply by being grascious they would make one portion of their mission easier, and they could always return later.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 2, 2007)

_What's she thinking? We don't want to get stuck with the Hutt's thugs as a tagalongs. I'd wager ever credit I have that the Hutt knows who's providing the Pure with their weapons, if he'd not doing it himself; their purpose would be to make sure we failed, not to help us. And we need to get out of here, fast. This place stinks *bad*, and if we have to cut our way out, a lot of people -- not exactly innocent, but no more criminal than mom and dad -- are going to die._

"We thank you for your assistance, but there is no need for your men to accompany us. If we could take our leave...?" Serrana said.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 2, 2007)

O’jon smiles at both Jade and Serrana, and says with a soothing voice “Now, now, the benevolent and most courteous Popottus the Hutt only wishes to help. You may very well require his most benign offer of assistance… but in his infinite wisdom he will bow to your superior knowledge.”

Looking straight into Serrana’s eyes, smiling even wider, O’jon adds “At least allow us to provide you with… a guide? Young Hanharr here” waving his hand in the direction of the Wookiee behind you all “He knows those lands quite well, having spent some time there… looking for former ‘associates’ of my most philanthropic master… whom got lost out in the wildness at one time or another.” 

(OCC –_again Serrana is very attracted to this Falleen, but she is able to shake off any affects simply by being suspicious of him…_)


----------



## drothgery (Jul 2, 2007)

_So, it's 'Take our thug along, our we'll send him after you anyway', eh? Unfortunately, Wookies tend to be on the tough side; it'd likely take more than one shot to stun him. So I guess we'll live with the risk._

Persuasion check (1d20+12=22) 

"I do not think he would be comfortable working under the restrictions that we, as members of the Jedi Order, must abide by." Serrana said. "Best to leave him here."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "I do not think he would be comfortable working under the restrictions that we, as members of the Jedi Order, must abide by." Serrana said. "Best to leave him here."




"As long he is able to work within the restrictions of our mandate here he is welcome to join us, and we would be greatful for the company.  However if he cannot then Jedi Vao is right, his aide would be inappropriate for us to accept."


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 2, 2007)

“We thank you, o mighty Popottus, for your aid and your information,” Elan Xandar Renn said. 

“We shall take your offer of assistance into consideration. Once we have made a decision, we shall contact your servant O’jon. Wealth and prosperity to you, Popottus, most generous of Hutts,”  he said, bowing.

_This should provide us a way out without giving him an answer on the wookiee. Although, it has been said: “Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer.”_


----------



## Falkus (Jul 3, 2007)

"Yes, thank you," Talesa said as she bowed, keeping her voice calm and neutral. She would definitely bring up the dark sensation behind the Hutt she had felt once they were somewhere where it was possible to talk privately, though she was sure the others had felt it too.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 3, 2007)

O’jon looks at the assembled Jedi (and ignoring ARRO) and bows saying “Of course, I understand completely.” 

Straighting he adds ‘”At least allow us to put you up in a private suit here. Or if you prefer mayhap one of the many luxury apartments around the city own by our own harmonious and tranquil lord, Popottus the Hutt owns around this grand city. What say you to that?”

“Alas if you still would prefer the dirty landing-port, the pilot whom brought us all here is return you to it in a prompt and gentle fashion”

OCC –_if the group wants you can leave now and the pilot will take you back to the landing-port where the Star Jewel is parked or can take up one of O’jons offers_)


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 3, 2007)

“Allow us one moment to confer, good O’jon,”  Elan Xandar Renn said. “We still have much to do and must decide how best to proceed.”

After the Falleen majordomo led them out of the Hutt’s audience chamber, Elan spoke privately to his fellow _padawans_.

“There is an opportunity here,” he said, studying each of his companions in turn. “By accepting the Hutt’s hospitality we have the chance to investigate his stronghold and seek to learn more of this Darksider who seems to have influenced Popottus’ mind.”

“However, I feel our primary task is to negotiate a cessation to the hostilities, and we have yet to find the Pure and to listen to their grievances. I feel our first priority now should be to visit this Summer Lake in the mountains.”

“We can accept the offer to stay in the Hutt’s palace after our return, and then we may investigate this Darksider further. If we stay here now, it will delay our encounter with the Hiss’agoth and more lives may be lost.”

”Besides,”  he added. “Any rooms provided by Popottus are sure to be bugged, and our every move followed.”

“I would hear your thoughts on this, my friends.”


----------



## Falkus (Jul 3, 2007)

"Also, I sense some, well, I'd rather not discuss it here," Talesa said quietly, indicating the Hutt and his minions. "I agree that we need to follow up on what we've learned here, but we should deal with the Pure first, and I most certainly would not feel comfortable spending a night under this roof."


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jul 3, 2007)

"I believe it would likely be in our best interest to allow one of his guides to take us to the Pure.  We are equally likely to go into a trap with him or without him, and if the Hutt is in earnest about his deire to aid us, he could be a great boon.  Also, upsetting a Hutt while staying under his own roof is generally frowned upon...accusing him of being influenced by our known enemies will likely upset him.  I know you feel there is a dark Jedi at work here, but what evidence do we have Popputus is involved?"


----------



## drothgery (Jul 3, 2007)

"We'll explain later. But we should leave now, and without the Hutt's Wookie." Serrana said.

_And it's a good thing I don't have an explosive charge with me, or I'd be very tempted to leave it behind._


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 3, 2007)

“No proof your sensors can measure, Arro,”  Elan smiled at the droid. “No evidence your circuits can process.”

“We only know for certain that the Hutt has been influenced, but we know not the extent of his complicity, if any. In this you are correct.”

”Still, I sense violence and death around this wookiee. We would be better off without him.” 

“Shall we follow Serrana’s advice and leave this place?”


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 3, 2007)

"Nicolas,"  Elan whispered to the young Jedi beside him. "You who are our center, closest to the will of the Force. Your counsel is much valued, and your wisdom is sorely needed."

"What do you feel we should do?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2007)

"We are not a committee, and acting like one in front of the Hutt and his gang is crippling our standing and ability to bargain with them.  Enough talking.  A guide will be useful, and the wookie is highly placed enough in the organiation to be able to provide us whatever information that we need.  Its better to have him with us and able to provide answer then following us and reporting back regardless."  the noble woman said softly so that it wouldn't travel very far.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 3, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "We are not a committee, and acting like one in front of the Hutt and his gang is crippling our standing and ability to bargain with them.  Enough talking.  A guide will be useful, and the wookie is highly placed enough in the organiation to be able to provide us whatever information that we need.  Its better to have him with us and able to provide answer then following us and reporting back regardless."  the noble woman said softly so that it wouldn't travel very far.





“With all due respect, Jade Shesh,”  Elan Xandar replied, equally softly, as he had spoken all along. “But we *are * a delegation. None of us was placed in command of this mission, but all were tasked with working together towards achieving a common goal.”

”Do you value our opinion so little that you do not care to hear it? Are we not Jedi? Do we not speak and act as one? The Force surrounds us all, penetrates us and binds us all together.”

“We must find a way to cooperate, if we are to succeed.”

Elan spoke earnestly and honestly, without malice or reproach. Peace suffused his inner being and he willed it to encompass all around him.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 3, 2007)

"There is darkness here, and I do not trust anyone associated with it. Better the Wookie follow us, than we take him into our midst," Talesa whispered.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 3, 2007)

"Jade, none of us speak Shriiwook, Wookies can't speak basic, your informant was scared to death of the guy, and he's wearing a necklace of humanoid bones. _And_ he's probably too tough for me drop him in one shot. We don't want that Wookie with us; next to the darksider and just maybe the Hutt, he's probably the most dangerous person here." Serrana hisses softly.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jul 3, 2007)

"The wookie does appear to have an interpreter droid at his service.  I suspect it is better to have a known enemy in our midst than have him behind us where we are unable to monitor his progress"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2007)

Sighing, Jade looks around at her fellow Jedi, they had already had this discussion on the Glory, and yet it was happening again.  "As we discuss this here in front of them we squander what little esteem these frontier world people have for us.  To succeed in this mission we are going to need every scrap of authority that we can muster.  In worlds like this it is action that is held in high regard, being decisive.  Everyone should have a say, but there are times when it is absolutely critical to just act and defer to one spokeswoman."

"If the wookie is going to followus regardless, having him availible to answer questions and where we can watch him is preferable to being able to do neither.  And Talesa, fear is of the darkside, we cannot allow fear to close off an avenue to a swifter resolution of this crisis.  Jedi must place the needs of everyone before their own, including their safety."


----------



## Caros (Jul 3, 2007)

"Enough!" Came a simple flash of telekinetic thought from Nicolas to the assembled padawan, looking pointedly at each and every memeber of the group, From one to another to another, the meaning in his eyes as clear as he could make it. Jade was right in this much at least, that a show of solidarity was what they needed, though with such a large group from such disparate backgrounds, it was no wonder they had difficulty finding it.

"Mighty Popottus, as you can see our choices on the matter are many, And we still have much to determine about this group and its origins. While we will happily accept your offer of aid in the future, I fear that taking any such indulgance from you would leave us in a precarious position. Surely a hutt as powerful and mighty as yourself understands the concept of prestation, If you do these things, offering us a guide and a room, we would be obliged to work towards your intrests a little more than any others."

"With that in mind we will certainly call upon your servants and your help the moment we require it, and indeed we will keep you updated with any of our needs. I sense from you a genuine desire to make money. Having this planet lost to the intersteller void will not help you in that regard." He smiled, giving a little half laugh. "If there is nothing else?"

((Ooc: Sorry for the belated posts, running around like a chicken without a head all week, should be back to a regular posting schedule after the 8th when I get home from my trip, till then it'll be eratic.

Taking 10, he can reach any other padawan even if they don't want him to =).  Also, Nicolas isn't missing a language *laugh* I didn't think it was in his background to have him speak any.))


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 3, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "...  Everyone should have a say, but there are times when it is absolutely critical to just act and defer to one spokeswoman."




Elan Xandar Renn remainded silent, and looked expectantly at his fellow _padawans_. 

As he often did in times of doubt, he remembered the wise words of his old master, Arios Vol: 

_Beware pride, Elan, for it leads to the Dark Side of the Force..._

No matter what lay ahead, Elan Xandar Renn would face it without fear, for the Force was his ally, and a powerful ally it was.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 3, 2007)

With missing a beat, O’jon simply smiles and bows to the Jedi and to Nicholas he says “Our grand and exalted master, Popottus the Hutt is only to happy to help, but understands completely that you might wish to achieve your goals without outside interference. He only asks in the most modest and humble way that if you need help, do not hesitate to call upon his aid. We look forward to your resolution of the situation and a return to peace and harmony here on our little part of the Republic”

With that O’jon leads you back to the roof where the pilot returns the Jedi to the landing pad area and the _Star Jewel_.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 3, 2007)

As the airyacht is coming in for a landing just outside the landing pad area…

Perception Rolls - Serrana +12=22, Jade +10=18, Talesa +16=17, Elan +10=23, Arro +3=19, Jarec +5=10, Nicholas +5=7 (1d20+12=22, 1d20+10=18, 1d20+16=17, 1d20+10=23, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=7) 

…Serrana and Elan notice a group of robe figures standing back a bit and seem to be watching the group with more interest than one might think normal. There are four or five of them, somewhat back in the shadows near another landing area wall. Neither can tell what species this group is or if they are armed. It could be nothing… but they both get a strange inching and hint of danger about them.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2007)

"I was able to get a glimpse of the...I'm almost certain it was a Sith, that affected the Hutt so deeply with the force.  I wanted the Wookie to question, and unfortunately now that avenue of information is closed to us.  Your fear has served us well.  Through fear we will maintain our ignorance, through ignorance we will fail those depending on us, through our failure will the Universe fall to chaos."  Jade whispers, a mocking parody of the Jedi code.

"A half-dozen Jedi and a war droid could handle a single wookie.  I also wanted to inquire of him as to the history of the dancing girls.  I do consider all angles before I speak, can you honestly say the same, and that you look to the force as well?  These type of situations is what I grew up handling.  I defer to the more martial apprentices in battles and tactics, it is only wise to do the same for me in the realm of complex social situations."

"Each of us apprentices have areas of expertise, and it is to the experts in a given field that leadership must devolve.  There is simply not always time to discuss things, and our foes will rarely give us the time to do so."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 3, 2007)

Deception check (1d20+7=10) 
Deception check (reroll) (1d20+7=27) Serrana tries to point out the figures watching them without their observers noticing (taking advatage of her Twi'lek abiltiy to re-roll a decepiton check)

"Perhaps. But we had to get out of there -- one misstep and we would have had a pair of assassins, some darkside-tainted monsters, and a Wookie bounty hunter on us, not too mention the Force only knows how many guards. And it's quite possible that something you don't notice, like say, _those fellows over there_, could present a threat." Serrana said.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 3, 2007)

“It seems we have drawn some attention,”  Elan muttered to himself under his breath. “Is it the _Pure_, I wonder? Perhaps this is an opportunity to establish contact, though they must be understandably suspicious of us.”

Elan searched his feelings, trusting in the Force to provide guidance to his steps.

OOC: [sblock] Elan searches his feelings to determine if initiating a conversation with the group behind them, not immediately, but sometime within the next 10 minutes, will result in open hostility from the strangers. (DC=15, thus, automatically succeeds.)[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 3, 2007)

Elan said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock] Elan searches his feelings to determine if initiating a conversation with the group behind them, not immediately, but sometime within the next 10 minutes, will result in open hostility from the strangers. (DC=15, thus, automatically succeeds.)[/sblock]




For Elan [sblock]Elan feels that conversation will end unfavorably for him and the other Jedi, but that strangely it should not? … there is a disturbance in the Force, but he is not sure from where these ripples are coming[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2007)

"All of the arguing was causing the miss-steps."   Jade relied, looking toward the cloaked figures.  "We need to have this out, I will not allow another such ... discussion to endanger our mission, but now is not the time for this."

OOC:  Are any of the cloaked watchers the masked figure?  Taking 10 to see if they are force sensitive (26)


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 3, 2007)

Jade said:
			
		

> OOC:  Are any of the cloaked watchers the masked figure?  Taking 10 to see if they are force sensitive (26)




Jade senses no other Force Sensitive beings within 100 kilometers except the one back at Popottus the Hutt palace. None of the figures are of the same shape as the 'masked figure' seen in the vision earlier. As she does this, one of the robed figures across the way hisses loudly and throws back his cloak… he is a Hiss’agoth but heavily tattooed and wearing a primitive desert temp cloak and carrying a light spear. It shouts “Do’gass vee’ten ve! A’mostta goatvas d’rrak!!!”

For ARRO only please [sblock]The Hiss’agoth shouts in one of the mountain dialects "For the Pure! Destroy the Off-World invaders!!"[/sblock]

Suddenly, other groups of cloaked figures around the landing area emerge from their hiding spaces. There are at least four groups of four or five Hiss’agoth each. All are armed with bows or light-fighting spears and daggers… and are leaping to attack!

(OCC –_ As Serrana and Elan where able to warn the group, no one is surprise BUT you are still flat-footed until your Initiative Order comes up. 
So, please roll your Initiative AND post your characters actions. It appears that about half the Hiss’agoth are charging while the remaining ones are fighting bows.
As I am going to be out of town tomorrow I don't know if we will get everyone’s post I might hold off until Thursday to start… but good cliff hanger otherwise_ )


----------



## drothgery (Jul 3, 2007)

*Serrana Vao, Twi'lek scoundrel 5/Jedi 1 48/48 HP*

Initiative (1d20+11=24) 

OOC: How far are they from the group? If they're already nearly on us, Serrana draws her lightsaber; if it looks like we've got time to set up so that melee types (i.e. the boys) would intercept anyone charging in, she draws her pistol instead, sliding the weapon to its stun setting. Also, does it look like there's any cover around?


----------



## Falkus (Jul 3, 2007)

"You are correct, there are many things we need to discuss," Talesa said to Jade. Then, as the figures attacked, she added. "And you are also correct in that this is neither the time nor the place!"

Talesa drew and ignited her lightsaber, a silver blade snapping into existence. "Surrender! I do not wish to harm you!" she ordered, as she raised her other hand, and drew upon the force, willing the enemies weapons to come to her.

Initiative: 15 

Talesa will use force disarm on the closest enemy to her, and choose to have his weapon fly to her

Use the Force: 30


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2007)

OOC: Initiative = 1d20+11 = 29
Draws lightsaber as a move action, ignites as a swift action, readies an attack on the first to come into range (1d20+8 = 21 2D8+2 = 10 damage)

Jade sighs and grabs her light saber, igniting it and setting herself for the approach of the Pure.


----------



## Caros (Jul 3, 2007)

Nicolas paused a moment as the creatures arrayed themselves, launching into what appeared to be a battle cry as they charged towards the assembled Jedi.  He took that instant to center himself, to draw his mind into focus for the best method of combatting these creatures, for fighting as much as needed, while drawing the line between agression and defence.

Satisfied, his Lightsaber sprung into his hands, thumb pressing down on the activation stud to send the Emerald blade glittering as he faced the group nearest him, one hand outstreached, prepared.

[sblock=Combat]((Complex series of actions. First, init 29 

Nicolas is readying an action to force slam if he can get two or more of them together without hitting his allies (6 square, cone attack.) Fort Defence 25, Damage 11 or 6 with save. 

Finally, For simplicities sake, these are his first 3 block/deflect defences for if they matter.  30,22,9))[/sblock]

Have a fun week guys, see you on the 8th =)


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 4, 2007)

My primitive map…


```
+  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  + []  -  -  -  -  -  -  -
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  4  3  + []  -  -  -  -  -  -  -
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  5  2  +  =  =  =  =  =  =  =  =
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  1  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 +  +  6  7  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 X  X  X  8  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 +  +  +  9  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  X  X  X  +  +  +  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  + Ar  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  + Se Jd Ta  +  +  +  +  +  +  + 18  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  + El Jr Nc  +  +  +  +  +  +  + 17  +
10  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  + 15 16  +
11 14  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  X  X  X
12 13  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  X  +  +  +  +  +  X  X  X
 =  =  =  =  =  O  =  =  +  +  +  X  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
```

Key
Se – Serrana
Jd – Jade
Ta – Talesa
El – Elan
Ar – ARRO
Jr – Jarec
Nc – Nicholas 
1 thru 18 – Hiss’agoth 1 through 18

+ - 1.5 meter Square (+ can be seen, - is behind a wall)
= or [] – Wall (ops EDIT - the walls are about 4 meters high here, to grant some protects from starship take off and landings)
XXX - Parked vehicle or Cover of some kind

The _Star Jewel_ is parked behind the walled off area at the bottom left (the door is the 'O')


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 4, 2007)

*Elan Xandar Renn male human jedi 6, hp 68/68*

Elan drew his lightsaber, igniting it in one swift motion, raising the cobalt blade into a guarding position.

Letting go of all emotion, Elan Xandar Renn surrendered himself to the currents of the Force. He harnessed its power, redirecting its flow into a wave-like surge against one of the groups charging the Jedi position.

Combat actions: [sblock]

Initiative:   1d20 + 11 = 18 

Elan draws his lightsaber as a move action. Activates it as a swift action. Then he uses Force Slam (6-square cone) against a group of the Pure (assuming he can get into a position not to hurt any of his allies). This should be the group including the Hissagoth 10-14, or most of these, if they don't spread out, preferably. If I understood the FAQ correctly, they are within range (line of sight). If I misunderstood and they need to be within 6 squares of Elan, then he just readies this action against the first group to get within 6 squares of him  Force Slam 1d20+15 = 16. 

If any of the allies would get hit, instead of Force Slam, he tries Force Disarm against one of the Pure armed with bows .    Force Disarm 1d20 + 15 = 34 

If he is attacked by anyone, he uses Block or Deflect as a reaction,  here are three rolls, just in case:    21, 17, 13 

[/sblock]


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jul 4, 2007)

*R0-T4; 57/57 HP; No conditions; HBR 20/30, SR 50/50*

Arro, upon hearing the cry acts quickly, drawing out the sporting rifle attached to his back with his hands while the gun arm on his back swivels over his shoulder and starts spraying the group of terrorsits straight ahead of him.  Just before the stream of blasts swarms over the attackers, R0-T4 says to them in common.

"Young Masters, these Mountain Hiss'agoth believe that we are an invading force...they seem quite adamant as to hurting us."

[sblock=OOC]Initiative:30; Move Action: Draw Sporting Rifle; Swift Action: Set heavy rifle to autofire; Standard action: Shoot autofire at the square containing enemy 2, 3, 4, and 5: 24; Damage: 14=crap!  To clarify, R0-T4 carries a sporting blaster rifle, the one he had to draw.  He also has a reinforced tool arm with a heavy blaster rifle that's always there, ready to go-a heavy blaster rifle is the tool the arm is designed to hold.  That's what's shooting up the bad guys now.  I had to draw the sporting blaster rifle like a normal person.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 5, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Initiative:30; Move Action: Draw Sporting Rifle; Swift Action: Set heavy rifle to autofire; Standard action: Shoot autofire at the square containing enemy 2, 3, 4, and 5: 24; Damage: 14=crap![/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Sporting blaster rifles don't have an autofire mode.[/sblock]

Sizing up the situation, Serrana draws her pistol (move action), switches it to stun (swift action), and fires at the first target that gets within stun range (6 squares).


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 5, 2007)

Frowning, Jarec swiftly draws his emerald lightsaber and waits.

[sblock=ooc]Move action: draws saber.  Swift action: ignites saber.  Holds an action to wait for one of the attackers to approach within range.

Initiative: 25

Deflections: 26, 28, 17.

Possible attack & damage rolls:  20 to hit, and 17 damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 5, 2007)

Screaming in their native tongue, the Hiss’agoth start throwing off their primitive desert robes and draw weapons. ARRO’s arm-mounted blaster blasts four of the natives back onto the ground, where they do not get back up…

Nicholas and Jade swifty draw their lightsabers and activate them…they both hesitate a moment as the Hiss’agoth start moving forward…

The one remaining Hiss’agoth in the northern group screams “Dee’bagn! Ye’sea omosta dou, kata mo!!”

For ARRO only [sblock]“Devils! They carry the fire daggers, kill them all!”[/sblock] 

…and charges ARRO, stabbing at the droid with a great battle cry (moves 5 squares, +2 to attack -2 to defense for charge. Hiss'agoth #1 attack roll, +2 for charging (1d20+9=17)) but the spear bangs off ARRO’s armored plated shell.

Another Hiss’agoth, moving a great speed rushes to the young Twi’lek (moves 6 squares, +2 to attack, -2 to defense for charge. Hiss'agoth #9 attack roll, +2 for charge (1d20+9=10), natural 1, misses) but it slips in a patch of mud and its spear thrust goes wide, easily missing Serrana. 

Jarec then quickly draws his lightsaber, igniting it and also holding for more of the natives to close within striking range…

Stepping back a bit, Serrana draws and fires her blaster pistol (set for stun) at the creature in front of her (ranged attack roll, point blank range and feat. Attack roll = Serran attack roll (1d20+8=14)) but her shot is off as she did not except the native to move so quickly!

The remaining Hiss’agoth scream out a native battle cry or such and half of them start running and jumping forwards at the young Padawans while the remaining ones fire arrows! nomad 6, 7, 10, 11, 17, 18 are firing arrows. #6 shots at Serrana, -4 without Precise Shot, arrows at Serrana (1d20+2=17), miss. #7 fires at ARRO,  -4 without Precise Shot,  arrow vs. ARRO (1d20+2=15), miss. #10 fires at Elan arrow at Elan (1d20+6=22), hit. *NOTE*, reading Deflect again your lightsaber must be drawn and ignited to make the roll, so Elan can’t Deflect yet, sorry. Damage = damage vs. Elan (1d8=4) points. #11 fires at Jarec, Attack roll = arrow vs. Jarec (1d20+6=14), miss. #17 fires and arrow at Nicholas, Attack roll = 1d20+6=8, misses. #18 fires at Talesa, Attack roll += arrow vs. Talesa (1d20+6=12), misses.)

Only one arrow manages to get through the Jedi’s defenses, slashing Elan’s left thigh. It hurts but the wound is very shallow and he easily ignores it. 

As the other Hiss’agoth rush forward, Nicholas uses the Force to knock two of the creatures (Hiss’agoth #15 and 16) flat onto their backs. Moaning in pain, they do not get back to their feet… The remaining Hiss’agoth move forward but with more caution then there comrades. They are all muttering something, that ARRO understands as [sblock=Hiss’agoth]“They are Night Warlocks! Devil things all, we are doomed!”[/sblock]

As Elan draws and ignites his lightsaber he reaches out a hand and slams three of the Hiss’agoth with the power of the Force (#12, 13 and 14, Hit, Damage from Force Slam (4d6=16)) throwing them all back onto the ground where the remain, silent and broken. 

Finally, Talesa reaches out with the Force and grabs the nearest Hiss’agoth’s spear #1 as it is closes, 30 is JUST what she needed to get to grab his weapon) and it fires too her hand. The native hisses angry, and reaches for a dagger or some kind. ARRO again hears what the creature says [sblock=Hiss’agoth] “Warlock! Cursed devils, kill them all. For the Pure![/sblock]

OCC –_ Round 1…
Hiss'agoth Initiative (1d20+10=26) 

Initiative Order
30 – ARRO 
29 – Nicholas and Jade
26 – Hiss’agoth leaders (trained in Initiative)
25 – Jarec 
24 – Serrana
21 – Hiss’agoth nomads (not trained in Initiative)
18 – Elan 
15 – Talesa

Conditions…
Elan has taken 4 points of damage
Hiss’agoth 2-5, 15 and 16 are down and out of the battle

Actions for Round 2!_


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 5, 2007)

Updated map


```
+  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  + []  -  -  -  -  -  -  -
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  #  #  + []  -  -  -  -  -  -  -
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  #  #  +  =  =  =  =  =  =  =  =
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 +  +  6  7  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 X  X  X  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  X  X  X  +  +  +  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  1  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  8  +  + Ar  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  9 Se Jd Ta  +  +  +  +  +  +  + 18  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  + El Jr Nc  +  +  +  +  +  +  + 17  +
10  +  +  +  +  +  #  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  #  #  +  +  +  +
11  +  +  +  +  +  +  #  #  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  X  X  X
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  X  +  +  +  +  +  X  X  X
 =  =  =  =  =  O  =  =  +  +  +  X  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
```

Key
Se – Serrana
Jd – Jade
Ta – Talesa
El – Elan
Ar – ARRO
Jr – Jarec
Nc – Nicholas 
1 thru 18 – Hiss’agoth 1 through 18
# Downed Hiss’agoth


----------



## drothgery (Jul 5, 2007)

(assuming there are still opponents within 6 squares of her by her turn, or that she can reach with a move action)

Serrana lines up her next shot more carefully, Aiming (swift action), and firing at the nearest attacker ... 

sporting blaster pistol stun attack; dmg (1d20+8=16, 4d4+4=17)


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 5, 2007)

Jarec grits his teeth and charges, his scar eerily illuminated by the emerald blade of his saber.

[sblock=ooc]Jarec will charge either 17 and 18 or 10 and 11, if either of those groups are still standing.  He will _surge_ [19] (increasing his speed to 10 squares) and double attack [11, 24 to hit, with one attack on each] [14, 14 damage]

And, it occurs that I forgot to add the charge bonuses - which Jarec should be able to do, if I'm reading the map correctly.  So I gather I should get +2 to attack -2 to defense.[/sblock].


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 5, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Jarec grits his teeth and charges, his scar eerily illuminated by the emerald blade of his saber.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Jarec will charge either 17 and 18 or 10 and 11, if either of those groups are still standing.  He will _surge_ [19] (increasing his speed to 10 squares) and double attack [11, 24 to hit, with one attack on each] [14, 14 damage]
> 
> And, it occurs that I forgot to add the charge bonuses - which Jarec should be able to do, if I'm reading the map correctly.  So I gather I should get +2 to attack -2 to defense.[/sblock].




[sblock=note for Jarec]FYI, a double attack is a Full Round action so you can only attack once when you charge... IF a native move up to you, you can double attack them (depending)...[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2007)

"Don't hurt them if you can avoid it, the only resolution to the problem through killing is if we kill all of the Pure, and that would be extremely difficult, not to mention unjedi-ish."  Jade calls out as she steps through the defensive perimeter of the jedi students, her silver blade gleaming in her hand.

Lashing out with her offhand she sends a wave of force energy into a pair of Hiss'agoths, knocking the pair down.

OOC:  That description might be over reaching, but unless the Hiss'agoths have a damage threshold of 31 (Palpatine at level 20 has a 34) they are knocked prone and take 4d6 damage
1D20 + 16 = 31 , 23 damage (4d6)


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 5, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> note for Jarec



[sblock=kg]*foreheadslap*

I need some more coffee.  Please just take the first roll and add 5 to the to hit.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Jul 5, 2007)

"Please, I do not wish to harm you, but I will if I have to!" Talesa shouted at the oncoming aliens. She didn't know if they understood Basic, but she hoped that maybe that would grasp the tone in her voice.

She turned towards the Hiss’agoth that had fired at her, and leveled her palm at it, calling upon the force to daze and disorient him.

OOC: Using Force Stun on #18 (Use the Force: 20 )


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 6, 2007)

*Elan Xandar Renn, hp 64/68*

Elan ignored the scratch at his thigh, his concentration unbroken. At one with the Force, he could sense the actions of his comrades and moved in tune to their actions, smoothly stepping sideways to interpose himself between Serrana Vao and her attackers. Elan's lightsaber wove back and forth in a defensive pattern, seeking to intercept all missiles and melee attacks in his vicinity...

OOC: [sblock] Okay, different possibilities, depending on the map and my late initiative count. Here go a set of contingent actions:

1- if Opponent 9 survives Serrana’s gunfire (I understood she is firing at him), then Elan will try to sunder his weapon with the lightsaber. 
2- if #9 is down and #8 is still fighting, Elan will move towards him and will try the same thing.
3- if both of these are down, Elan will try to keep close to Serrana, to help defend her. He will move to intercept any melee fighters who are targeting her.  If there are no nearby enemies, Elan will try to Force Disarm anyone with a bow who is within range. Failing that, Force Disarm anyone still fighting who has a melee weapon.
4- Elan will use Block and Deflect (but not redirect- don’t think it works against arrows, anyways    ) at all oportunities.

Please do the rolls for me, Karl. I am extremely busy at work tonight. I apologize for the inconvenience.) [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 6, 2007)

Maeglin said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock] Okay, different possibilities, depending on the map and my late initiative count. Here go a set of contingent actions:
> 
> 1- if Opponent 9 survives Serrana’s gunfire (I understood she is firing at him), then Elan will try to sunder his weapon with the lightsaber.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]That's likely. But since Arro, Nicholas, Jade, and some of the His'agoth act before her, it's possible that #9 will be down before she acts. In which case she'll probably target #8, and if both are down, she'll target the closest enemy she can get into range of with a single move.[/sblock]


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jul 6, 2007)

"They certainly are all calling for your deaths...keep the defensive perimeter sound and bring down the ones who are upon us first."

[sblock=ooc]Swift Action: Switch the heavy blaster rifle back to single-fire.  Move Action: Switch the heavy blaster rifle to stun.  Standard action: punch the Hiss'agoth threatening me in the face: Punch: attack=18; damage=8.[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 6, 2007)

ARRO’s metallic fist slams into the Hiss’agoth before him, but the creature is able to move partly out of the way and seems to suffer little from the wound. It hisses angrily at him as it draws a wicked knife…

Nicholas Who is out of town until the 8th so I will roll for him… moves forward and then flips behind the Hiss’agoth facing ARRO and slashes at him with his lightsaber (Nicholas tumble check (1d20+11=30), then Nicholas attack roll, +5 for Acrobatic Strike (1d20+14=28), hit. Damage damage roll (2d8+3=16), just below it’s Damage Threshold), slashing an angry scar across the creatures left shoulder. It hisses [sblock=ARRO] “Warlock fiend! Death to the witches!”[/sblock] 

Jade moves out towards the group to the west and lashing out with the Force throws the two Hiss’agoth archers there back into a nearby port walls where the crash onto the unyielding surface with loud bone-crunching crack.

The Hiss’agoth on ARRO turns to faces Nicholas now, slashing out fast for a double stab at the Jedi (#1 Rapid strike, -2 to attack roll (1d20+5=21), hit. Nicholas Block (use the force) check (1d20+16=29)) but his lightsaber deflects the blade back... 

The other Hiss’agoth also tries to rapid strike Serrana with his spear (#9  Attack roll, -2 for rapid strike (1d20+5=14), miss) but the Twi’lek is able to evasion the fast moving spear tip. 

 Jarec, moving at inhuman speed, races towards the arches to the east and swinging hard, slashes open the first ones chest with his lightsaber. It squeals and falls the ground dead. 

Serrana steps back away from the spear-wielding Hiss’agoth and aiming carefully fires a quick blast at him, but the nomad seems to recognize the dangers of a blaster in the face and dodge down out of her aim at the last second and avoids it. It hisses loudly and angrily, shaking its spear at her and closing the distant…

The archer near Jarec drops it’s bow and quickly draws a spear to stab at the young Padawan (#11, Drop weapon, free action. Draw weapon as a Swift action. Standard attack – Attack roll (1d20+6=16), just missed as Jarec is at a 17 do to charge but misses him.  

The last two archers fire quick shots at Nicholas #6 and 7  two Archer attack rolls (1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=20), both misses, ops forgot the -4 firing into combat, of well big misses then, but both shots are wild and don’t come close to him.  

The last Pure rushes ARRO trying to stab him with its spear, clutched two-handed (#8, Attack roll, +2 for charging (1d20+8=9), natural 1), but it slips in the dirt and almost falls down before it can quite stab at him.  

Elan moves to block the Hiss’agoth advancing on Serrana and slashes at its spear with his lightsaber Sunder, spear is medium size so now minuses Attack roll, damage if he hits (1d20+10=26, 2d8+3=9), hit. A spear is not going to have many more hit points then a chain, which has five so and cutting it in half before the creatures’ very eyes. It hisses some curse in its language [sblock=ARRO]“Fire-daggers! Witch daemon from the dark between the stars, you die now!”[/sblock] as it reaches for its dagger.  

Talesa follows up by hitting it with a mild blast with the Force. The creature seems to swoon on its feet for a second and then is able to shake off the worst affects (As #18 is out, #9 is about the closes)

OCC –_ Round 2…

Initiative Order
30 – ARRO 
29 – Nicholas and Jade
26 – Hiss’agoth leaders (trained in Initiative)
25 – Jarec 
24 – Serrana
21 – Hiss’agoth nomads (not trained in Initiative)
18 – Elan 
15 – Talesa

Conditions…
Elan has taken 4 points of damage
Hiss’agoth 2-5, 10 and 15-18 are down and out of the battle
Hiss’agoth #9 is -1 condition

Actions for Round 3?_


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 6, 2007)

Updated map


```
+  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  + []  -  -  -  -  -  -  -
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  #  #  + []  -  -  -  -  -  -  -
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  #  #  +  =  =  =  =  =  =  =  =
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 +  +  6  7  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 X  X  X  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  + Nc  +  +  X  X  X  +  +  +  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  1  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  8 Ar  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  9 El Se Ta  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  #  +
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  + Jd  +  +  +  #  +
 # Jr  +  +  +  +  #  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  #  #  +  +  +  +
11  +  +  +  +  +  +  #  #  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  X  X  X
 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  X  +  +  +  +  +  X  X  X
 =  =  =  =  =  O  =  =  +  +  +  X  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
```

Key
Se – Serrana
Jd – Jade
Ta – Talesa
El – Elan
Ar – ARRO
Jr – Jarec
Nc – Nicholas 
1 thru 18 – Hiss’agoth 1 through 18
# Downed Hiss’agoth


----------



## drothgery (Jul 6, 2007)

Serrana 'withdraws' 1 square to the spot 'south' of Telesa (move action), then takes another shot, this time making a good try at stunning His'agoth #8. sporting blaster pistol stun attack; dmg (1d20+8=21, 4d4+4=12) 

Edit: Since she can't aim and move in the same round, damage (3d4+4=9) 

"If these guys don't give up soon, I'll have to switch this thing off of stun!" Serrana says. "Why couldn't we be attacked by pirates or at least someone that had the courtesy to attack us in space?" The Twi'lek grumbles, feeling a little useless.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 6, 2007)

OOC: I think Jarec and Elan are transposed on your map.  If that's not the case, I'll need to revise this.

Switching his grip, and swinging out his left foot, Jarec sweeps low with his lightsaber [Standard Attack  on #11 1d20+10 & 2d8+6 = 18 & 17].


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 6, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> OOC: I think Jarec and Elan are transposed on your map.  If that's not the case, I'll need to revise this.
> 
> Switching his grip, and swinging out his left foot, Jarec sweeps low with his lightsaber [Standard Attack  on #11 1d20+10 & 2d8+6 = 18 & 17].





(OCC -_yes you are correct, sorry about that, editing now_)


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jul 6, 2007)

R0-T4, realizing that he can fire his rifles quite effectively, even if the enemy is upon him, laments the poor showing his punch made and brings his rifles to bear, firing them at the near-by Hiss'agoth.

[sblock=OOC]I double-checked the list of things that provoke attacks of opportunity, and while aiming and loading ranged weapons were listed, firing them was not.  If I missed something, and firing does provoke AOOs, then I will punch #1 (attack: 16, damage: 7, use a swift action to change my sporting rifle to stun, and another swift action to use Battle Analysis unsuccessfully.  Otherwise, as a Full Action: Shoot at Enemy 1 with my heavy blaster rifle set on stun (attack=25, damage=17)), and if he is still up, will shoot him again with my sporting rifle, but if he's down, I will re-aim at #8 for this second attack: (attack=27, damage=12).  Hope all is clear.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2007)

Jade surges forward, moving twice as fast as human could without the aide of the force. Gathering up the force as she moves, the noble woman focused it around the Hiss'agoth she was moving toward, intending to grab him and throw him at his fellow just behind him.

OOC:  Swift action to surge, succeeds +6 squares movement
Move towards Hiss'agoth 7 [using all 12 squares]
Standard Action to Move Object throw him into Hiss'agoth 6.
D20+16 = 28
if the Hiss'agoth have Will/Ref defenses of less then 28 they both take 26 damage(6d6+3)


----------



## Falkus (Jul 7, 2007)

Talesa kept her focus on the enemy, continuing to try to impose her will on him and to stop him without harming him. She did not want to have to kill someone who was only fighting for something he felt was right, albeit in a misguided manner. She stepped to her left to get a better view of her target.

OOC: Force stun on #9 again, and moving below Serrana: Use the Force: 20


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 7, 2007)

*Elan Xandar Renn, hp 64/68, no conditions*

Elan Xandar Renn felt the waves of fear and hatred emanating from the Pure like a cold current sweeping through the Force. Elan waded unaffected through those currents.

Elan was aware of the need to take as many of the Pure alive as possible. Killing them should be avoided, if possible. To this end, he directed the Force outward…

OOC: [sblock] Again, given the late initiative count, here are some possible actions for Elan. 
1. He continues to block and deflect as needed. 
2. If, by his turn, opponents #9 or 8# are still fighting, he will use Move Object to lift one of these (preferably #9 who only has a dagger), to a height of 2.5 meters or so off the ground and will hold him there, taking a standard action each turn to maintain this. If, for any reason, the party decides to retreat to the ship, he will continue to spend concentration and bring the prisoner floating with them.

Again, Karl, I would appreciate you taking those rolls for me. Busy at work. [/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 8, 2007)

ARRO’s first blast against the Hiss’agoth in front of him with his arm mounted blaster (set for stun) is not enough to drop the creature but a lance of energy from his sporting blaster does. The creature is thrown back and crumbles in a limp pile, but still seems to be breathing, if a bit shallow…

Nicholas moves over to the Hissa’goth trying to flank ARRO, slashing at it with his lightsaber (attacking #8, Nicholas attack roll; damage if he hits (1d20+9=28, 2d8+3=9), hit, wounding the creature), and severely wounding the creature. It hisses loudly turning on him with its’ spear…

Jade races across the area to the two archers threatening the group from the north, and throws one into its’ partner with a bone shattering crunch. Both land in a bloody mess and do not move again…

The slightly dazed Hiss’agoth facing Elan tries to stab and slash at him with its’ dagger (#1 rapid strike with dagger Attack roll (-2); damage if it hits (1d20+4=8, 2d4+3=7), miss) but it misses the fast moving Jedi. 

Jerec slashes at the last archer facing him, decapitating the native with one devastating swing of his lightsaber!

Serrana lines up a quick shot at the Hiss’agoth now in facing Nicholas, and with precise timing strikes the creatures square in the chest with a stunning blast that sends it to the ground, out of combat but still breathing.

Elan, reaching out with the Force to grab the last fighting Hiss’agoth (vs. #9  Use the Force (1d20+15=24, high enough to both lift and grab the native) and lifts him 4 meters into the air. The creature still struggles against his invisible bonds. Seeming to realize it situation, it raises the dagger to its on throat. It hisses angry in its native language [sblock=ARRO]“Curse you Warlock fiends, you will not have my soul!”[/sblock]

Through the Force, Talese tries to stun the creature and partially succeeds, dazing it more but it still seems to be preparing to end its own life…

Just then, Jade feels a strange ripple in the Force… anger and hatred directed at her and the rest of the Padawans. It is coming from ten or so meters away, near the landing pad wall of another ship docking area. For a second she thinks she sees someone standing in the shadows wearing a ragged cloak. But then she is not even sure if it is really there, or just a shadow itself. The 'shadow' then leaps over the four meter wall as if it were nothing and disappear. She senses nothing else then as if it totally disappeared? She is sure that it not the presence that she felt in Papottus the Hutts palace… this is something different. Whatever it was it also was deeply tainted by the dark side of the Force and its hatred is cold and greater then anything she has ever felt before. 

_Initiative Order
30 – ARRO 
29 – Nicholas and Jade
26 – Hiss’agoth leaders (trained in Initiative)
25 – Jarec 
24 – Serrana
21 – Hiss’agoth nomads (not trained in Initiative)
18 – Elan 
15 – Talesa

Conditions…
Elan has taken 4 points of damage
Hiss’agoth 1-8 and 10-18 are down and out of the battle
Hiss’agoth #9 is -2 condition.

Actions for Round 4? 
NOTE that only ARRO, Nicholas and Jade can react before the Hiss’agoth, depending on whether or not they wish to stop the creature._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2007)

Jade is distracted momentarily by the presence radiating hate and anger, and then it fades completely.  Wide eyed she stared for a moment at where it had disappeared and then turns to the hiss'agoth trying to kill itself.  While slaying it in battle would be an unfortunate but not unexpected event, allowing it to die through her inaction was simply unacceptable.

Reaching out with the force she attempted to wrest the knife away from the floating alien.  (Force Disarm = 31)


----------



## drothgery (Jul 9, 2007)

(assuming Serrana can get a shot off without moving, and the His'agoth has neither surrendered nor managed to kill itself by her turn)

Serrana carefully lines up another shot (aim/deadeye) and stuns the last native. 

atk; dmg (1d20+8=18, 4d4+4=14)


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 9, 2007)

Elan watched the Hiss’agoth struggle in the grasp of the Force. He hoped one of his companions could stop it from taking its own life. Elan had not sufficient skill to both keep the creature suspended in mid-air and to disarm it with the Force at the same time. 

_Such fear and hate, _ he thought, _that it can drive them to this… They must have met other Force wielders, to hate us so. Perhaps this Sith we saw in our vision. What harm has been visited upon their people by the Dark Side, I wonder? We must find a way to speak to them, to try to heal those wounds. Else, all hope for peace is lost…_

[sblock=Possible actions] Once again, some possible outlines, given Elan’s late initiative count.
1)	Assuming the Hiss’agoth that Elan is levitating is either knocked unconscious or manages to kill itself, Elan will gently lower the body to the ground. I’m uncertain, but this is probably a move action. (or Swift action? Your call, Karl) In any case, Elan will not just unceremoniously drop the body, whether it is alive or dead. He will take a standard action, if necessary, to lower it to the ground.
2)	At all times, continue to block / deflect against all attacks, preferably trying to defend Serrana or Talesa.
3)	If any new Hiss’agoth move into range, and if Elan has a standard action available, he may try Force Disarm, preferably against an opponent with missile/ranged weapon. [/sblock]


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jul 9, 2007)

R0-T4 moves to get a solid shot on the remaining Hiss'agoth, and then rapidly fires off a few shots from it's weapon set on stun.

[sblock=ooc]Move to square 2 north of 9, then rapid shot it with my heavy blaster rifle set on stun: attack=15, damage=23)[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 9, 2007)

ARRO blasts at the held Hiss'agoth but misses it...

Nicholas, his lightsaber still ignited, scans the crowds and few onlooks, seeking out any other danger, but sees not...

With the Force as her ally, Jade quickly snatches the held Hiss'agoth's knife before it can cut its' own neck. 

It hisses and struggles in the invisible web holding it and then seems to go calm, almost like it is giving up... with no hope left. It mutters something in its native tongue [sblock=ARRO]"I shall never see the Red-sands Valley again, you cursed fiends have won. Do with me as you will..."[/sblock]

(it is up to Serrana if she still wants to shot the Hiss'agoth. Elan needs to make another Use the Force skill check to maintain holding the creature each round. Talese can tell that four or five of the Hiss'agoth are still alive, but the remaining ones are all dead)


----------



## drothgery (Jul 9, 2007)

Serrana switches her pistol back to its lethal setting before holstering it. She'd rather not kill anyone, but if she needed to draw and fire fast, she probably wasn't going to be firing stunning shots.

"Do you think we can get some of these guys to talk now?" Serrana asks. "I thought we'd put some pieces of the puzzle together, between Landing Port and the Hutt, but this bunch just through a hydrospanner in the mix. If they've got modern weapons, and were after us, why didn't they use them?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 9, 2007)

"Did anyone else sense that presence?  It was pure darkside, the dancing girl was nothing in comparision.  I'm morally certain that it was our Sith.  She, I think it is a she, set up this ambush and was watching.  I only sensed her for a moment and then she leaped one of those barriers and disappeared totally into the force.  She was very disappointed in how things went."  Jade said smirking.

"Arro, we need you to translate for us here.  What this one is saying, and what the others said in the battle."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 9, 2007)

*Serrana Vao, Twi'lek Soundrel 5/Jedi 1 48/48 HP (no conditions)*

"I didn't sense anything." The Twi'lek said. "But I was paying more attention to spear-chucking natives than disturbances in the Force."

At Jade's words, though, she looks around with both her Force and mundane senses...

use the force (sense); force perception; perception (1d20+12=27, 1d20+12=25, 1d20+2=8)


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 9, 2007)

Serrana said:
			
		

> use the force (sense); force perception; perception (1d20+12=27, 1d20+12=25, 1d20+2=8)




Serrana gets only faint flicker or ripple in the Force - something cold and very angry - but it seems to be fading very fast as if were just a wisp or stray thought...


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jul 9, 2007)

"The prisoner says that he shall never see the red-sands valley again, and that we have defeated him.  He also comments that we may do what we wish with him now that we have taken him captive."

As he speaks, R0-T4 resets all of his weapons to stun and single shot modes, and puts away his sporting rifle, his gun arm folding in on itself.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 10, 2007)

"I didn't sense anything either. But disappointed, you say, that's odd," Talesa said to Jade, her face impassive. "I can't imagine that she expected these attackers to overcome a group of several Jedi. Maybe she was expecting something to happen?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 10, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> As he speaks, R0-T4 resets all of his weapons to stun and single shot modes, and puts away his sporting rifle, his gun arm folding in on itself.




[sblock=ARRO]Note that ARRO can remember all that they said before by the Hiss'agoth... just in case there is a clue in there [/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2007)

"Disappointed being the polite form of torqued off."  Jade says with a shrug.  "Though with that much anger that could just be her normal emotion.  Either way, she could probably do with a cuddly little stuffed bantha."

"Arro, tell him we aren't going to hurt him or the other injured, that we are just mediators that were sent here to try and find an...amicable solution for both sides."  pausing, she continues on after thinking for a moment.  "Ask him if he has seen any others with light sabers, a red one.  I want to try to find out if that Sith is controlling the pure directly or not.  Also ask him there are any Hiss'agoth rituals that need to be observed for the dead."

"We also need to start cleaning this place up.  Treat the injured, and call in a Republic transport to take these fellows into custody."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 10, 2007)

The crowd that had gathered on the edge of the landing area starts to break up and move on to their various businesses. No one seems overly concerned about the number of bodies laying about, nor does there seem to be any security or police force response to the situtaion...


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 10, 2007)

ARRO speaks to the suspended terrorist for a few minutes, and then turning to Padawan Jade he reports “He says that yes, he has heard tales of witches from the dark between the stars whom have come to their world with their fire-daggers and done great harm to the land and its people. He assumes that you are also these _Shadow Lords_ of legend come to destroy the people here for some dark reason. He has not seen any of these so called witches himself, but they are a cursed group that he very much believes in. They have followers among his people, whom they call the _Night Warlocks_ and that he has battle them before. They are assassins and witches whom haunt the night and use witchcraft to kill and to corrupt the people.”

Continuing, the droid says “He also keeps muttering about the _Pure_, but when I asked, he seems a bit confused at to whom they are or where they are located. He simply repeats, ‘We are the Pure, you will die’, whenever I ask him about it.”

“As for rituals over the dead, he says that they must be burned so their souls can find their way into the sky to find peace. He asks us to burn him and the others quickly, and not to corrupt their souls and turn them into Warlocks.”


----------



## drothgery (Jul 10, 2007)

"Okay, let me know if any of you disagree with some guesses of mine." The young Twi'lek Jedi says. "First off, the darksider or darksiders we've sensed are really behind the His'agoth terrorists. They've recruited, trained, and supplied at least one group. Second, the darksiders are tied to the Hutt we just paid a visit to and to at least the local branch of Czerka. Third, the Pure are the native opposition to them. Fourth, someone -- probably that 'friendly' fellow Trill Renfinn from the Republic administration -- fed us -- and Master Sunrider, which worries me more -- a bit of misinformation. Fifth, although the darksider or darksiders are _probably_ Sith and maybe their local dupes, that's just a guess based on recent history, and these could be something else entirely."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2007)

"I agree with your assesment." Jade says to the twi'lek girl.  "Arro, please translate for me.  'We aren't the Shadow Lords from beyond the stars.  We are the people that hunt Shadow Lords and protect all the people from the dark magic.  We are here to stop the witches and the Dark Lords.  We need you to tell us where we can find the night warlocks.'"

"'We will of course respect your customs and burn your dead on a pyre, and let you say words for them if you wish.  But we aren't going to hurt you or the others.  We do not kill or injure without cause.  Death is a dimishment, and to be avoided.  Instead we would ask you to lead us to the Night Warlocks so that we can put a stop to them.'"


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 10, 2007)

Speaking with the Hiss’agoth again for a few moments, ARRO relays to following “He does not believe you Mistress Shesh. He says that you carry the fire-daggers, and that legends tell them that the _Shadow Lords_ are great deceivers and liars.” 

“He also says that he knows not where the _Night Warlocks_ are from, for they raid the camps of all, seeking to capture children and those thought to carry the ‘spark of witchcraft’. He know not what happens to those taken, but assumes they are turned into _Night Warlock_. And recently these Warlocks have increased their raids, taken all kinds of prisoners, for sacrifice it is assumed. Legends say that the _Shadow Lords_ have returned, too awaken some great hunger or evil that was left to slumber here many ages ago and that they again reside in their fortress in the night’s sky…”


----------



## drothgery (Jul 10, 2007)

"Please. I'm only a _good_ deciever and liar, not a great one. And that's just due to my natural charm." Serrana says. "No, Arro, don't translate that."

"How long has this been going on?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2007)

"All we can do is show him by our actions.  If Nic, Arro, and Jarec will carry the bodies of the fallen onto the Star Jewel we can transport them to somewhere that we can build a pyre for them to keep to their beliefs.  Please ask our friend for a location with the wood to build them a proper pyre."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 10, 2007)

Serrana said:
			
		

> "How long has this been going on?"




After speaking with the native for a moment, ARRO replies "The _Night Warlocks_ started their raids about a year ago… before that they were almost nothing but legends, like the _Shadow Lords_. And then they really increased in the last couple of months. They say that they herald a great darkness, and the people are afraid."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 11, 2007)

Jade said:
			
		

> "All we can do is show him by our actions.  If Nic, Arro, and Jarec will carry the bodies of the fallen onto the Star Jewel we can transport them to somewhere that we can build a pyre for them to keep to their beliefs.  Please ask our friend for a location with the wood to build them a proper pyre."




Again the droid translates and the after hearing what the Hiss'agoth has to say, he turns to Jade and says "He wishes to return to his valley, somewhere called _Red-Sands Valley_ but he is afraid that you only wish to trick him so that you can discover the location of his village. He says instead that there is a place not far from here, near the monastery at _Summer’s Lake_ that he is willing to show us to.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2007)

"We will go to where he is willing to take us."  Jade informs Arro and the Hiss'agoth, hoping that the gesture would help build trust.  "I think that it is a safe bet that the Sith arrived here and activated the night warlocks to disrupt trade in this region.  We need to track the Night Warlocks, if we can find them we could find the Sith."


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 11, 2007)

Jarec snaps the shaft of a bloodied arrow with the toe of his boot.  "We can say for sure that if these are indeed the Pure, they are not the heavily armed marauders we had been lead to believe.  Others have been conducting these raids in their name.  And it seems highly unlikely that these primitives had anything to do with the destruction of the beacon.

"If it is truly the Sith who are driving this situation, however, we are in desperate need of information regarding this evil they are seeking to awaken.  To have drawn them here, and caused them to attempt to isolate this world, it must be a powerful force indeed.

"Perhaps we will be able to learn more of the Hiss’agoth legends at the monestary.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 11, 2007)

"I agree. It seems a logical next step. Should we also, perhaps, alert the Republic vessel that there may be darker forces involved here that we initially suspected? If the Sith are, indeed, involved in this, then they could be capable of anything, including the destruction of the main Jump Beacon station. Our friends on the ship are expecting an attack by lightly trained, but fanatical, natives supported by some sort of offworld group. Not an attack that could be supported by the Sith."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 11, 2007)

"Somone pretty high in the Republic administration here isn't playing straight. I'd vote for not showing our cards until we know for sure who and can get him out of the loop." Serrana said.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2007)

"While we are in the air we can send a message to Master Sunrider to warn her of the involvement of the Sith, whether or not we are able to resolve this, the Order must know that the Sith, or at least a similair group, are acting to destabilize the Republic.  That and your suspicions about the local administrator since we don't have any authority to fix that particular situation. "


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 12, 2007)

The young Padawans and Droid shortly load all the bodies of the dead and wounded Hiss’agoth onto the _Star Jewel_ (along with the airspeeder). There, Talesa treats those wounded and stabilizes them. Only one regains conscious and seems very afraid of you all, but the leader fellow, who Elan had held in his grip with the Force, speaks softly with him and calms him down.  Both Hiss’agoth are nervous but make no moves to harm anyone or escape. The leader tells ARRO that his name is Joot and that the other ones name is Nissa, and that they are from the Clan of the Red-Hand, one of the larger tribes of the region. 

In the air, Jade contacts the _Glory of the Republic_, where Captain Dul-Quinn says that she will rely their information back to Master Sunrider but it will take a couple of days, for without the HoloNet, the ships base comm-system is much slower. 

Following maps provided by the Republic reps, Jade and Serrana easily find _Summer Lake_ and within 30 minutes are overhead. Steep mountain cliffs surround this deep valley, protecting it from the sun for most of the day. There is a clear bluish-green lake huging one side of the rocky valley floor where a small crop of stunted brownish trees are clusters. The rest of the valley floor is rolling hills covered with a yellowish-brown grass that ranges from one to three meters in height.

As the _Jewel_ comes in for a landing, the group sees huge reliefs of Hiss’agoth carved into the side of one of the cliff faces about four kilometers from the lake. Joot tells ARRO that that is a monastery, but that people do not normally visit it as the priests whom live there do not serve the people, instead the contemplate and reflect on matters that the common people do not understand or have time to worry about.   

All the Padawans feel an easy calm as the ship settles into the valley. The Light side of the Force is strong here…


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2007)

"Once we have performed the rite for the dead, we will release the wounded.  You aren't are foes in this, it is the Night Warlocks and the Dark Lords their masters that we are here to combat.  I would ask you to stay with us and guide us to were the Night Warlocks are likely to be, though."  Jade relays to the leader of the Hiss'agoths through Arro.

Powering down the ship, Jade extends the cargo loading ramp so that the Jedi would be able to perform the rite for the dead.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 12, 2007)

Solemnly the group removes the Hiss’agoth dead from the _Jewel_ and lays them out near the cool waters of lake. Gathering wood, the remaining Hiss’agoth pile the dry fuel over their comrades’ bodies. With no words spoken they start the fires quickly, sending their ashes into the skies. 

When the bodies have completely burned down, they speak among themselves and then the one called Joot speaks with ARRO. It seems that most wish to leave now as they are very afraid of you all, but Joot is willing to stay and guide you where you wish to go. He still does not trust you, but feels that if there is a chance that you are here to destroy the _Night Warlocks_ that he will remain and help. 

He asks ARRO where you wish to go…


----------



## drothgery (Jul 12, 2007)

"We need to find these _Night Warlocks_. I've got two ideas for that. The first, which you might be able to help us with, is to go someplace they've raided recently and try to pick up their backtrail." Serrana says. "The other -- which depends on our local Sith being a bit overconfident, so it might work, but I'm not counting on it -- is that they have modern weapons and probably communications equipment out in the backwoods somewhere. If they didn't put a lot of effort into hiding it, then it's possible we can work a little of sensor wizardry to find power sources or signals where they don't belong."


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 12, 2007)

"There is a third option,"  Jarec says, looking off in the direction of the huge statues carved into the cliffsides.  "We discover whatever it is the Sith are here to do, and prevent them from doing it.  It would seem the Hiss'agoth have some legends regarding the nature of the ancient evil.  It would seem likely that the monks of that monestary might be able to provide some insight."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2007)

OOC: What does Joot think of Serrana's idea of trying to backtrack the Night Warlocks from someplace they've raided, and/or of Jarec's idea of checking up on the legends surrounding the Night Warlocks and the Dark Lords?


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 14, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: What does Joot think of Serrana's idea of trying to backtrack the Night Warlocks from someplace they've raided, and/or of Jarec's idea of checking up on the legends surrounding the Night Warlocks and the Dark Lords?




(OCC -_speaking through ARRO, he would agree to the first idea, but would not have any idea how too work your "tech magic" to track them, so would have any insight about the second idea...
As for speaking with the monks, his people do not talk with them so he is not sure if they would know anything more.

NOTE that one thing Master Sunrider had mentioned was that one of the first people to protest the building of Casino City were the monks from Summer Lake (which is in the Yellow Snake Mountains) - something about it being on sacred land (see first page)_)


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2007)

"We are already here, so the most convenient option would be to ask the monks, and then we could always try the other alternative if we don't find any leads."   Jade says, offering her opinion.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 14, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (OCC -_speaking through ARRO, he would agree to the first idea, but would not have any idea how too work your "tech magic" to track them, so would have any insight about the second idea..._



_

OOC: If he had any clue on Serrana's second idea other than possibly seeing or hearing some offworld device in action, she'd be very suspicious of him. She's got a pretty devious mind. 

"This is true." The Twi'lek says in response to Jade._


----------



## Falkus (Jul 14, 2007)

"I agree as well. It is a logical place to start," Talesa said, nodding her head in agreement with Jade and Serrana.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 14, 2007)

"Very well, then,"  Elan Xandar Renn said, drawing up the hood of his brown robe. "Let us go meet these monks."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 15, 2007)

Having agreed the Padawan and ARRO follow Joot through the tall grass of the valley towards the huge carvings. As they get closer they see that in the middle of the reilfs there is a crack in the valley wall, leading deeper into the mountains but being no wider then 3 meters at the most. 

As the small group approaches, they see two Hiss’agoths sitting in front of this gateway and facing out into the valley. They are wearing heavy, yellow colored robes. Joot seems to hang back, saying to ARRO that he wishes to bad luck to befall him by offending the monks and does not wish to speak to them.

One of the robes Hiss’agoth stands and approaches, saying something. ARRO translates it to “He asks what we are seeking too bring here - peace or death?”


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 16, 2007)

"We are seeking to restore the peace broken by the Night Warlocks and their masters.  We are trying to find their location so that we may confront them."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 17, 2007)

The Hiss’agoth listens to ARRO’s translations and then replies, “He says they have many reasons to distrust off-worlders and wonders why you have sought out this valley. He also asks about those that you burned by the lake…”


----------



## drothgery (Jul 17, 2007)

"Joot's band attacked us. We tried to avoid killing them, but with eighteen against six, that's not easy even with the Force on your side; some of them didn't make it. Asked some questions, and it seems likely to us that the story that made it back to the Jedi Order when we were sent here didn't have all that much in common with the truth." Serrana said.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2007)

"Joot's band of Pure attacked us believing us the be acting wit the Night Warlock.  It was unfortunate.  Our goal here is to defeat the Night Warlocks and their masters and return peace to this world and to this region of space."  Jade explains.

"We were hoping that you would instruct us on any legends and myths surrounding the Night Warlocks so that we can know our true opponents and possibly learn their location."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 17, 2007)

ARRO speaks with the monk again who seems to think for a moment. The sitting one then replies in a raspy voice, which ARRO translates back too the young Padawans "The sitting one there says that they know not where the _Night Warlock_ hide, but that the lands were the vile worm built his den of misdeeds on was a bad place before the off-worlders came. The monks sent people south to warn the off-worlders about the bad place, but they were not listened too. Now the great darkness has awoke due too the actions of you off-worlder and the _Night Warlocks_ again attack the people. If you wish to stop them, he says the place below the vile castle of the lying off-worlder worm would be a good place to start.”


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 18, 2007)

“This is starting to make sense,” Elan Xandar Renn said. “The Hutt built his palace atop a place strong in the Dark Side of the Force. This is the feeling Jade had when we first landed in Casino City.”

“Perhaps there is a cryogenic freeze chamber beneath the palace, or a Sith tomb, and the figure we saw in our vision at the palace was released from its resting place.”

“I am still unclear if these _Night Warlocks _ are servants of the Sith we saw in our vision, or something else.”

“This certainly casts the actions of _the Pure _ in a whole new light.”


----------



## drothgery (Jul 18, 2007)

Serrana thought for a second about how to ask what she's thinking of; primitive monks probably wouldn't have taken 'So, what's burried under the palace, then?' all that well...

"Do you know much about the evil that the Hutt built his palace on top of?" Serrana asked. "Or if there is any way to reach it without going through the building?" Fighting their way through a bunch of casino functionaries and low-level guards didn't sound like fun to her.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 18, 2007)

Translating the old monks reply, ARRO says to Serrana “He says that legends say once there was a great evil that awoke deep underground. This great evil called down from the sky, a great shadow. This shadow was known as the _Shadow Lord_ and that it started a great war. It created the _Night Warlocks_ to act as its war-leaders among the people. But the people banded together and fought back, driving the _Shadow Lord_ away, and it was thought, destroying the _Night Warlocks_. Legends say that the caves under where the evil worm has built its fortress is where the great evil lived and that after the _Shadow Lord_ fled back to the night’s sky, the great evil went back to sleep. But now it is said that it has again awoke… and that the _Shadow Lord_ has returned. He knows of no other way to get to these caves, the evil worm's fortress was built right on top of them.”


----------



## drothgery (Jul 19, 2007)

"Do you know of any other places like the one the Hutt's palace is built on?" Serrana asked. It was possible to be too paranoid, but it never hurt to ask questions. At least, not unless the people you were questioning were seriously considering killing you, anyway.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2007)

Translating the old monks words again, ARRO says "The monk says that there are other place where evil exists of course, but he knows of no other like the caves under the great worms fortress...that is where the greatest evil was born."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 20, 2007)

"Thanks for your help." She says, figuring by her fellow padawans silence that they have no further questions for the monks.

"This would be a lot easier if I weren't dead certain there was a leak pretty high up in the Republic administration. Drum up a 'health and safety' inspection on the Hutt's palace, bring along some police to deal with anyone who got difficult, and then we'd head to the caves. But since Captain Dul-Quinn's not likely to lend me a fighter to make an attack run on the place, we'll probably have to fight our way through it. I mean, we might be able to talk our way past some people, and once we're inside I might be able to spin up a fire alarm or something to clear most of the people out, but I'm thinking the Hutt and his top servants won't be as friendly the next time we visit them." She continued.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Thanks for your help." She says, figuring by her fellow padawans silence that they have no further questions for the monks.
> 
> "This would be a lot easier if I weren't dead certain there was a leak pretty high up in the Republic administration. Drum up a 'health and safety' inspection on the Hutt's palace, bring along some police to deal with anyone who got difficult, and then we'd head to the caves. But since Captain Dul-Quinn's not likely to lend me a fighter to make an attack run on the place, we'll probably have to fight our way through it. I mean, we might be able to talk our way past some people, and once we're inside I might be able to spin up a fire alarm or something to clear most of the people out, but I'm thinking the Hutt and his top servants won't be as friendly the next time we visit them." She continued.




"No, your right, I doubt it'll go as well the second time.  Honestly though we need to know our limits.  I am willing to call in aide when we need it.  We know the Glory isn't compromised.  We call her in and use her troops to secure the Palace.  We can't allow the opposition to have such a powerful darkside site and that means occupying it or destroying it, and at this point we know that Poputoss is going to resist us regardless of his involvement with the Sith.  He can't let us waltz in and take it over, it'd be a major loss of face."

"Either that or call in the republic forces already on planet and you already raised a valid concern with that.  Either way, we Jedi may be able to get into the Palace, but I don't think we could make it all the way through and confront the Sith base under it without the Gangster and his army entering the fight and at that point we will be overwhelmed and have to retreat."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 20, 2007)

"I'm not sure the Captain would appreciate using her marines for police work. Soldiers usually don't like that much." Serrana said. "But she might be able to help us."

[sblock=OOC]And what's the marine company of a ship of the Glory's class, anyway? And does it carry anything that would make a good assault shuttle? The Empire tended to keep substantial ground forces on its Star Destroyers, and the ships to use them, but I don't know if that was standard practice in the Star Wars universe.[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]And what's the marine company of a ship of the Glory's class, anyway? And does it carry anything that would make a good assault shuttle? The Empire tended to keep substantial ground forces on its Star Destroyers, and the ships to use them, but I don't know if that was standard practice in the Star Wars universe.[/sblock]




[sblock]The Glory has Company of Marines - 50 soldiers. Three platoons (of 16 men each) form each company and are lead by a lieutenant. It's overall commander is captain with a first sergeant as the commander's principle NCO assistant.
They have a lander shuttle but not an assault one for troop transport. The fighters and bombers are used for most kinds of assults and protection of the ship.
As for if they would, it is an iffy situation. Unless they have some kind of 'proof' then Captain Dul-Quinn could be violating a lot of laws, using the Military on a civilian population and all.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "I'm not sure the Captain would appreciate using her marines for police work. Soldiers usually don't like that much." Serrana said. "But she might be able to help us."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]And what's the marine company of a ship of the Glory's class, anyway? And does it carry anything that would make a good assault shuttle? The Empire tended to keep substantial ground forces on its Star Destroyers, and the ships to use them, but I don't know if that was standard practice in the Star Wars universe.[/sblock]




"It isn't police work that they'd be doing, they aren't trained for that and it would be inapproriate to use them for such.  I do believe the military is trained to assault and secure positions, most police forces are not."  Jade pointed out.

"Its more important to get this done correctly then to do it on our own for the test with such high consequences.  Image and reputation can be useful to Jedi, but not just for their own sake, and we need to see ourselves and our abilites objectively, not as we want to see them."


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 20, 2007)

Jarec shakes his head.  "I do not believe that we could justify, let alone survive, a direct assault on the Hutt.  Building your palace on an ancient cavern is not a crime, and the Hutt's presence and influence, while unfortunate, seems generally to be tolerated by the Republic representatives - and remember that we have no real evidence that they have been corrupted.

"I believe we must either parlay with the Hutt and hope to be granted access to the caverns, or we must pursue another direction: perhaps seek out these Night Warlocks directly, or more closely question the Republic or Czerka representatives."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 20, 2007)

"Me, I've never worried a lot about little things like whether or not something was, strictly speaking, legal, but Republic Navy officers just don't seem to have the same attitude. Jedi Masters, too, for that matter. And using military forces against civilians probably isn't legal most of the time. Besides, I didn't see anything that looked like an assault shuttle in _Glory_'s boat bay." Serrana said.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2007)

"I believe we could convince them, its the reputation of Jedi thing that I was trying to preserve.  Though I do think before we try to do that we should attempt to gather what information we can about their operation WITHOUT alerting them to the fact that we don't believe the Pure are to blame.  If we try to go through a possibly compromised Republic official we could alert the Hutt and the Sith allowing them to leave or to prepare a trap."

"Before that though, lets have Joot tell us why they attacked us, I mean us in specific.  Was it Random or did that Sith tell them we would be there through an intermmediary or what."  she says, having Arro relay the questions.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2007)

Jade said:
			
		

> "Before that though, lets have Joot tell us why they attacked us, I mean us in specific.  Was it Random or did that Sith tell them we would be there through an intermmediary or what."  she says, having Arro relay the questions.




Translating Joot's words back, ARRO says "He seems a bit confused as to why his band and him attacked us... he says that he remembers someone telling them that we were 'bad' and needed to be destroyed, but he can't remember where he heard it from or whom gave him the information. He also seems a bit embarrassed, as he does not remember traveling to _Casino City_ or how he found us."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 20, 2007)

"Well you're just a fountain of good news today, Arro." Serrana said. "Not only are we likely dealing with Sith here, we're dealing with someone capable of messing with the memories of a dozen and a half people. Great."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Well you're just a fountain of good news today, Arro." Serrana said. "Not only are we likely dealing with Sith here, we're dealing with someone capable of messing with the memories of a dozen and a half people. Great."




"That would almost certainly be the Sith that I sensed watching the battle.  Whether willingly or not, we now have to expect heavy resistance to come from any and every direction.  We also know that the Hutt is working for the Sith, either willingly or because she twisted him with the force, and I am not the only one who sensed the darkside affecting him."

"The only people we can trust are those that the Sith haven't had a chance to alter, people who haven't been on planet."


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 21, 2007)

"Jade," Elan Xandar Renn said. "Perhaps you should consider the possibility of accepting the Hutt's hospitality. Once at the palace, we could stealthily make our way down to the caverns below."

"It would be dangerous, certainly," he added. "But consider that we have our own means of altering others' perceptions. "

"I am fairly certain that this Sith cannot exert mind control over all of the Hutt's guards and servants. The most efficient means would be to control the Hutt itself, which we know he has done, and through him, control the rest of the organization."

"The real danger would lie in avoiding the Wookiee and the Twi'leks. Their minds are likely strong enough to resist the influence of the Force"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2007)

"You seem to be overlooking the fact that our opponents are actually you know...competent.  They would sense us bending the minds of their followers right and left.  At that point we are surrounded by the Hutts entire gang and the whole lot of the Night Warlocks and the Sith Lord that we are hoping is actually there.  The fact that none of the rest of you were able to sense the Sith even as close as it was to us argues heavily for the fact that it will be difficult to face all on its own without an army of force users and thugs backing it."

"Its good to trust in the force, but not to the point that you leap onto your opponents lightsaber because you didn't think things through first.  Attacking the palace is simply no good with just the 7 of us, and I have to believe that any plan to enter it will ultimately fall to a fight."


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 21, 2007)

...


----------



## drothgery (Jul 21, 2007)

"What I'd _like_ to do is set our own trap and capture whoever comes to take the bait. But I'm aftraid we might get something like Joot's band again." Serrana said.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 24, 2007)

"I think we're done here." Serrana says. "If we're going to try and search the Hutt's palace, there are some things we're going to need to get first."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 24, 2007)

The old monk says something to the standing figure, who them helps him to his feet. The pair turns in towards the opening in the valley walls and start to leave. 

Pausing a moment, the old one turns back to ARRO and says something. Translating it, ARRO says “The old monk wishes us luck, and says that he hope that you hurry with whatever you do. The shadow will be fully awake soon and he fears what destruction it will cause the people if it escapes…”


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2007)

Jade sighs as the limited time was brought up again, this time by the monk.  It seemed like the Jedi didn't have the time to do things properly.  All that the Padawans could do was act in haste and trust in the force to guide them through the fight with the sith.

"We don't seem to have the time to do things right, only to do them sloppy.  So we are trying to sneak through the Hutt's palace to the Sith Base under it?"


----------



## drothgery (Jul 26, 2007)

"I think so. Unless someone has something we'd all agree is a better plan, anyway." Serrana says. "Which means we need to grab something a bit less conspicuous for some of us -- Jedi robes or a flight suit just won't do. And for some reason I forgot to pack a security kit."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 28, 2007)

Speaking with Joot, ARRO informs Serrana "Joot can arrange for us to get native robs that should conceal all of us, at least from casual observation." and with that the group returns to the _Star Jewel_ to retrieve the airspeeder. 

Shortly the group is off to a nearby valley, where another tribe of Hiss’agoths have a semi-permanent settlement set up and where Joot arranges for seven set of heavy, full body robes for the group. 

They then set out for _Casino City_, landing at one of the outer bay as the days sun is quickly setting. Jade pays a small docking fee (10 credits), and the group set out into the streets of the city that are as packed and busy as ever.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 29, 2007)

With her hood pulled up over her head, Talesa did her best to keep to the center of the group of Jedi Padawns as they moved through the city. The Jedi order had been the only society she'd ever known, and despite her training she wasn't comfortable in crowds.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 29, 2007)

Serrana asked some oblique questions of passers-by who looked like the 'right' sort, trying to get a lead on someone that would sell a security kit to someone who was obviously not a licensed locksmith...

Gather information untrained, or aid another if Jade will help out (1d20+7=17) 

_I thought a flight suit and a datapad were more important when I packed up for this junket._


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2007)

Serrana and Jade are able to find a security-kit fairly easily, another testament to the fact that _Casino City_ is indeed a den of rogues and the criminally-minded. 

The Jedi are also able to find the ex-Hutt droid tech, Myrufkin Krnus the Sullustan, again. This time he is in another ‘drinking establishment’ called the *Nova Heaven*, which seems even seedier then the last place you found him. 

“Deers’ now, I does dinks I use to haves to comes drews ones of de service entrances in the back to fix a maintenance droid dat days was using for dunneling day was. Don’t knows any reason day needs to be a dunneling dere was but when the boss-worm says ‘fix’ you fix, you knows whats I means? Hehe… hick” For a small ‘fee’ (50 credits) he gives them the location and directions how to get there without being seen to easily. For he claims that one day soon, he’s going back there “Ta shows dems who da boss really is”

Forming a quick plan, Exan, Nicholas and ARRO decide to try and get another meet with the Hutt to distract him (claiming that the rest of you are still back at the valley, dealing with the “terrorist” there and they have come back to ask for help from the Hutt to clear out all the rest of the Hiss’agoth criminals there), while Serrana, Jade, Talesa and Jarec sneak in through the ‘service’ entrance and seek a way down into the caves below…


----------



## drothgery (Aug 9, 2007)

She wasn't sure this plan of theirs was playing to the group's strengths, or even hers. There were a million things that could go wrong. They could be discovered. They could run into something they couldn't talk their way past. They could run into something they couldn't fight their way past. The Force only knew what was in the caverns below.

_Exactly how I like it._ Serrana thought. _Master Sunrider calls it trusting in the Force. Daddy just said sometimes you've got to be lucky *and* good._

OOC: Activate Fool's Luck talent for a +5 bonus to skill checks as we approach the service entrance.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 9, 2007)

Jade shared the twi'lek girl's misgivings about the plan.  If they really needed help from the Hutt she'd expect that the Hutt would have expected to be dealing with her, after all, she was the one who had been doing a lot of the talking before, and she knew she didn't to be that formidable of a fighter that she couldn't have been spared.

Done was done however, so she had agreed to go and find that little sullustun again to see if he knew about a way to get into the palace.  "Well, the force seems to want this plan to succeed if no one else does." the rich woman says with a shrug, heading in.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 9, 2007)

Talesa wasn't as nervous as the others, but she was still cautious. She had her eyes open (figuratively speaking, that is) and was keeping a close watch on their surroundings through the force as they advanced into the entrance. "As long as the Force is with us, we will prevail," she said, calmly.

Force Perception: 18


----------



## drothgery (Aug 9, 2007)

"Well, the Force and a few tricks I picked up from Mom and Dad..." Serrana said.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2007)

Making they way around the back side of the palace, through some of the seedier sides of _Casino City_, the four young Padawans find themselves in a light industrial area, with a number of warehouses and storage silos. The crowds are not as dense here, mostly workers and employees of Popottus the Hutt. 

Quickly they are able to make their way to within 40 or so meters of the back service entryway. Telesa is the first to notice that there is a guard stationed at the door. A human, he is carrying a blaster rifle and has a heavy pistol at his belt. He is wearing a cobbled together random suit of armor, and helmet. He does appear to be somewhat alert, but the Jedi notice that there are people moving about around him and the back entryway. Some are pushing cargo sleds, or carrying datapads, and appear to know where they are going and coming from. The guard seems to be paying little attention to any of them, except when someone comes up to use the door and then he checks their ID’s and causally looks over what every they are bringing in…


----------



## drothgery (Aug 10, 2007)

Serrana tries to get a good look at what they're using for ID, trying to see if she could create a fake ID quickly, or snatch one or more from an unattentive worker.

OOC: Trying to talk her way past the guard, or having Jade or Talesa do the old fashioned 'you don't need to see any identification' Mind Trick is a bit of a last resort. 

Right now Serrana's got a +12 to Deception (+3 untrained + 4 Cha + 5 fool's luck), and can reroll checks, so slight of hand or forgery shouldn't be _too_ tough.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2007)

There are a few busy and somewhat distracted workers coming and going that Serrana sees, a few even coming from the service entryway... 


(OCC _Serrana (or anyone else) could try a Perception check to see and "ideal" targets... and remember that *Use the Force* can be used to pick up small items... at fairly close range_)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 10, 2007)

OOC: Serrana tries to identify a 'mark', drawing on skills she hasn't 'officially' used since becoming a Padawan; Force Perception; conventional perception (1d20+17=35, 1d20+7=18).


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2007)

Jade looks around at those moving into and out of the service entrance, looking for people that look especially harried and not paying attention to whats going on around them.  Nodding to herself, she attempts to slip their ID card from their pocket with the force.

(OOC: Perception check = 15 
Use Force Check = 31 )


----------



## Falkus (Aug 12, 2007)

Talesa wasn't well skilled for theft. Instead, she concentrated her attention on the guard, focusing on him, and making a quiet, unobtrusive gesture, trying to get inside his head, and make him ignore the Jedi who were present when they tried to go through the door.

OOC: Using mind trick on the guard to try to get him to let us through without ID. Not sure exactly how mind trick works in this situation. Use the Force: 34


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 12, 2007)

Serrana and Jade spot a couple of minor workers who's ID's are out in the open and easier to take as it were. They both succeed at nabbing them without being seen. Quickly making their way to the guard station, Talesa says "These passes will allow us to get inside, yes? We can proceed."

The guard looks at them and looks at the young Padawan and nodding his head says "These passes will let you inside. Please proceed inside" and then he opens that doorway.

Inside the group sees a fairly large room that it is fairly dark, with few light-globs or other light sources to be seen. The floor is about 2 meters below ground level, with a stone stairwell at the entryway door down to the concrete surface. There is a large storage area to the left, with a fair number of droids standing about, all apparently powered off. Tunneling and drilling machinery is also spread about the room in a hap-hazard way, and most are in poor repair. No one seems to be about, and it is almost dead silent when the outside door is closed. There are four doors leading out of the room, three are fairly normal sized, while one, near where the south wall, is a large blast door.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 13, 2007)

Serrana takes a look at the droids, contemplating turning one on and/or trying to pull some information out of its memory core. Unless they look like war droids to her, she suggests as much to the others.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2007)

Jade agrees with Serrana's idea of powering up a droid and questioning it, though she does add that it would be eset to choose one that was shielded from view by the others.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 13, 2007)

All the droids here appear to be heavy labor models, with a few that might once had been protocol or servant droids that have been heavily modified. None look like combat models, nor do any have any external weapons that anyone can see. 

Turning on one that looks a bit more advanced then the others, it powers up with a loud “bzzzzz BLEEP! 1001010100011101010101001010100101010010101…bbbzzzzz EPPP!”, and appears to only speak binary. Fortunately Serrana understands it as saying ‘LO-BA1, online. Where would you like me to drill?”


----------



## drothgery (Aug 13, 2007)

"No new drilling just now. Can you upload a map of where you've been drilling to my datapad?" The Twi'lek says.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 14, 2007)

The droid turns its head towards Serrana and buzzes additional code that she can decipher as “Yes Mistress. Please note the location ‘Storage Room’ it your present location. Black lines are areas that are no deeper then 20 meters below your present location. Brown lines are mines no deeper then 40 meters. Red lines are no deeper then 80 meters. The Blue lines are from 80 to 120 meters below your present location. Locations A, B, and C are elevator locations. Please note that the *Restricted Areas* are off limits to all personal and droids. Disintegration Warnings are not posted, but enforced.” as the information is transferred to her datapad. 

The droid buzzes a bit more, adding “If there is no drilling, what function would you have this unit perform?” 



(OCC -_also, each 'square' is a 5 meter square_)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 14, 2007)

"I just needed some information; don't have anything for you to do just now." Serrana says, showing the datapad to Talesa, Jerac, and Jade. "You wouldn't happen to have any accident report logs, or any information as to what's in the restricted areas, would you?"


----------



## Falkus (Aug 14, 2007)

"I would guess that what we seek is in the lowest tunnels of this place," Talesa observed, after studying the datapad. Droids tended to confuse her. Something intelligent, sentient, even sapient, yet with no presence in the force.

She then quietly meditated on her thoughts.

OOC: Taking ten on a Search Your Feelings check (26) to see whether exploring the lower levels would be a good idea or not.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 14, 2007)

Talesa said:
			
		

> OOC: Taking ten on a Search Your Feelings check (26) to see whether exploring the lower levels would be a good idea or not.[/COLOR]




Talesa gains a feeling that something dark and hungry awaits her down in the lower levels... there is danger, but it must be confronted...


----------



## Falkus (Aug 15, 2007)

"The lowest levels," Talesa spoke up. "I can feel it. Gnawing away at the back of my head. There's something down there, something dark and dangerous and hungry. It is what we seek, though I fear that the hunter may become the hunted as we pursue it."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 15, 2007)

"Somehow that doesn't sound like something we can convince of the error of its ways with a little sweet reason." Serrana said. "And thermal detonators weren't in the budget for this trip. Hopefully it won't get so desperate that we're trusting my lightsaber work..."


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 15, 2007)

Serrana said:
			
		

> "You wouldn't happen to have any accident report logs, or any information as to what's in the restricted areas, would you?"





LOBA-1 buzzes again in binary, to which Serrana translates "No Mistress, my memory of the Restricted Areas has been wipped, and I am a Labor Type 3 Heavy Drilling Droid, and as such I am not granted access to accient logs"

Adding after a moment, buzzz "Would you like me to carry something for you if you have no drilling for me to do. I can carry very heavy loads, altough it is not my primary function"


----------



## drothgery (Aug 16, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> LOBA-1 buzzes again in binary, to which Serrana translates "No Mistress, my memory of the Restricted Areas has been wiped, and I am a Labor Type 3 Heavy Drilling Droid, and as such I am not granted access to accient logs"




"Hmm... a memory wipe always leaves traces. You wouldn't mind if I took a look, right?" Serrana says. "Failing that, do you know where an access point to a system that does have accident logs and such is?"



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Adding after a moment, buzzz "Would you like me to carry something for you if you have no drilling for me to do. I can carry very heavy loads, altough it is not my primary function"




"Not right now. You might want to tag along, though. We might need you later. Jarec's the only big guy in our group." She says.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2007)

"I really don't like splitting us up, especially since our more martial companions are doing the diplomacy while our more social members are heading into a fight with a Sith that at times is so powerful that we cannot sense them."  Jade says with a grimace, gesturing at the Twi'lek girl to continue her computer searches.

"Let me know if you need any help.  I really don't want to be spending much time here, we should move into the lower levels as soon as we can."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 16, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I really don't like splitting us up, especially since our more martial companions are doing the diplomacy while our more social members are heading into a fight with a Sith that at times is so powerful that we cannot sense them."  Jade says with a grimace, gesturing at the Twi'lek girl to continue her computer searches.




"Confusion to our enemies." Serrana said, fumbling for her tool kit. "If we showed up to talk while the boys and our paranoid battle droid were down here, they'd be sure something was up. I'd rather have them with us when things get nasty, too, but I don't see how we could have worked it."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Let me know if you need any help.  I really don't want to be spending much time here, we should move into the lower levels as soon as we can."




"I don't either, but non-combat droids and computers are a lot more free with information than most people are. At least when you speak their language." Serrana said. "And if this 'dark presense' is as dangerous as we think, I don't want to head down there blind."


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 16, 2007)

Serrana said:
			
		

> "Hmm... a memory wipe always leaves traces. You wouldn't mind if I took a look, right?" Serrana says. "Failing that, do you know where an access point to a system that does have accident logs and such is?"




LOBA-1 buzzes another string of binary and points towards one of the doors on hte northern wall of the basement (_the one near b11 on the map_) "Yes Mistress, there is a data access point near the north wall. It is restricted to autherized personal only."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 16, 2007)

"Okay, then, now all I have to do is convince the system that I'm authorized." She said, walking up to the access point.

Improve the computer's attitude (1d20+15=28) (note: Fool's luck active)


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2007)

Jade watches Serrana muck about with the access terminal, adding her own insights to the process.

OOC:  Taking 10 on a computer use check for aid another check 10+10 = 20.  It'll boost the Twi'leks roll result to 30.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 16, 2007)

Working quickly, the two Padawan’s are able to break through part of the computers security protocols. 

(_The computers initial attitude to you is Hostile, due to Security set up. The Computers Will Defense is 20 (a fairly secure and competent computer system). This means the computer is now Unfriendly. You can try and access information at a -5 to your Use Computer skill check to access information, depending on what you want it could be - General (DC15, 1 minute) or Specific (DC20, 10 minutes). Or you can spend another Full round to get its’ attitude to Indifferent. I think also if you want to access the information faster, I will let you with a minus to your roll, depending on how fast you want it_)


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2007)

OOC:  I'll take ten again on aid another to improve the computers attitude (10 + 10 =20)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 16, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> OOC:  I'll take ten again on aid another to improve the computers attitude (10 + 10 =20)




OOC: And I think I'll take 10 to improve the computer's attitude, so 10+10+5 Fool's Luck + 2 Aid Another = 27 (if Serrana would know this wouldn't work, then I'll roll dice instead). If that succeeds, I think we want to take one more round improving its attitude before moving on to trying to retrieve information.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 16, 2007)

And after another 12 seconds of quick typing...

(_The computer's attitude is now Indiffernt, so -2 to checks to get what you might want...oh I I mixed up one thing, that the computer must be at least Indifferent to grant you access to information. One more round and it is Friendly (+/- 0). No roll required as your Take 10 will easily overcome it's Defense. To gain information faster, the minus will depend on how fast, and I will not say how much _)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 16, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> And after another 12 seconds of quick typing...
> 
> (_The computer's attitude is now Indiffernt, so -2 to checks to get what you might want...oh I I mixed up one thing, that the computer must be at least Indifferent to grant you access to information. One more round and it is Friendly (+/- 0). No roll required as your Take 10 will easily overcome it's Defense. To gain information faster, the minus will depend on how fast, and I will not say how much _)




OOC: So are you saying we set the DC, and you set the speed, or we set the speed and you set the DC?

In any case, let's take that last round and get the computer up to Helpful, and then try to quickly get some general information (map, stated purpose of the excavation project, public explanations of accidents -- she just wants to dump these in her datapad, not review them right now -- and anything else that Jade suggests might be less than completely secured). If we're setting DCs for this, we'll take a -10 (since a 27+the computer's Int bonus will still beat DC25); otherwise, let's see what they can get in two rounds after improving the computer to Helpful.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 16, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: So are you saying we set the DC, and you set the speed, or we set the speed and you set the DC?
> 
> In any case, let's take that last round and get the computer up to Helpful, and then try to quickly get some general information (map, stated purpose of the excavation project, public explanations of accidents -- she just wants to dump these in her datapad, not review them right now -- and anything else that Jade suggests might be less than completely secured). If we're setting DCs for this, we'll take a -10 (since a 27+the computer's Int bonus will still beat DC25); otherwise, let's see what they can get in two rounds after improving the computer to Helpful.




([_Yep sorry, the computer is Friendly  mixed that up. What I was saying for the DC is how specific Information are you looking for? The Penalty that I will give you is for how fast do you want to retrieve it. With a -10, it takes you about 1 minute to get a bit more map information, no public explanations about accidents - those misses are refered to only in 'internal worker force and schedule docs' and have assumed to be have been "eaten by the Claws" or falled down one of the "big shafts". A quick look at the maps, past the 'Restricted Areas' are natural caves, that fork around a bit more but all seem to lead down!_)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 17, 2007)

Helpful's the step beyond Friendly; I figured it would be useful to improve access that last step so that we can't possibly set off any alarms. Once she's picked up all the general info she's tried to get, it's time to start picking into specific stuff. If Serrana can determine the computer's Int modifier, she'll take a penalty of 6+the computer's Int modifier. She wants to know...

What's a Claw?
What's the objective of all this digging?
Who's really in charge here?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 17, 2007)

(OCC -_Some of the information is Secret and without a REALLY big minus would take a couple hours to access. But what you can get within another minute or so is that… 
•	The Claw where a ‘presents’ to Popottus, granted to him by the ‘Dark Lady’. They are a local predator that looks something like a Velociraptor dinosaur, but they have been heavily modified and changed somehow. They are extremely aggressive, and fearless. They are much stronger then normal, with greatly enlarged fangs and claws, and a double set of razor sharp ridge like spikes running down their spins. Their bite is also poisonous, and that they can spit it at a range of up to 3 meters (something the natural ones don't have at all). The ‘Dark Lady’ granted Popottus a number of them some months ago so that she could bring equipment through the mines down into the cave tunnels below. No recorders of what is ‘below’ though. Also, the records show that some workers have seen these creatures lose down in the natural cave system and that they attack anything that approaches these areas – droids, machinery or people. Notes suggested that the Dark Lady has more of them and uses them as ‘watch-dogs’ (while Popottus uses them to entertain himself and guests by sending them after anyone who displeases him). 
•	There is no stated reason for the mining either. About a year ago (before the Dark Lady appeared) Popottus ordered the purchase of a large number of digging and mining droids and equipment, and then sent this down below his palace. No one knows why. Whenever the natural caves where discovered, Popottus ordered the droids memory wipes and sent them to dig some where else, and then restricted the caves and set up defensive blaster canons at each entryway. 
•	From you basic searching, Popottus is in charge._)


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2007)

"I think this answers a lot of our questions.  The Hutt is in on it with the Sith, though he maynot be fully aware of what they are, he is consciously helping them.  Do we now have what we need to call in the Space Marines so that we Jedi can go after the Sith unhindered by the gang?"  the noble asks her two companions since they were the ones against calling in the marines in the first place.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 17, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I think this answers a lot of our questions.  The Hutt is in on it with the Sith, though he maynot be fully aware of what they are, he is consciously helping them.  Do we now have what we need to call in the Space Marines so that we Jedi can go after the Sith unhindered by the gang?"  the noble asks her two companions since they were the ones against calling in the marines in the first place.




"A judge might say a little something about illegal searches, but I'd say we've got enough information. But I'm a little concerned with what those 'Claws' or this 'Dark Lady' might do to an average Republic Marine. Did the captain say she had a commando squad? We could use one. The other problem is getting the boys; we may be running out of time." Serrana said.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 17, 2007)

(OCC -_well remember it will take the Glory a day to get here..._)


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 17, 2007)

"What's to stop us from going after the Sith right now?" Jarec asks, his expression perfectly neutral.  "We should just follow the tunnels to whatever waits below."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2007)

"My initial objection stands, we are severly outclassed by the Sith below, and severely outnumbered by the Hutts gang, and possibly by the Sith themselves.  If either of those two groups is capable of defeating us, spiltting up and fighting them at the same time is just stupid.  Being stupid is not part of the Jedi code, overcoming fear is, but bravery and stupidity aren't the same."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 17, 2007)

OOC: Since we split the party for metagaming reasons -- the guys playing the other Jedi haven't been posting -- I don't think we should dwell on it too much in-character.

"As much as I'd like to have the marines holding down the fort upstairs and a squad of commandos heading down with us, I don't think we can wait a day." Serrana said. "We've stirred up too much trouble, and it's going to get traced back to us before the Captain can get here."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2007)

"Very well.  Lets continue on and hope that the Darkside really isn't more powerful, nor the Sith more numerous."  Jade sighs, conceeding the point.  She gestures that the Jedi Padawans should head down into the tunnels.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 18, 2007)

When the group moves over to the blast door, the palace’s computer happily opens for them. This leads into a much smaller room but one filled with even more discarded broken mining equipment. There is only one door here that leads into a large freight style elevator shaft, with one bottom on it. Entering, the lift drops down fairly quickly, which you all feel is about 20 meters or so.  

At the bottom, door quickly opens, and a frigidly cold breeze blows up from somewhere deep below the planets surface. It is thick with moisture and vapors from your breath quickly become visible. Peering out, you see that a wide, obviously mined out, tunnel that leads in a southwesterly direction. There are a few glowrods, staggered every ten or so meters along the tunnel wall providing poor lighting along the way. 

After a few hundred meters the tunnel splits off into a couple of short tunnels that you map shows as going nowhere. Following the map you eventually arrive at another freight elevator, this one much small and ‘open’ (there are no walls around it and you can peer down the shaft an almost make out the next level down in the gloom). According to the map, the next level has the first so called ‘Restricted Areas’ and a natural tunnel beyond… 


(OCC –_just want to make sure of the ‘marching order’ and what you are carrying as you proceed. The tunnel is on average 4 ½ meters wide and tall (3 squares), and fairly uniform. The light down here provided by the glowrods is about 4  to 5 meters radius around each rod (about 3 squares), and they are spaced about 10 meters apart (3.3 squares), so there is some dark space between each of them. As you go deeper, there are fewer and fewer globrods…_)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 18, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (OCC –_just want to make sure of the ‘marching order’ and what you are carrying as you proceed. The tunnel is on average 4 ½ meters wide and tall (3 squares), and fairly uniform. The light down here provided by the glowrods is about 4  to 5 meters radius around each rod (about 3 squares), and they are spaced about 10 meters apart (3.3 squares), so there is some dark space between each of them. As you go deeper, there are fewer and fewer globrods…_)




OOC: Of course, Talessa is a Miraluka and doesn't actually need light to see, and Serrana is a Twi'lek with low-light vision and Force Perception. I'd suggest a 2 x 2 marching order, with Jerac and Talessa in the lead (best fighter, best perception check, least need of light) with Jade and Serrana trailing. Serrana has a glowrod in her utility belt; if it starts to get too dark, she'll activate it and improvise a pocket to stuff it in.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2007)

Jade will stay in the middle of the pack with her lightsaber in her hand, ready to be ignited at a moment's notice.  With our sabers and the force darkness wont be a problem, so I think we can leave the glow rods where they are.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 18, 2007)

OOC: Sounds like a plan.

Talesa kept quiet, and kept her lightsaber in her hand, though she didn't ignite it. She hoped she wouldn't have to use it, but under the circumstances, it didn't seem very likely.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 18, 2007)

(OCC –_ok, I am assuming then that you are heading for the first ‘natural caves’ then? If not I will edit_)

Taking the elevator down to the next level, you head for the restricted area on the map. The tunnel here seems to be even colder then before if that is possible. After a few twists and turns in the tunnel, and about a hundred more meters, you approach the area where the map information ends. There are no additional glowrods in this area, but Telesa senses that the tunnel opens into a wider natural cave in about 15 meters…


----------



## drothgery (Aug 18, 2007)

Serrana might have low-light vision and better Force Perception than anyone but Talessa, but fumbling around in the dark or by the glow of her lightsaber doesn't seem like a good idea to her, so she cracks out a glowrod once they reach total darkness.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 18, 2007)

Serrana's glowrod shines into the near total darkness of the tunnel and at the end of her vision, she to can make out where the mined out tunnel breaks into what appears to be a natural cavern. This is also about the area where LOBA-1 states that the 'Disintegration' area was also... 

(go ahead and make Perception (or Force Perception) rolls)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 18, 2007)

OOC: Serrana's apparently not being all that observant right now. It's a good thing her base bonus to Force Perception is really high with Fool's Luck active... perception; force perception (fool's luck still active) (1d20+7=10, 1d20+17=23)


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2007)

Jade uses the force to filter out the darkness, looking beyond the darkness to the bright lumiousness of the force.

OOC:  Sense Surroundings as a swift action (DC 15, auto pass).  It removes penalties from concealment (darkness) and Cover.  Perception check of 18 (8 + 10)


----------



## Falkus (Aug 19, 2007)

The darkness didn't bother her anymore than the light helped her. Talesa moved through the tunnels guided by the force as she always was.

Force Perception: 25


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 20, 2007)

Using the Force, Jade notes that location of a blaster mounted in the wall and hidden back in what would normally be darkness. Serrana also can make out this blaster, but sees another one hidden back a bit father in the tunnel. Talesa makes out both the blasters and can 'sense' some form of sensor field about four meters in front of them that must set the blasters off...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2007)

"Hold."  Jade calls out softly so as not to carry.  "There is an automated blaster up ahead, and where there is a boobytrap there is liable to be more.  We must be careful.  If you see a trap, use the force to avoid setting it off.  The sith woud have to get passed these too to get down, so using the force on it might not set them off."

Meditating on it for a moment, the Padawan tries to determine if using the force to yank the Blaster or any other traps out of alignment would be a good or bad idea.

OOC:Search your feelings, taking 10 for a 26.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 20, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hold."  Jade calls out softly so as not to carry.  "There is an automated blaster up ahead, and where there is a boobytrap there is liable to be more.  We must be careful.  If you see a trap, use the force to avoid setting it off.  The sith woud have to get passed these too to get down, so using the force on it might not set them off."




"Don't try anything too fancy; I've still got my blaster." Serrana says. "And there _ought_ to be a control panel around here somewhere. I'd hate to think we picked up a security kit for nothing..."

She searches the walls, looking for a control panel. Force Perception; conventional perception (1d20+17=21, 1d20+7=22)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 20, 2007)

Jade said:
			
		

> Meditating on it for a moment, the Padawan tries to determine if using the force to yank the Blaster or any other traps out of alignment would be a good or bad idea.
> OOC:Search your feelings, taking 10 for a 26.




After a moment of silents, Jade feels that it would not be a bad idea...




			
				Serrana said:
			
		

> She searches the walls, looking for a control panel. Force Perception; conventional perception (1d20+17=21, 1d20+7=22)




While Jade is quiet, Serrana looks around and then just makes out a security pad, but behind the blasters! Whomever controls them, must be deeper in the caves!


----------



## Falkus (Aug 20, 2007)

"There's a disturbance four meters in front of those blasters," Talesa whispered. "It's a sensor field. It must be the trigger for them."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2007)

"And the controls, unfortunately, are on the other side." Serrana said. "I can't think the screen blocks blaster fire, or the ones on the wall would be pretty worthless, but it's not an easy shot."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2007)

"Why use a blaster, it would just draw attention to us.  We can just use the force, that is most likely how the Sith come and go themselves.  Why cause a fuss?"  Jade asks and then uses the force to deactivate the control panel once it is pointed out.

OOC:  Taking 10 on a use the force check for a 26 total on the telekinesis bit of the skill, or the Move Object power if thats more appropriate.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Why use a blaster, it would just draw attention to us.  We can just use the force, that is most likely how the Sith come and go themselves.  Why cause a fuss?"  Jade asks and then uses the force to deactivate the control panel once it is pointed out.
> 
> OOC:  Taking 10 on a use the force check for a 26 total on the telekinesis bit of the skill, or the Move Object power if thats more appropriate.




"_You_ can use the Force. _I_ haven't been able lift anything much heavier than my lightsaber, or do much that's not a small step removed from an unconcious reaction with it. And my blaster will last a hundred shots without getting worn out." Serrana said.


----------

